# PC Buying Guide 2011- Q4



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

*PC Buying Guide*​
*i.imgur.com/wt2b6.jpg



Contributions, Suggestions By


*topgear*
|
*Cilus*
|
*tkin*
|
*Skud*
|
*MegaMind*
|
*vickybat*
|
*d3p5kor*
|
*d6bmg*
|
*jabber*
|
*thetechfreak*
|
*Extreme Gamer*
Our Suggestions on Various Budgets
*Rigs From 20k - 30k*
*Rigs From 35k - 50k*
*Rigs From 60k - 100k*
*Workstation Rigs - 60k,  120k*​


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 250|2750
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1100
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|21700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|25650
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6800
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|ALTEC LANSING BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|32650
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8400
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|36475
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)|4800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|41625
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2320|9300
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2320|9300
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 B3|4600
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|51175
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*Sub 60k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-M PRO B3|8900
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE|14200
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|62350
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD55 B3|10192
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|15750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|72192
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6970 Lightning/MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC|20900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD55 B3|10192
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6870 1GB * 2 Crossfire|23500
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2420HD|10000
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000|1150
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|85892
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|17200
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD55 B3|10192
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE * 2 Crossfire|28400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2420HD|10000
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
* Total*
|102992
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*Sub 60k (Workstation)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600|16000
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 B3|4600
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1) * 2|2700
*Graphic Card*
|ATI FirePro V4800|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Dell UltraSharp U2311H|13650
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|62425
*Sub 120k (Workstation)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|17200
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD65 B3|11232
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|AMD FirePro V7800|43650
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12 6Gb/s|5850
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|13650
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|120332
*Optional upgrades for 120k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 120GB|12500


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Blank Post


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Blank Post


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

That thread had become too long. Created a fresh new thread. Continue here.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I was wondering who had closed that thread lol.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

hmmm what happened ?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@ico sir  phew i skipped a heartbeat when you locked it . thanks for the revival


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Nice. This would be like a fresh start.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

So no fighting.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I was surprised it was locked down until this clone came up. Initially I though this was done each month, as the post name is updated along with the month, its contents too are removed. Anyways nice job ico


----------



## game-freak (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

can any1 plz tell me where is logitech z313 which is mentioned in the above configs available for 1000 rs i hav searched everywhere the minimum quote i got was for 1500 rs


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

There isnt any cheaper Z313 
I purchased the speaker last week for rs.1600. and its a good set of speaker. might post a review soon.

ico thanks for the change. i hope this is done every month else the threads become way too big.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

For those who need a review of MSI Z68-GD80:-

MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3) LGA1155 Mainboard Review - X-bit labs


----------



## d3p (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Thanks ICO for the change....1+...



thetechfreak said:


> There isnt any cheaper Z313
> I purchased the speaker last week for rs.1600. and its a good set of speaker. might post a review soon.
> 
> ico thanks for the change. i hope this is done every month else the threads become way too big.



Do it asap dude, i'm curious to know, how's the performance....

*@Other: Which is better in terms of Performance...*

*2.1 Setup for Budgeted Configs*

Altec Lansing VS2621[1.7k] vs Logitech Z313 or Altec Lansing VS4621 [3.2k]

*5.1 Setup for Budget Configs* [May require an sound card]

Creative T6100 [3k -3.5k] vs Logitech Z506 [5k-5.5k]


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*vs4621

z506*



Skud said:


> For those who need a review of MSI Z68-GD80:-
> 
> MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3) LGA1155 Mainboard Review - X-bit labs




Looks like the MSI one performs lesser than Gigabyte boards, but OCed better.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> Thanks ICO for the change....1+...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have z313 as well.. Its good enough for its price i mean good set of punchy speakers but with much lower power.  The bass is weak and certainly not for bass lovers but produces clear mids and lows even at high volumes but distorts after....lets say 70% of volume.

Very good for their price.

Logitech z506 all the way. Much better than creative t6100.



Skud said:


> Looks like the MSI one performs lesser than Gigabyte boards, but OCed better.



All other scores are almost neck and neck except *superpi* where msi boards perform much better than all gigabyte z68 and p67 boards.When cpu and memory are overclocked, msi dethrones all gigabyte boards. I think people do buy z68 boards to overclock if not like crazy.

So my vote goes to msi z68 boards.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Also @Jas contrary to what we extensively discussed, you were right, it seems a dedicated sound card does show considerable improvement when coupled with a sub 5k speaker especially if they are 2.1 and for 5.1s priced higher than 5k.

Since I am on a lookout for speakers I have read extensively online and have in multiple instances seen people explicitly mention realtek soundcard; which is the onboard soundcard for many mobos, including the Asus P8P67 (I can only mention this as I own it) showing considerably weaker performance.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



vickybat said:


> I have z313 as well.. Its good enough for its price i mean good set of punchy speakers but with much lower power.  The bass is weak and certainly not for bass lovers but produces clear mids and lows even at high volumes but distorts after....lets say 70% of volume.
> 
> Very good for their price.
> 
> ...



what about ASUS's Z68 offerings? How well does it performs against MSI and Gigabyte? [spare me the fancy "military class components, solid state ferrite core capacitors"...its ok, if any board gives me a 4yrs good service]
i'm referring to gene-z, v-pro


----------



## fatalcore (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^ Even I m wondering the same question...specially in kolkata...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Here's few more reviews of MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)
*
Hardware Secret*
*OverclockersClub*
*Guru3D*


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Tenida said:


> Here's few more reviews of MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)
> *
> Hardware Secret*
> *OverclockersClub*
> *Guru3D*



no offence dada, but MSI's Click Bios (a.k.a graphical UEFI) sucks!
I admit that i'm a ASUS fanboy, still i would like to gobble up some comparative reviews, not just mere reviews of specific products. There a lot of z68 motherboard offerings in the market, but no tech-sites are publishing any comparison! (they actually did compare p67 boards from a wide range of manufacturers earlier in March/April). I just want to see a comparative review! :'(
please post any link that you may have set sight on.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I think MSI Z68A-GD55 (B3) @ 8.5k is great deal and I would really like to see this cheapest Z68A mobo on some config 
MSI Z68A-GD55 : From $100 To $160: Five Z68-Based Boards, Compared


----------



## vwad (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Waiting for A75 chipset to be available in India. Or is it already available ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@ Jas: If the pricing of N560 Ti Frozr II/OC @ 10.75K is correct then in Ultra High End Gaming Rig Replace P8Z68 Pro With Gigabyte UD7 then 6950 CFX To 560 Ti Tri - Sli. Also Power Supply.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@gwl no 560 ti tri sli not supprted by nvidia.

3way SLI with GTX 560 help! - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

what is the price of MSI Z68A-GD80 ?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Newegg.com - MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

please update wth indian price


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^13k. I think.



sammy_cool said:


> no offence dada, but MSI's Click Bios (a.k.a graphical UEFI) sucks!
> I admit that i'm a ASUS fanboy, still i would like to gobble up some comparative reviews, not just mere reviews of specific products. There a lot of z68 motherboard offerings in the market, but no tech-sites are publishing any comparison! (they actually did compare p67 boards from a wide range of manufacturers earlier in March/April). I just want to see a comparative review! :'(
> please post any link that you may have set sight on.





			
				Overclockersclub said:
			
		

> MSI has continued the use of its "Click BIOS" and provides a richer experience in the BIOS. It is called this because you navigate through the BIOS and chose the settings to change with the "Click" of a mouse button. Catchy Eh? The shell is different from what other manufacturers have done but MSI has gone a different route. When you first enter the BIOS, there are a total of five options to choose from, Green Power, Utility, OC, Game and Settings. Each section has a distinct set of options to tweak. Under the Green Power tab you can turn on or off the Active Phase Switching feature of this board as well as saving a few pennies by turning off the motherboard LEDs.
> 
> This implementation of the Click BIOS is easy to work through and is smooth in the process. The look on the other hand, is not one that has grown on me since I looked at the P67A-GD65 but that is a personal preference. It is going to be something that is either liked or disliked. With a high-end offering, I would like to see something more along the lines of the graphic used in the Control Center rather than a cartoonish look. Again personal preference that takes nothing from the functionality. This is a radical step away from the traditional BIOS with just enough keyboard action to keep a purist happy.


 The bios in MSI Z68 is not totally sucks.Its absolutely fine.Not good as ASUS board but it totally depends on personal use.
*MSI* and *Gigabyte* are as solid board as *ASUS*.
*MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)* gives tough competition for *ASUS P8Z68 VPRO*

Here're some review screenshot  from *Guru3D*



Spoiler



*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/MSItest1.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/MSItest2.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/3.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/4-1.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/6-1.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/7.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/8-1.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/9-1.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/10.png
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/12.png
**www.guru3d.com/article/msi-z68a-gd80-review/1*


*
Source- Guru3D*


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Hard to differentiate the mobos on these results.


----------



## cyclops (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Can we have a config based on the new Intel G600 series processers, now that they are widely available? This I guess can easily fit in teh 20K budget. Would it be better than the XII x 3 based system?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Tenida said:


> The bios in MSI Z68 is not totally sucks.Its absolutely fine.Not good as ASUS board but it totally depends on personal use.
> *MSI* and *Gigabyte* are as solid board as *ASUS*.
> *MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)* gives tough competition for *ASUS P8Z68 VPRO*



that's the answer i needed... 
thanku dada!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II is back to 13.7k in smcinternational. I guess it was a printing mistake.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Hardly surprising, they have so many. Only when someone purchased something, they care to change it to proper rates.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Ordered MSI Z68A-GD80(B3) to MD computers.Product will come on Thursday.

But bad news Intel core i5 2500k is now Rs 11500/- not 10800/- they said Intel increased their processor prices.Inquired in many shop they saying the same.Whats should i consider?
Intel i5 2500k @ 11.5K
or Intel Core i7 2600K @ 15k??
Suggest me.I will used the processor for gaming in FullHD and watching HD movie.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Get the i7 2600k if you can. Its more future proof and will prove worthwhile in the long run and will be competitive even when bulldozer launches and proves itself a worthy opponent.

You won't find any difference in game performance but still the ht feature will be advantageous in heavily threaded apps. If you can't increase the budget, then stick with i5 2500k.


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@tenida, already posted at the kolkata price check thread. get i7.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Thanks *Vicky* and *Skud*.I have to think more on this because 2600k costs 3.5k higher than i5.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Tenida said:


> Thanks *Vicky* and *Skud*.I have to think more on this because 2600k costs 3.5k higher than i5.



get a i5-2500k and spend the extra bucks on a good headphones or gfx card, or sound card or cabby...i would have done that...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



sammy_cool said:


> get a i5-2500k and spend the extra bucks on a good headphones or gfx card, or sound card or cabby...i would have done that...



Actually i have all the parts you have mentioned.I have MSI GTX60Ti TFII/OC


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Tenida said:


> Actually i have all the parts you have mentioned.I have MSI GTX60Ti TFII/OC



then get the i7 if you can spend the extra 3k! 
btw, what cabby do you have?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^He has CM690 II


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I have CM 690II Plus with transparent side panel


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Tenida said:


> I have CM 690II Plus with transparent side panel



aaw cool!

 how is CM Storm Scout compared to 690 II Advanced/Plus? i need to decide before buying! [many friends(in TDF) suggested Scout]


----------



## aby geek (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

erm guys i wanted you guys to sought out a discrepency. whats the price of corsair 800d in india.

what is better corsair 800d or thermelteke level 10 GT ?

GT is available for arnd 21,900

@tenida TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K

buy from here fast


----------



## d3p (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



aby geek said:


> erm guys i wanted you guys to sought out a discrepency. whats the price of corsair 800d in india.
> 
> what is better corsair 800d or thermelteke level 10 GT ?
> 
> GT is available for arnd 21,900



No offence buddy, Thermaltake Level 10GT looks awesome because of its design, but its no where comparable to 800D in terms of cooling, upgrade-ability & Space. 

Whereas Level 10 can't hold big Monsters like Asus ENGTX580 DC-II.

Final notes: End of the day a better Hardware will score much than a costlier Cabinet. 

May be it sounds good with Rich Guys, who can't hold there money in their accounts instead of show off..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^No man.For Itwares its big *no* from me.I am not consider itwares in my life to buy any computer hardware.Because of this


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

d3p5kor : how much is 800d?


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Corsair 800D costs 16k, BTW S_V owns one.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

The lowest 800D i can find is *13.8K*


----------



## Tenida (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^Great pricing for that monster.


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



MegaMind said:


> The lowest 800D i can find is *13.8K*



Seriously Gr8 pricing for that awesomeness.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ thats cheap for aluminium and steel man. but foriegn prices show 800d is costlier than gt.

HEXUS.net - Review :: Thermaltake Level 10 GT chassis review : Page - 1/4

what do u guys say

why does the 13.8k link show  0 year warranty?

what do u guys have to say about thermaltek kandalf chassis?

and does cm stacker 840 have any value over 800d?


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

uh...

In worldwide the two most respective online sites are Newegg & Tigerdirect...

Now lets check how much do they really cost...

Corsair 800D @ Newegg - 255$ [INR 11475] *click here*

Thermaltake Level 10GT @ newegg & tg [costs the same] - 269$ [INR 12105] *Click Here*

*Coming to the Inside space & coolings offered..*

*Corsair 800D*

*www.maximumpc.com/files/u90693/Corsair_guts_full.jpg

Specs:

*Warranty:* Two years
*Dimension:* 24" (H) x 24" (L) x 9" (W) - (609mm X 609mm X 229 mm)
*MB Support:* ATX, EATX, mATX
*Expansion Slots:* 7
*Form Factor:* Full-tower
*Material:* Aluminum Faceplate, Steel Structure
*Drive Bays:* (x5) 5.25"" (x4) 3.5"" SATA Hot Swappable (x2) 3.5"" Internal
*Cooling:* (x3) 140mm Fans Up to 4x 120mm Fans (not included)
Front I/O (x4) USB 2.0 (x1) IEEE1394 (x1) Headphone, (x1) MIC

*Power Supply:* ATX (not included) 

Price in INR - 13.8k at theitdepot


*Thermaltake Level 10GT*

*www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/news/news27747_1-cyberpower_builds_new_system_around_thermaltake_level_10_gt.jpg

Specs:

*Warranty:* 3yrs Limited 
*Dimension:* (H*W*D)584 x 282 x 590 mm
*Case Type: *Full Tower
*Material:* SECC, Front Bezel - Plastic
*Motherboard Support:* Micro ATX, ATX, Extended ATX, Motherboard Tray    	

*Hotswaps :* 
5.25" Drive Bay    	4
Ext. 3.5" Drive Bay    	1
Int. 3.5" Drive Bay    	5
Expansion Slots    	8
Front I/O Ports    	USB 3.0 x 2
USB 2.0 x 4
eSATA x 1
HD Audio x 1

*Cooling System* 
Front (intake):
200 x 200 x 20 mm ColorShift Fan x 1 (600~800RPM, 13~15dBA)

Rear (exhaust):
140 x 140 x 25 mm Turbo Fan (1000PRM, 16 dBA)
120 x 120 x 25 mm Fan (optional)

Top (exhaust):
200 x 200 x 30 mm ColorShift Fan (600~800RPM, 13~15dBA)

Side (intake):
200 x 200 x 30 ColorShift Fan (600~800RPM), 13~15dBA)

Bottom (intake):
120 x 120 x 25mm (optional)
*
Liquid Cooling Capable:* Yes    	
*Power Supply Supported:*Standard PS2
*Net Weight:* 28.0 lbs
*Security Lock:* Front HDD Access, Side Panel, Rear peripherals
*Price in INR:* 21900

*Verdict:* Both of them looks awesome with their own perspective. Obsidian 800D is the top end model of Corsair whereas the thermatake level 10GT houses a future design from BMW inside it. 

_The only big headache is the price tag, where these both of the cabinets are categorized._


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

My vote for 800D...

@d3p5kor, u said we can convert front usb 2.0 to 3.0 through an extension cable, how?


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



MegaMind said:


> My vote for 800D...
> 
> @d3p5kor, u said we can convert front usb 2.0 to 3.0 through an extension cable, how?



I said if you have got 3.0's on your backpanel & no 3.0 on front panel header are available with cabinet then use male to female USB Extensions [will be available at any local computer shops for 150 bucks].


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^Oh, i never noticed the front panel connectors... wil try it... 
U at work?


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^no buddy at home in India...


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

4 Gigabyte Z68 mobos tested at Xbit Labs - UD3, UD4, UD5 and UD7:-

From UD3P to UD7: Four Gigabyte Mainboards for LGA1155 on Intel Z68 Express Chipset - X-bit labs


Might be helpful for those looking to get one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^thanks for the link skud.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

You are welcome.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> No offence buddy, Thermaltake Level 10GT looks awesome because of its design, but its no where comparable to 800D in terms of cooling, upgrade-ability & Space.
> 
> Whereas Level 10 can't hold big Monsters like Asus ENGTX580 DC-II.
> 
> ...


Corsair 800D is one of the worse (not worst) *air cooling* cases out there. The HAF-X beats it on air and even level 10GT may be better (not the original overpriced level 10).However for watercooling it is a good choice.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^@EG whats that 25k priced lian li case that was ranted about being cool?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

PC P80 i think. Or maybe A77.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

its a77f i think its 25890


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@Extremegamer-Corsair 800D is *not worst air cooler* man.Its best cabinet at 13.3K rupees.Our forum member S_V has this ask him.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@tenida:



> Corsair 800D is one of the *worse* (not worst) air cooling cases out there.



never said it was the worst, Tenida. I knew something like this was going to happen, which is why in brackets I had written not worst.

It is certainly not the best 13.3k air cooled case. 
It is not just CPU, but also the GPU that matters 
The 800D is lacking in that department.Cooler Master HAF-X and Antec Dark Fleet DF-85 are the better cases on air.

Watercooling cannot be argued about though. (unless you look at XSPC, Danger Den, Mountain Mods etc lol)


----------



## alistair7682 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

i need to buy these components
this weekend. Could someone
please check out the prices for
me?
Processor AMD A6-3650
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-
A75M-S2V
RAM G.Skill Ripjaws F3 12800CL9S-4GBRL
DVD Writer LG 22X SATA
PSU FSP Saga II 500W
Thermal paste

Could also someone find the
prices of amd a8 3850 and gskill f3 10666 2gb ram


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

15 SNB motherboards tested by this site. May be a one-stop solution for those wondering about which mobo to get:-

ocaholic - Sockel 1155 Benchmark Vergleichs-Tabellen - Mainboards - Reviews


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Guys....God news for After Market Cooler Hunters...

Zalmans are available at Primeabgb...._"Click Here"_

_*ignore if known_


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

At least I was unaware. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cyclops (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



cyclops said:


> Can we have a config based on the new Intel G600 series processers, now that they are widely available? This I guess can easily fit in teh 20K budget. Would it be better than the XII x 3 based system?



Guys, is it not recommended??


----------



## vickybat (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Yes they are good and compete with athlon x2' and x3's.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> Guys....God news for After Market Cooler Hunters...
> 
> Zalmans are available at Primeabgb...._"Click Here"_
> 
> _*ignore if known_



thanks for the link - they really have agood coolection of Zalman Coolers 

BTW, there's another great cooler is available @ around ~3.5k 

ThermaltakeusaFrio : Frio CLP0564
Thermaltake Frio CPU Cooler Review | bit-tech.net


----------



## bhavikv9488 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Hey Guys,

I'm a newbie here, but just needed some help from all the techie guys.

Need to basically built up a cabinet (coz i gt my monitor and other stuff from my old PC), Kindly suggest me a configuration around Rs.15k-17k and also few round about options of various components with prices so i can jus try to sum up within my requirements and can accordingly vary my budget if required. I stay in mumbai so wud b buying the stuff from lamington road so kindly suggest me few good and reliable shops.

Need a mid range gaming config (mobo+processor+RAM+graphic card) to play games say fifa 11/COD or such and not very high end games 

components need to buy

1. PSU
    I have heard u need to have a good power supply and also for the  
    graphic  card as till now i had the iball basic PSU but there wer
    problems faced related to power fluctuations.clean up
2. Cabinet (doesnt matter)
3. Hard Disk 1TB intrnal (As i have got a lot of movies which i dont ever 
   want to delete)
4.(motherboard+processor+graphic card+ram)
   Try to give me few combinations it would be very helpful  


other programs i run are :

visual studio 2008 
photoshop


Thanks in Advance for your answers

CHEERS


----------



## d3p (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@bhavikv9488 - * Welcome to TDF.

Create your own thread under *PC Components/Configuration*.

& Yep go through the below guidlines or rules of the forum.

Rules of the forum: _Click Here_

Thread Starting Tips - _Click Here_

For creating the thread, as a requirement fill up the following templete.

_Click Here_


----------



## alistair7682 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

went 2 lamington road on sat 
Got one me the best deals from dynamic computers as most of the shops were running out me stock or never heard of amd a6 processor. I got amd a6+gigabyte a75 s2v for 10200 
4gb skill ripjaws 1600mhz for 1700
Power supply 500w fps saga for 2400
Lg sata dvd sata 900 
He have me this config for 15000 with bill.


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ thats a AMD Liano Config.


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@alistair:*

Welcome to TDF. If that's CPU is an A6 3650, then it's a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

are u guys sure Logitech Z313 costs only rs 1000. here in pune it costs at least rs 1600.


----------



## alistair7682 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@skud*
Yes thats amd a6 3650. 
He was also offering amd a8 3800+gigabyte a75 s2v for 11000


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



manishjha18 said:


> are u guys sure Logitech Z313 costs only rs 1000. here in pune it costs at least rs 1600.



No it isnt Rs.1000 

The cheapest I could find online was Rs.1548 
I bought my set of Z313 for Rs.1650


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



alistair7682 said:


> *@skud*
> Yes thats amd a6 3650.
> He was also offering amd a8 3800+gigabyte a75 s2v for 11000




For 800 bucks extra, go for that A8. It has a faster graphics core (albeit slower CPU speed) which might be useful for games. Besides its got a lower TDP also.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@ jaskanwar*

Hey buddy, can we add a sub 30k llano config in our guide?

Check the following:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD LLANO A3650 A-Series APU|5800
*Motherboard*
|MSI A75MA G55 |5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*Total*
|29800


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^Can add 1k for G2220HD...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Yes definitely. I will edit the config.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Guys, this is a ULTRA HIGH END Workstation rig for video editing,etc





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD65|10600
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL PC3-12800 2 X 4 GB Kit|3900 
*Graphic Card*
|ATI Firepro 5800 Workstation card|26500
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|12500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Razer Cyclosa Keyboard & Mouse Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|115400

Any comments? 
I think we should have atleast 2 *Worsktation rigs* in our first page as a separate post.

One a ultra highend and another at around Rs.60000


Will post a 60k config soon


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ He Should Get 240 GB PCI-E SSD + 1TB Will Not Suffice For This Type of Work & For Monitor High End IPS Panel Monitor Like Asus PA246Q (P-IPS Best In Market) Or 27 Or 30 Inch Dell Ultrasharp.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^Not IPS. MVA is the type of monitor a pro needs.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@ Extreme Gamer*

No *S-IPS* is better than *MVA/PVA* and recommended for professionals.



> VA (Vertical Alignment) technology such as S-PVA/MVA are middle of the road LCD panels. They offer better color reproduction and wider viewing angles than TN panels, but have slower response times. They are very similar to S-IPS on paper. *They also offer large viewing angles and good color reproduction, though not as good as S-IPS.* The response times are generally worse than TN or S-IPS panels and there have been reports of a few panels that suffer from input lag, so VA technology may not be the best choice for fast paced gaming.
> 
> VA panels have the advantage of higher contrast ratios compared to other panel types, which leads to better black levels. The biggest disadvantage of VA based panels is color shifting. Color shifting is when the image viewed from one angle changes or "shifts" when viewed from a slightly different angle, making various uneven brightness levels across the display. This bothers many users to the point they will not even consider buying a VA based panel, while other users don't notice/aren't bothered by the color shifting. Color shifts also cause a loss of shadow detail in dark scenes when viewed directly from the center. VA panels are much easier to find compared to IPS because so many manufacturers use them. They offer better image quality than TN at lower price than IPS based panels.



*Source*


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Nice piece of info Vicky, one Rep for you.

For a Workstation based system, rather than suggesting a big 27" display, suggest multiple, at least two 22" 1080P display which will be more suitable for designing work. In MAYA and 3DS MAX, user requires to see the input and output at the same time or in run time in lot of scenarios. So a Dual monitor setup is very much helpful.
No need of a 250 GB SSD @ 26K. 120 GB will be just fine for OS and installation for most used apps. The price is simply too high.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Today's Supercool Deal 
Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !
Intel i5 2500K
Asus Maximus Gene - Z
G-Skill 8GB ram
Corsair GS600
NZXT Guardian 
Segate 1TB 7200.12
Dell U2311H
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle
Asus DVD Writer

For 49.5K Hurry Hurry.....


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ where is the graphics card?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Sorry No GC.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

They're giving around 5k off.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

yes, 5k for a good gpu.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

msi hd6850 will be good choice.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

guys the 60k rig

This is the Sub 60k workstation rig which I said I will post.





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL PC3-12800 2 X 4 GB Kit|3900
*Graphic Card*
|ATI FirePro V4800|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|56100
Any comments about the rig? GPU is fine? The price is verified from Lynx


Alternatives are- 
ATI FireGL V5600

ATI FireGL V7700


and please decide a monitor


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

FireGL V5600 and V5700 are old.

Prefer FirePro Vx800 or Vx900. And don't suggest Fermi gaming cards for rendering work in 3ds Max and Maya. Their drivers will make them perform even worse than 8800GT.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Agreed. Its ether FireGL/FirePro or Quadro FX for a WS setup.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

the updates for next month -
(feel free to comment and suggest changes)



Spoiler



*Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 250|2700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*HDD*
|WDC Green 500GB|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|1500
*Monitor*
|Acer H163WA|3800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Headphones|100
|
*Total*
|15800

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|19900

*Basic Sandybridge Rig - 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-2GBXL|900
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|25600

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30800
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6770|7000

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|36000
*Sub 35k (Llano for entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A8-3850|7000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|5900
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|1800
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6670|5600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
*Total*
|35500

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41200
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11000

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB|13200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50100
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61300
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|69800
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|86000
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 (Crossfire)|22000
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|102000
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*Sub 110k (Extreme 3D Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX560 2GB * 2 SLI/MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|26000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|109300
*Optional upgrades for 110k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000

*Sub 135k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC * 2 (Crossfire)|32000
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|12500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 1TB SATA3|4200
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110|3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
*Total*
|134300
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar DX|4200
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000

*God's Gaming Rigs - *



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-990X|54500
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte G1.Assassin|29000
*RAM*
|Corsair 12GB Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9|17200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6970 Lightning Tri-Fire|67500
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar Essence STX|8600
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB * 2|33500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 2TB  * 2|15000
*Blu-Ray*
|LG 10x Blu-Ray|9400
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200|18100
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|16000
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H * 3|48000
*Mouse*
|Logitech G9x|5000
*Keyboard*
|Steelseries 7G|7500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Destructor|2300
*Headset*
|Audia Technica M50|7700
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-5500|15000
|
*Total*
|345600



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-990X|54500
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte G1.Assassin|29000
*RAM*
|Corsair 12GB Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9|17200
*Graphic Card*
|Palit GTX580 3GB SLI|54000
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar Essence STX|8600
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB * 2|33500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 2TB  * 2|15000
*Blu-Ray*
|LG 10x Blu-Ray|9400
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200|18100
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|16000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK * 3|55500
*Mouse*
|Logitech G9x|5000
*Keyboard*
|Steelseries 7G|7500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Destructor|2300
*Headset*
|Audia Technica M50|7700
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-5500|15000
|
*Total*
|347700



@thetechfreak
lets discuss those workstation after these.

@extreme gamer
can you repost your rig? 

@vickybat
sub30k llano is just 35k one without gpu.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Damn you Jas. I had to do some hunting to find the thread 

After that I cant even reopen the post so that I can copy-paste it 

How to make God an insolvent(although its an invalid statement, because "He" doesnt exist)-



 	|
*Core Components*
 	| 
*CPU *
	|Intel Xeon X5690 x2 |	$1663 x2
*MOBO*
|	EVGA Clasified SR-2 	|$599.99
*RAM*
 	|Corsair CMTX7 x6 	|$499 x6
*GPU *
	|Zotac AMP!2 GTX 580 3GB x4 |	$549.99 x4
*PSU*
 	|Silverstone ST1500 	|$379.99

 	|
*Additional Compulsary Parts *
	 |
*Case*
 |	Danger Den Double Wide LDR-29 Custom |	$459.99
*SSD #1*
 	|Corsair Force GT 240GB x2 RAID 0	|$500-ish x2
*SSD #2*
 |Crucial CT512M4SSD2CCA x4 RAID 0 | $800 x4
*ODD*
 	|HP BD340i BD-RW Drive 	|$134.99
*RAM Acc*
 	|Corsair AFPro x2 	|$50 x2

 	|
*Cooling System*
 	 |
*CPU WB *
	|EK Supreme HF Full Nickel x2 |	$90 x2
*GPU WB *
	|EK FC580 GTX+ Acetal+Nickel x4 	|$105 x4
*MOBO WB*
 	|EK FB-SR2 Acetal+ Nickel |	$140
*Radiators 1*
 |	HWLabs Black Ice GTX560 x3| 	$200 x3
*Radiators 2 *
	|HWLabs Black Ice GTX360 x2	|$120 x2
*Pumps *
	|Laing D5 Fixed Speed x4 |	$84 x4
*Fittings *
	|EK PSC G1/4" 13mm Black x35	|$7 x34
*Reservoir *
	|EK Multi-option RES X2 400 Advanced|	$60
*Pump Acc*
 	|EK-D5 Dual Top x2 |	$83 x2
*GPU Acc 1*
 	|EK-FC 580 GTX Backplate x4 	|$30 x4
*GPU Acc 2*
 	|EK-FC Bridge QUAD Parallel 	|$30
*Tubing *
	|TYGON-3400-BK-1/2 40 feet |	$3.39 x40
*Fans 140mm*
| Bgears B-Blaster x24| $15 x24
*Fans 120mm*
| Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 x12| $12 x12
 	|
*Peripherals*
 	| 
*Monitor *
	|Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" x3	|$1449.99 x3
*Mouse *
	|Logitech G700 	|$75
*Keyboard*
 	|Logitech G19 	|$175
*Speakers*
 |	Logitech Z906 |	$350
*Headphones*
 	|Sennheiser HD800 |	$1400-ish
*Microphone*
 	|Zalman Clip-on mic |	$20-ish lol
*UPS *
	|Some good model over 2kVA |	???


> I made this spec by deciding on how much could be spent and I would not call this a practical setup any day.



Also, you can see that this setup has 512GB x4 + 240GB x2 of SSD whoop-ass. *Gimme the cash to make this setup and I will post some benchies for ya *

Hey Vicks I just noticed your post. TFS  However, the guy to whom I replied recommended a P-IPS panel, which is not the same as S-IPS.

Also,Jas, reduce the monitor on the Phenom II setup and add more RAM. any 30k+ setup should contain 4GB RAM now. Llano has weaker GPU and more RAM. why? Dont say onboard GPU becuse you added a dedicated one. Also , the onboard GPU doesnt use much RAM. Speed matters more here.

Another thing you could do to the 35k setup is that change the 6850 to a 6790(6830 if that exists) and add more RAM. Make the 6850 an optional upgrade.

In God's Rig #2 add another 580 3GB. In #1, remove the 6970s and add 2 6990s. make a #3 with 2 590s (when the 3GBx2 variants get released).

BTW EVGA will be releasing its Classified variants of the 570 and 580 in a month or so.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^that's a kickass setup you mentioned there buddy!!! Did you source that all by yourself, or copy-paste from elsewhere?!??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I sourced it all.

I had posted it in the previous PC Buying Guide thread, but that was closed.


----------



## Omi (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

The ALTERNATIVE MID RANGE GAMING CF rig,
Price Updated, My bad, sad typo
*High on Performance per rupee*
*Graphic performance very very close to that of a single 6970/6950 OC*
SOMETIMES (Mostly in DX10 games) even ahead of 6970/6950 OC
Lacks a BIT in DX11 as the 6970 gets advantage of 2GB Vram FPS difference will be Minimal 
Great 1600x900 performance
Good 1920x1080 performance


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Core i3-2100|5600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1) |5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*GPU*
|MSI HD6770 CF|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|85
*PSU*
|Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W|3450
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*Total*
|44500
AMD 4 Core Config



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Black Edition)|5650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V (rev. 1.0) |5950
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*GPU*
|MSI HD6770 CF|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|850
*PSU*
|Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W|3450
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*Total*
|45000


----------



## d3p (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ both of those Config's are pretty decent without those crap PSU's. Mention CM Silent Pro M 600 or TX650 v2.

BTW any source giving a details about the performance of 6670 CF ????

Moreover in Mid Range Section, it better to have a Single Powerful Card like 6950 TF III or 560ti TF II OC.

Better in terms of Costing, Temps, Power Requirements & Futureproof.

Just compare the performance between the above one & mine.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|3800
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX TI Twin Frozer II/OC|13500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|850
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speaker*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|42000


----------



## vickybat (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Hey Vicks I just noticed your post. TFS  However, the guy to whom I replied recommended a P-IPS panel, which is not the same as S-IPS.



No mate, P-IPS (professional -ips) is even better than S-IPS. 

It offers 1.07 billion colours (30-bit colour depth). More possible orientations per sub-pixel (1024 as opposed to 256) and produces a better true colour depth.

Its a much newer technology than s-ips and was developed last year i.e 2010. Its more recommended for professionals.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

ah ok


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



> ^^ both of those Config's are pretty decent without those crap PSU's. Mention CM Silent Pro M 600 or TX650 v2.
> 
> BTW any source giving a details about the performance of 6670 CF ????
> 
> ...


Thanks for he PSU upgrade, I just put the lowest cost branded PSU
for 6770 CF HIS Radeon 6770 ICEQX Turbo Crossfire review
beats the 560Ti in almost all games (talking about the reference 560Ti and not the oc one), Its quite interesting built which outperforms almost all in <20k range single cards, thanks to its low cost

Read the review you will get idea about the performance, I had this config in mind for few days but was not posting as I  didn't had the figures to support the config, google ftw!

Camparo
2GB more ram, surely will help in windows 7, seeing how hungry it is for ram.
Better Mobo 
Better Graphic performance
And the motherboard you mentioned does not support SLI, so one cant add a gcard later
so how can the system be future proof?

About future proofing, If you add the other 560 within an <year its valid, after thats its not as the next series will perform much better and purchasing next series single card will be much better than to go for sli

Also 50% or even more than that buying single card wont bother to put another later 
And yea this is a mid range cost rig performing close to high end 60-70k rig mentioned here


----------



## d3p (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^Ops...Serious Performance dude.......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Also,Jas, reduce the monitor on the Phenom II setup and add more RAM. any 30k+ setup should contain 4GB RAM now. Llano has weaker GPU and more RAM. why? Dont say onboard GPU becuse you added a dedicated one. Also , the onboard GPU doesnt use much RAM. Speed matters more here.
> 
> Another thing you could do to the 35k setup is that change the 6850 to a 6790(6830 if that exists) and add more RAM. Make the 6850 an optional upgrade.
> 
> ...



actually the thing is asymmetric crossfire. 6670 with onboard gpu. so still llano gpu can use power of high speed ram. read about it in anandtech review of A8 3850. 

ok i will try to add more ram. 

460 768mb is better buy than 550ti or 6790.

590 burning issue solved?



Omi said:


> The ALTERNATIVE MID RANGE GAMING CF rig,
> *High on Performance per rupee*
> *Graphic performance very very close to that of a single 6970/6950 OC*
> SOMETIMES (Mostly in DX10 games) even ahead of 6970/6950 OC
> ...



actually the thing is currently 6950 is sufficient for full hd play at highest settings.



d3p5kor said:


> ^^ both of those Config's are pretty decent without those crap PSU's. Mention CM Silent Pro M 600 or TX650 v2.
> 
> BTW any source giving a details about the performance of 6670 CF ????
> 
> ...



that 560 ti is 14k at smc now. moreover 6950 1gb will be a better choice at 13.2k.

@all
what do all you prefer in 40k. 2400+6850+4gb ram or 955+6950 1gb+2gb ram?
and i forgot to update price of z313. will do it.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> ^^Ops...Serious Performance dude.......



I was astonished by the guru3d article
I am not endorsing this build, or buying this myself 

It came to me as the Best Value for Money, which the Mid range gaming segment demands, people can make the most out of their budget by going for this build, which of-course can be improved

And over the heating issue
Cheaper MB's which support cf are available but I selected this particular as there is a lot of space between the two cards avail in this Motherboard

Does this qualify as a suggestion? 


@ Jaskanwar Singh
Agreed that 6950 1gb is enough for 1080p gaming currently
But if one can get something better performing than 6950 and that too at a same cost!!
Why not!?!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



> actually the thing is asymmetric crossfire. 6670 with onboard gpu. so still llano gpu can use power of high speed ram. read about it in anandtech review of A8 3850.
> 
> ok i will try to add more ram.
> 
> ...



OK. Asymmetric CF did not come to my mind . Then try to add 2Ghz (Cl10 or lower) memory on Llano setup.

even then put the 6790 or 560 (non Ti) or 550. The 460 is an EOL product so any piece that you get now has been sitting away without use, for a few months at least, in a computer shop/warehouse.

590 burning issues must have been stopped now. The first cards burned due to overclocking. The last burn was heard a few months back.
Nvidia recommends watercooling the 590 if you want to overclock.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@Omi: Your Suggestion Can't be implemented in practical as:
1. Crossfire is a headace & some of games don't work properly with crossfire there are lot of issues.
2. Crossfire Generates More Heat & Power than a single gpu setup.
3. Majority of people buying low budget rig are generally tech noob so for them setting up crossfire & updating drivers, etc will be a big headache.

For Full HD gaming even MSI 6850 Cyclone Power Edition @ 9.5K With Catalyst 11.7 or 11.8b drivers will be more than enough.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@omi
so you mean we should put 6770 crossfire in place of 6950?
what about others?

@EG
so you mean we should put 6790 instead of 460?

and yeah that was due to overclocking.

@GWL
crossfire is no longer a headache.


----------



## Skud (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Omi said:


> I was astonished by the guru3d article
> I am not endorsing this build, or buying this myself
> 
> It came to me as the Best Value for Money, which the Mid range gaming segment demands, people can make the most out of their budget by going for this build, which of-course can be improved
> ...




Links please. AFAIK, the cheapest 6950 1gb is 13.2k. No stock 560Ti perform better than a 6950. And OCed 560Ti's are all priced over 13.2k.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^so you mean we should put 6770 crossfire in place of 6950?
> what about others?



No Multi GPU Setup is needed for Full HD Gaming 1080p.

Hey Jas u have 6950 1gb so have you updated to catalyst 11.6 or 11.8b. There is 10-20% Improvement In Many Games Like Crysis & Far Cry,etc
AMD Catalyst 11.6 Windows 7 Driver Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition

AMD Catalystâ„¢ Control Center / AMD Visionâ„¢ Engine Control Center 11.8 Driver Preview for Windows 7 64-Bit Edition


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@JSingh: yes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Skud said:


> Links please. AFAIK, the cheapest 6950 1gb is 13.2k. No stock 560Ti perform better than a 6950. And OCed 560Ti's are all priced over 13.2k.



he meant 6770 crossfire 

@GWL
i use 11.6. didnt knw 11.8 is also out 
will update and post results soon.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> *No Multi GPU Setup is needed for Full HD Gaming 1080p.*
> 
> Hey Jas u have 6950 1gb so have you updated to catalyst 11.6 or 11.8b. There is 10-20% Improvement In Many Games Like Crysis & Far Cry,etc
> AMD Catalyst 11.6 Windows 7 Driver Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition
> ...


I beg to differ


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> he meant 6770 crossfire
> 
> @GWL
> i use 11.6. didnt knw 11.8 is also out
> will update and post results soon.



11.7 is out & 11.8 Beta is out.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@ Skud
HIS Radeon 6770 ICEQX Turbo Crossfire review
I don't understand why many people mock CF/SLI, seriously it no headache,
ONCE in a while a game gives problem with CF/SLI
Its only through CF/SLI you can unlock true VFM solutions

@JS
I am not suggesting to replace 6950, I only want to discuss it as an Alternative solution
In the end its the buyers choice


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:

Radeon HD 6770 1GB - On your average system the card requires you to have a 450 Watt power supply unit.
Radeon HD 6770 1GB x2 (Crossfire)  - On your average system the card requires you to have a *600 Watt power supply unit.*

Then We Have To Kick FSP SAGA II 500W Out. I'm still not satisfied with crossfire for low budget rigs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> 11.7 is out & 11.8 Beta is out.



thanks for info 



Extreme Gamer said:


> I beg to differ



580 sli at what resolution? 



Omi said:


> @ Skud
> HIS Radeon 6770 ICEQX Turbo Crossfire review
> I don't understand why many people mock CF/SLI, seriously it no headache,
> ONCE in a while a game gives problem with CF/SLI
> ...



yeah crossfire is no headache. 

so mention both?



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> Radeon HD 6770 1GB - On your average system the card requires you to have a 450 Watt power supply unit.
> Radeon HD 6770 1GB x2 (Crossfire)  - On your average system the card requires you to have a *600 Watt power supply unit.*
> ...



60k and above have GS600 and TX850 V2.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Let more replies flow in, make the combo perfect by suggesting alternatives and then only post it, let this be discussed further


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

After Some Time When Someone With Two 6770 In Crossfire Want's To Upgrade What He Will Do Sell his both card for 2k.No First Go Single GPU Then In Future We Could Buy Another Card For Cheap Prices.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Firstly  Most Mobos suggested in sub 40-50k categories do not support cf/sli
Adding second card makes sense only when it is done before the next series comes.
If you add second card after that it makes little sense. (thanks to cilus i understood that)

The adding second card after the next series is launched makes sense only for currently high budget cards.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

When 6950 is more more more than enough for gaming at 1080p 4XAA 16XAF Then Why You Want To Go Crossfire ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

May be to play Metro and Crysis 2 DX11, among others at fullest.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Skud said:


> May be to play Metro and Crysis 2 DX11, among others at fullest.



ha ha , that gave a serious grin on ma face

@ GWL
I will like to cut one of the 'more' from your comment or infact 2 

I think at street price you can manage to get the 6770 @ 6.5k given you are buying two @ 13k, you can get a 6950 for that price

Performance wise the 6770 CF perform better/very very close than MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III/OC
at 15.8K

Its just for the sake of better performance/INR which matters the most to me.
If I have a budget I try to sink as much performance I can in it


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



> 580 sli at what resolution?



1680x1050. And I actually manage to push my GPUs to their limits in some games.

I agree with Skud and Omi.

I dont know why you say single GPU is enough Mr. Geek, but even 1680x1050 manages to push high-end cards.With 3D, multi-gpu makes even more sense.

I am not talking about 3+ GPUs, but only 2 GPUs. At 1080p one should get at least a pair of 6870s in CF or equivalent.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I also think that in 40-60k or sub 70k budgets
CF/SLI needs to be implemented, That gives more robust solutions than most single cards at the same cost or even lower cost

I don't want to crate controversies but the 6770 CF config which I posted
will stand very close to the 70k rig posted at the start of this thread.

IMO, we need to calculate exactly how much power we need.
asingh's rig is the perfect example, he is running 4890CF in a 650W supply
we need to get the right psu, and not to overspend on that part getting 850W psu's when they are not needed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

so shall i give them like this -
*Graphic Card*|Sapphire HD6770 * 2 (Crossfire)/MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Sure, that will be good. Also mention the price difference.
The motherboard will change too, someone who doesn't want to CF should not spend the extra 1.5 to 2k there so mention that too
We don't want to force anybody to CF/SLI, let the benchmarks/cost decide it for them
I will post some high end CF/SLI config too


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

We Have To the Change PC Config Format or else all will be messed up.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Better will be to make single GPU setups and make necessary changes for multi-GPU as optional changes/upgrades (similar to how you put add-ons as optional upgrades).


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

1+ For Extreme Gamer's Advice.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

The ALTERNATIVE *HIGH END* GAMING CF rig,
*High on Performance per rupee*

_Exceptional_ 1920x1080 performance even at full details
_Good_ 2560x1600 with lowered details



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Core i3-2100|5600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1) |5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*GPU*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|850
*PSU*
|Corsair Power 650TX|5500
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Razer Cyclosa Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*Total*
||57750
*Possible Upgrades*
*Processor*
|i5-2500|Add 4600
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|Add 500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S-Speed/Control|Add 500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|Add 2400
*Total*
||65750
Contains all what is NEEDED, w/o causing Bottlenecks by any component

AMD 4 Core Config



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Black Edition)|5650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V (rev. 1.0) |5950
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*GPU*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|850
*PSU*
|Corsair Power 650TX|5500
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Razer Cyclosa Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*Total*
||58250
*Possible Upgrades*
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|Add 500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S-Speed/Control|Add 500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|Add 2400
*Total*
||61650
*Possible Degradation* 


*MSI 6850 Cyclone Edition CF*
|Sub 3000
Reason for not Including GTX 560 SLI,
sure it is an option but the performance of 6870/560 are too close to declare a winner
So low cost option is considered which is 6870 @11k rather than 560@13~14k
If you want to spend that extra you can consider that option

Why i3 as main config
Benchmark Results: Metro 2033 : Who's Got Game? Twelve Sub-$200 CPUs Compared
Consistent FPS difference <4-5 FPS in almost all games
Which is very well handled by the CF setup


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

And why CM extreme power PSU??


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Its given in the upgrade section, performance in fps will be minimal
And that mobo you suggested does not support Multi-gpu config


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Omi said:


> Its given in the upgrade section, performance in fps will be minimal
> And that mobo you suggested does not support Multi-gpu config
> 
> Its the lowest cost 700 watt psu, if its bad will change it to Corsair Power 650TX



My bad edited.. 

At all costs avoid CM extreme power PSUs.. 

Since u hav named it as GAMING rig, the intel rig should hav i5 2400 & i3 as optional..


----------



## d3p (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Why to spend 60k on AMD's outdated Quad Core, when Sandybridge kick them out of the league.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Just for the sake of people who don't want to spend the extra 4.6k to get the quad core for apps using multiple cores, obviously the preference will be sandybridge
It will not bottleneck the gpu too.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Spoiler






Omi said:


> The ALTERNATIVE *HIGH END* GAMING CF rig,
> *High on Performance per rupee*
> 
> _Exceptional_ 1920x1080 performance even at full details
> ...






For the sake of Crossfire/SLI, compromising on the proccy is not wise IMO..

CF/SLI can be done later, like say a couple of months or so..


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I am NOT compromising any performance just for the sake of CF/SLI
Its not that I like it too much and want to promote CF
Its about what a gamer needs
Read this Conclusion: Sandy Bridge Has Game : Who's Got Game? Twelve Sub-$200 CPUs Compared 
and now you tell me, is the 8% increase in performance over the i3 justified by the 4600 rupees? 4.6k for 8 percent 

Ok you may mock the AMD CPU, which performs 20% less than the i5-2400 but as i mentioned it was just for those who don't want to spend tat extra.



Spoiler






MegaMind said:


> For the sake of Crossfire/SLI, compromising on the proccy is not wise IMO..
> 
> CF/SLI can be done later, like say a couple of months or so..
> 
> ...








MegaMind said:


> CF/SLI can be done when there is necessity..



you are missing my point COMPLETELY, I am interested in building something that a gamer NEEDS, providing the numbers that matter, and not something he may never use


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Omi said:


> Its about what a gamer needs
> Read this Conclusion: Sandy Bridge Has Game : Who's Got Game? Twelve Sub-$200 CPUs Compared
> and now you tell me, is the *8% increase* in performance over the i3 justified by the 4600 rupees? 4.6k for 8 percent



I can see a 13% increase & i5 is more future proof..


> you are missing my point COMPLETELY, I am interested in building something that a gamer NEEDS, providing the numbers that matter, and not something he may never use



A gamer needs a good quad core proccy for gaming.. Also a 6950/560ti is enough for highest settings @1080p for now..


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



MegaMind said:


> I can see a 13% increase & i5 is more future proof..
> 
> 
> A gamer needs a good quad core proccy for gaming.. Also a 6950/560ti is enough for highest settings @1080p for now..



Check the *AVERAGE* and not the Minium
Always average is checked.

Have you checked the fps, read the complete article?
FPS difference was always less than 4-5 fps (2-3 for most of games)
and that's not all conclusive to declare that i3 is bad.
Even in Metro 2033 the average fps difference was 2 fps


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Omi said:


> Check the *AVERAGE* and not the Minium
> Always average is checked.



I'm talking about the average performance..

*media.bestofmicro.com/L/N/282011/original/AveragePerformance.png


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I don't want to get into any argument here
I have posted my config, JS and others and others will decide what to do with it

2-5 FPS difference IMO is not worth for extra 4.6k

This is not an overclocker build to have the K-cpu's and the z68 board
This is a gamer build who doesn't counts little fps difference.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Wrong.

Check the minimum.

BTW for any CF/SLI setup, get *at least* a Core i5 700/Phenom II x4/x6.



> performance over the i3 justified by the 4600 rupees?



yes.

Why did they ban MegaMind?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

In gaming average FPS is not the only deciding factor, minimum FPS is also very much important for smoother game play and for more realistic visual looks.

And regarding HD 6770 Crossfire, although it offers performance close to a HD 6970 and really value for money, it stops you from upgrading any kind of Gfx card update in future as currently most of the budget motherboards for Sandybridge within 15K range, comes with maximum of 2 PCI Express slot running @ X8 mode in multi-GPU setup.

On the other hand, a single powerful card like a HD 6950, although offers little less performance, it enables you play all the games with their highest settings or high setting with above average experience + you will have the advantage of adding another one to upgrade in future when more demanding games will be available.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I may be wrong, If i am I accept it

Just for fun how much difference will it cause?

@Cilus can you try this for us?
He has 6870CF


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Why did they ban MegaMind?


Off for a day. We've had enough HD 6950 vs GTX 560 Ti wars and seen enough posts of people calling someone a fanboy.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Omi said:


> I may be wrong, If i am I accept it
> 
> Just for fun how much difference will it cause?
> 
> ...



What do u want me to do?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

That I was saying but no was listening thank you cilus.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> What do u want me to do?



Can you benchmark some games using a dual core and a quad core processor using your cf setup?
I wanted to find out how much does the cpu matters in CF. please if you can

and also you only told me that upgrading makes sense if done when the next series is yet to settle. Like adding 6950 after 2 years you told me was not valid. I found it sensible . 
And seriously I want to ask people buying 13-15k cards how many of them will CF/SLI later whan the next series will come

That's why I posted the 6770 CF config which just oozes with performance/inr

You may call those as dead end solutions, but upgrading holds good only when the product is upgraded frequently which in India you know happens rarely. Most people use things till they die out/become obsolete.In this scenario does getting 6950 makes sense? when at the same price much much better solution is available?

With all this in Mind I posted the CF configs.
They are worthy and no one can deny that Benchmarks/cost speaks for it, I don't. If one is not upgrading within 2.5-3 years they are Much better and robust solutions.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Getting a 6950 2GB/6970 makes more sense than a pair of 6770 1GBs any day.

Lower power usage, no scaling issues in any game whatsoever, unlcokability(most 6950s), etc. Not to mention, more future proof, so that as we get more and more unoptimized console ports (lazier and more sellout devs by the end of each day), VRAM is no more a limiting factor.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

ok! no more elChepo CF setups for people who will upgrade (within 2-3years)

Atleast now its ok?
or does it also makes sense to keep the same card running for 3 years and then get another ? 

Common man these configs ought to work in some scenario


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Omi, that was not what I meant.

After three years, for an accurate statement- only a moron* (not trying to attack/offend anyone, mods please edit the post if you feel it is offensive)* would add another card for CF. By then it is better for someone to get a new card altogether.

6770 is a viable option for 1440x900 and 1680x1050 with tweaked quality settings with low AA on GPU-intensive games.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

That's  what I was saying, in todays time even in 2.5-3 years things like graphics card become obsolete. Its not about any specific 6770 or 6850.
My point is, if a guy buying 6970 Lightning will not add another for like 2.5 years or even 2 years, did it really make sense for him to get that card, when he could have for the same price got a 6870 CF, and *this is purely an example*,  I just want to explore the possibilities of multi gpu. I am not denying your point I know single card is more future proof and no scaling problems whatsoever etc, I want to know from you guys who are more experienced how they stand in scenarios like these? which are more common in India.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Omi, I will surely post the benchmarks for some games, but I can only do it with my 6 core CPU as I don't have a quad core or dual core CPU. 

Now a days, actually buying a mid range powerful card like HD 6870, GTX 560 Ti or HD 6950 and then upgrading it with another one within 1 year is getting more and more common. Even in thin forum you can find a lot of posts asking for suggestions for their 2nd card.
The thing is till now most of the people you are going for a high end card for the 1st time are not really comfortable with the idea of Multi-GPU setting. Unless you have little hands-on experience with some, multi-gpu setup is still not widely accepted as a generic solution for the 1st time buyers. That is the reason, We are not recommending it. But ya, if you have good knowledge and you are not gonna upgrade for at least 1-1.5 Yrs, then your suggestion perfectly makes sense.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

my friend is going to buy HD 6950, so I told him to buy MSI HD 6950 TF II or TF III but when he asked the local vendor (Asansol) about that, the vendoe replied " yeh koi graphic card hua, MSI achha brand nhi hai aur kharap ho jata hai, tum XFX le lo jo best hai aur kharap vi nhi hoga aur performance bhi MSI se achha hi hoga''...........what rubbish is this, now you guys tell me XFX HD 6950 or MSI HD 6950 TF II/TF III. Being a digit member, I know which one is better but I also need all members advice too.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

MSI any day.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

For Ati cards MSI, sapphire and Asus are good.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

And PowerColor. Although they will hard to get.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> my friend is going to buy HD 6950, so I told him to buy MSI HD 6950 TF II or TF III but when he asked the local vendor (Asansol) about that, the vendoe replied " yeh koi graphic card hua, MSI achha brand nhi hai aur kharap ho jata hai, tum XFX le lo jo best hai aur kharap vi nhi hoga aur performance bhi MSI se achha hi hoga''...........what rubbish is this, now you guys tell me XFX HD 6950 or MSI HD 6950 TF II/TF III. Being a digit member, I know which one is better but I also need all members advice too.



get MSI 6950 Twin Frozer III ! \m/ 
[tell that dealer ,"kiss my arse" ]



Tenida said:


> For Ati cards MSI, sapphire and Asus are good.



my preference(gfx card):
1. MSI
2. ASUS
3. Sapphire


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*For Nvidia Cards**IMO*-
EVGA
MSI 
ASUS
Zotac


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@nilgtx260 My friend while buying in Asansol had the same problem.Just tell the shopkeeper that I am ordering this  and if you bring anything else I will not take it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

so what did you all decide? multigpu 6770 or 6950?


----------



## Omi (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

6950 all the way for that range for now.
(if 6770CF price falls by 1k(500-600 for each) or so, then I suggest it to be open to discussion once again coz of even more added vfm for people with very tight budgets looking for performance)

for 6970 or 580 range, people who will NOT upgrade or get a second card in less than 1.5yrs(+5 months) or so, and have a basic CF/SLI know how(aka nerds), we can, I hope, safely suggest compatible CF setups


----------



## aby geek (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

guys what card will you recommend for 5-7k budget.


----------



## d3p (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@ Abygeek :

Depending on the resolution & Purpose.

For HD Movies : Any thing below or like 5670 will do the job.

For Average Gaming : above 5670 - 6770 might come handy.


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Try this:-

Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## aby geek (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

ohk thanks d3p5kor and skud. i hope the card would not face bottlenecks wth c2d e6700 or e6750 ( one of the two,dont remember.)
and i think he has a 19 inch screen.

so 6770 is it great will inform the buyer.so does this gpu have twin frozer and all that jazz too?


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ yep, HD6770 has twin Frozr ( MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC ) version as well


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Skud said:


> Try this:-
> 
> Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com



is pricing on this site correct? 

and so july updates -



Spoiler



*Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 250|2700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*HDD*
|WDC Green 500GB|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|1500
*Monitor*
|Acer H163WA|3800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Headphones|100
|
*Total*
|15800

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|19900

*Basic Sandybridge Rig - 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-2GBXL|900
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|26100

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6770|7000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|30500

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|36500
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|1800
*Sub 35k (Llano for entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A8-3850|7000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|5900
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|1800
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6670|5600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*Total*
|36000

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|41700
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11000

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB|13200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|50600
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|60400
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|69000
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15900
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|86000
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 (Crossfire)|22000
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|102000
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*Sub 110k (Extreme 3D Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX560 2GB * 2 SLI/MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|26000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|109300
*Optional upgrades for 110k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000

*Sub 135k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC * 2 (Crossfire)|32000
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|12500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 1TB SATA3|4200
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110|3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
*Total*
|134300
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar DX|4200
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000

*God's Gaming Rigs - *



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-990X|54500
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte G1.Assassin|29000
*RAM*
|Corsair 12GB Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9|17200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6970 Lightning Tri-Fire|67500
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar Essence STX|8600
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB * 2|33500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 2TB  * 2|15000
*Blu-Ray*
|LG 10x Blu-Ray|9400
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200|18100
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|16000
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H * 3|48000
*Mouse*
|Logitech G9x|5000
*Keyboard*
|Steelseries 7G|7500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Destructor|2300
*Headset*
|Audia Technica M50|7700
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-5500|15000
|
*Total*
|345600



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-990X|54500
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte G1.Assassin|29000
*RAM*
|Corsair 12GB Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9|17200
*Graphic Card*
|Palit GTX580 3GB SLI|54000
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar Essence STX|8600
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB * 2|33500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 2TB  * 2|15000
*Blu-Ray*
|LG 10x Blu-Ray|9400
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200|18100
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|16000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK * 3|55500
*Mouse*
|Logitech G9x|5000
*Keyboard*
|Steelseries 7G|7500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Destructor|2300
*Headset*
|Audia Technica M50|7700
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-5500|15000
|
*Total*
|347700



any changes?


----------



## d3p (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@all:* I have seen Cabinets like Zebronics Bijli [1.4k], CM Elite 310[1.9k] & 430 [3k almost] are quoted high on the local markets.

Is it possible that you can maintain some online shop as standard pricing for these components ???

Or any other idea's.....

*Next*; When OP ask for some XX budget, why don't we consider that included tax or shipping prices as a part of the total budget ??? Any suggestions....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^tax is included in smc prices.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Change the X58 platform in *"God" gaming rig"* to current Z68. X58 is EOL now and a person going for i7 990x by spending 54k won't be able to upgrade any further. An overclocked i7 2600k performs similarly to i7 990x even when overclocked. Though there's a performance deficit, its too marginal.

When bulldozer and sandybridge-E arrives, we can update the rigs then.

Msi GTX 560-Ti hawk should be given as an option along with sapphire 6950 1gb. Its worthy enough and is around 14k now in kolkata as confirmed by *cilus*.
Its power consumption is less as well.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

JSingh: you adding my config to front page?


----------



## aby geek (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



topgear said:


> ^^ yep, HD6770 has twin Frozr ( MSI R6770 Twin Frozr II/OC ) version as well




so topgear is that your final recommendation msi R6770 twin frozr 

my friends monitor is 21.5 with 1920x1080 res.

will the card be able to handle the monitor at full HD.

whats the price of the card.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

At medium settings to high settings, depending on the game.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Not sure if this is offtopic, but can we add something like a list of people benefiting from this list. Many people use this as a reference but new comers will be anxious. Citing examples will show how useful this has been, instill confidence in first timers and also let us know how many have benefited with this.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Nice suggestion. If only beneficiaries come back and post their experience here.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Look at me. My first post was "help me build a gaming PC". I have stuck on till now and still posttroll actively 
There are many more like me.

Especially when people post their rigs in the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html thread will also like their name here. 

That will go on to show how much this has contributed to everyone. The PC I am typing on now is entirely, till the last bolt, due to everyone out here at TDF and especially this thread.

If this does happen, then I think just the name with a link next to it, taking us either to the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html thread or to the persons own thread in PC Config section will be more easy to navigate.


----------



## Omi (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Sarath said:


> Look at me. My first post was "help me build a gaming PC". I have stuck on till now and still posttroll actively
> There are many more like me.



indeed, even my very 1st post was on the similar track, tough i haven't bought anything yet , aiming for the dozer is going to test my patience

Tough its highly unlikely anyone buying the exact same config mentioned in this guide it will mainly act as a pathway/idea, needs and budgets differ.

Feedback tough, is essential to keep any community/forum running.


----------



## d3p (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@Jas:* Is it possible to add the links of online shop names for each components in the same table which we refer or suggest, not reviews but prices ???? I'm quite sure it gonna help other a lot. 

*@Sarath:* Nice...

But i wonder, people [not referring to you] just don't post their system pics nor post back saying the following thread intention is completed followed by closing the thread.

Now coming to the point,  IMO hardly know people refer this thread as a base of their config or for pricing, instead of creating a new one of their own. 

If that's the case, then we won't find new thread every hour with different ideas & intention.

May be we can implement in such a way, that OP comes back saying i found the pricing posted here were pretty helpful for a quick referral or the config combo's.

*FOR PEOPLE LIKE US THIS THREAD IS JUST ANOTHER REFERENCE, WHICH WE USE TO SUGGEST OTHERS THROUGHOUT THE FOLLOWING MONTH.*

As the config suggested here decides the different price categories & are kind of proven configs for the month, from lot of experiences & read reviews....


----------



## Sarath (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Omi said:


> indeed, even my very 1st post was on the similar track, tough i haven't bought anything yet , aiming for the dozer is going to test my patience
> 
> Tough its highly unlikely anyone buying the exact same config mentioned in this guide it will mainly act as a pathway/idea, needs and budgets differ.
> 
> Feedback tough, is essential to keep any community/forum running.





d3p5kor said:


> *@Jas:* Is it possible to add the links of online shop names for each components in the same table which we refer or suggest, not reviews but prices ???? I'm quite sure it gonna help other a lot.
> 
> *@Sarath:* Nice...
> 
> ...



I didn't look at it with this perspective. Well like everyone else I had created a thread too but since I kept getting different suggestions, this thread was my gold standard. Every time I was confused I would come to this thread and use it as a reference. I have gained a lot from this, I got the KB and Mouse that were in the 100k rig, got a GPU from the 80k rig and my own choice of Monitor etc. Ok enough about me. I am just citing an example. 

Also in such a case maybe we should have a separate thread then, in case you are saying that this thread doesn't explicitly help people build their PC without the aid of their own personalised thread.

Like Jas once said when I asked him the same, -people wont buy the suggested system right off the thread. He said he never meant it to be that way and he was providing us a reference guide for convenience from which people can personalise and make their own changes. This does provide a framework for us like you mentioned. So I just suggested that maybe we should add a list of people benefiting from this thread or maybe TDF in general if it is related to this thread in any way (most likely is)  

Yeah people don't come back I know, but lets have one for ones who stay or atleast post their rigs before leaving.

Phew!


----------



## d3p (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ as you told, You have followed them quite nicely & some of the best examples like *Lordirecto* & *masterkd* also can join this list, but out of 100 we got only a few examples whose purchase was benefited as per the following thread. ???

Rest is on Mod's & Admin's hands...But surely its a nice idea, which can be implemented for a while.


----------



## sms (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Need Some Advice on a system i am building. I am not building a completely fresh system as i am using some old components. The primary usage for this PC is normal office work , regular entertainment and occasional gaming.  Need some recommendations on components not yet finalized or even existing ones. All help welcome.

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i7 2600k	15900
CPU Cooler	Cooler Master Hyper 212+ CPU HSF  ????
Motherboard	
RAM	4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz * 2 4500
Graphic Card	
SSD	
HDD	WD Caviar Green 2TB 
DVD Writer	 Samsung 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	Cooler Master Real Power Pro 550 Watt  ????
Case	Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced  ????
Monitor	Benq 22"" Full HD LED ????
Mouse	Wireless Mobile Mouse-3500 ????
Keyboard	natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000  ????
Mouse Pad	Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition	900
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	4300
Speakers	

I primarily need options for z68 chipset motherboards, graphic cards, SSD and speakers. Thanks in advance


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Make a separate thread with your requirements. Also mention your budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Change the X58 platform in *"God" gaming rig"* to current Z68. X58 is EOL now and a person going for i7 990x by spending 54k won't be able to upgrade any further. An overclocked i7 2600k performs similarly to i7 990x even when overclocked. Though there's a performance deficit, its too marginal.
> 
> When bulldozer and sandybridge-E arrives, we can update the rigs then.
> 
> ...



the hawk price is in kolkata, not India 
and also we dont have any online reference to suggest buyers.

wait for G1.Killers for z68. (sniper V2 has only 2 pcie slots). and i will put 2600k.

Maximus doesnt have space left to put sound card when 3 6970 are put 



Extreme Gamer said:


> JSingh: you adding my config to front page?



yes, definitely



d3p5kor said:


> *@Jas:* Is it possible to add the links of online shop names for each components in the same table which we refer or suggest, not reviews but prices ???? I'm quite sure it gonna help other a lot.



the prices are taken from smc and prime and theitwares. we can mention this in start. some prices are standard prices used in forum from past many months .

@all
is it necessary to put sound card with gigabyte g1 killers? that has onboard creative sound. please look into it.

and any more replies on configs?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @all
> is it necessary to put sound card with gigabyte g1 killers? that has onboard creative sound. please look into it.



Definitely yes.. Something like Azen X-Fi Forte or X-fi Titanium HD should be included..


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the hawk price is in kolkata, not India
> and also we dont have any online reference to suggest buyers.
> 
> wait for G1.Killers for z68. (sniper V2 has only 2 pcie slots). and i will put 2600k.
> ...



Cilus confirmed the 560-ti Hawk price from* M.D COMPUTERS Kolkata*.
Actually they have started online shipping services as well. So anyone can buy from MD computers online.

Lot of TDF forum members have already purchased the hawk and most of them are from kolkata. Currently they haven't updated hawk pricing on their site so you can call them and ask. They ship anywhere in *INDIA*.

Here's the *link*.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

is corsair TX 650V2 is enough for GTX 570, previously my friend was gonna buy MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr II or III PE OC but now his budget increases so he wants MSI GTX 570 TF II OC or TF III PE OC. He preferes nvidia cards more, that's why he isn't going for MSI HD 6970 Lightning.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

More than enough.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



vickybat said:


> Cilus confirmed the 560-ti Hawk price from* M.D COMPUTERS Kolkata*.
> Actually they have started online shipping services as well. So anyone can buy from MD computers online.
> 
> Lot of TDF forum members have already purchased the hawk and most of them are from kolkata. Currently they haven't updated hawk pricing on their site so you can call them and ask. They ship anywhere in *INDIA*.
> ...



I think we can have MSI 560 Ti Hawk as a mention in the rigs and since MD Computer products are available online, anyone can buy it. Already a forum members has made online purchase of HD 6750 from M.D.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Umm no one's interested in post #186 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...c-buying-guide-july-2011-a-7.html#post1471010


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



vickybat said:


> Cilus confirmed the 560-ti Hawk price from* M.D COMPUTERS Kolkata*.
> Actually they have started online shipping services as well. So anyone can buy from MD computers online.
> 
> Lot of TDF forum members have already purchased the hawk and most of them are from kolkata. Currently they haven't updated hawk pricing on their site so you can call them and ask. They ship anywhere in *INDIA*.
> ...



ok i will mention below[price not same] if someone wants nvidia card he can get hawk.

@megamind
ok.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Did you query? What's the current price?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



			
				Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> yes, definitely



When? lol


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@vicky
u mentioned 14k.

@eg
tomorrow


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @vicky
> u mentioned 14k.



Yup its 14k as confirmed by *cilus* from M.D Computers. Many people have also purchased it at that price.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^yes its 14K at M.D Computers, Calcutta.

*Look at this config-*

Intel Core i5 2500K
Msi Z68A-GD65(B3)/Asus P8Z68 V
Cm hyper 212+ with *2X* xtraflow fan.
Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
MSI GTX560Ti Hawk/MSI HD 6950 TFIII/OC
Corsair TX850 V2
*Coolermaster USP 100 Black Edition*
Seagate/WD Blue 1TB 7200RPM HDD
Asus DVD-RW
Razer Cyclosa Bundle
Razer Dragon Age Mouse pad
Apc 1.1KVA UPS

*Post your feedback on this config.


----------



## venram87700 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

i know this is quite off topic
but guys im one of those people who has benefited from the gr8 advice provided to me by some of the awesome people here at thinkdigit forum whom i think of as my buddies thanks to everyone's advice i can now play games like Crysis 2 and Assassin's Creed Brotherhood in full HD at the maximum settings without any lag ... seeing movies is a pleasure as well .... all in all a very good and satisfying experience ... infact when i tell people abt my rig and the price the first reaction is "ARE YOU MAD 67K FOR A PC" but when they see the pc and its performance they are like man i wish i had a rig like yours!!!!
im now looking to buy a new kb and mouse combo... can any one tell me what is the actual difference between an optical mouse and a laser mouse... and should i go for any thing in the Razer series or other brands like Steelseries or Logitech


----------



## d3p (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



venram87700 said:


> i know this is quite off topic
> but guys im one of those people who has benefited from the gr8 advice provided to me by some of the awesome people here at thinkdigit forum whom i think of as my buddies thanks to everyone's advice i can now play games like Crysis 2 and Assassin's Creed Brotherhood in full HD at the maximum settings without any lag ... seeing movies is a pleasure as well .... all in all a very good and satisfying experience ... infact when i tell people abt my rig and the price the first reaction is "ARE YOU MAD 67K FOR A PC" but when they see the pc and its performance they are like man i wish i had a rig like yours!!!!
> im now looking to buy a new kb and mouse combo... can any one tell me what is the actual difference between an optical mouse and a laser mouse... and should i go for any thing in the Razer series or other brands like Steelseries or Logitech



Glad to know the background...Is it fine if you create a thread in the peripheral Section ??? As you know this thread is quite limited to Buying Guide for common one's.


----------



## venram87700 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

k thanks for the advice d3p5kor will certainly do so


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Guys, what is the difference betwn,

*Razer™ Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Mouse Pad*
&
*Razer™ Goliathus-Fragged Omega Mouse Pad-control*


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

lol, nothing according to me.

I have the Control one.

It's great. Cheap Logitech mouse + Goliathus is the best combination EVAR.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^get yourself the steelseries glass mat (forgot name) or the Aluminium mat.

They are better than Razer any day.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



MegaMind said:


> Guys, what is the difference betwn,
> 
> *Razer™ Goliathus Fragged Speed Edition Mouse Pad*
> &
> *Razer™ Goliathus-Fragged Omega Mouse Pad-control*



Nothing. Same mousepad in 2 different tabs, that's all about the difference between them.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Razer Goliathus Mouse pads Demystified : 

Razer Goliathus Mouse pads comes in three Sizes -

Omega - Small Size 
Standard - Standard Size (or medium u can say)
Alpha - Large Size.

All the above sizes come in two variants - Speed And Control.

Speed - Has a smoother surface for speedier movement of the mouse. 

Control - Has a textured surface to provide more grip and control over the mouse.


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Nice details.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@harryneopotter, thanks for the info..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@JSingh: Tomorrow never comes


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

guys guys, where can i get FSP Saga II for 2K !! really ??! Its 2.5 out everywhere shipped.
This thing can power GTX 285 also!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> guys guys, where can i get FSP Saga II for 2K !! really ??! Its 2.5 out everywhere shipped.
> This thing can power GTX 285 also!



FSP Saga II 500W is not sufficient to power a GTX285...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

but where can I really get it for 2k ?
gtx285 needs 180W max, if system takes 200w then this will work.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

For FSP Saga II 500W not more than 6850 is recommended... *Compare the power consumption of GTX285 n 6850* 
A good 600W PSU is needed to power a GTX285..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

isn't that the total power consumption of the system ? its at 360 ? for such a high end rig ?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Wattage over the 12v rails of a psu is considered over other rails. So 12v rail of saga 500 gives 29amp of current.

That equates to *12 X 29 = 348w*

Considering the system requirements of GTX 285 i.e 360 watts peak power draw, saga 500 is insufficient for it.


----------



## d3p (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> isn't that the total power consumption of the system ? its at 360 ? for such a high end rig ?



I doubt the availability of saga in bangalore & moreover its insufficient to handle it.

IMO get Corsair VX450[3.2k] or 550 at 3.7k or Corsair GS600 at ~ 4k.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

IMO, VX550 is a good choice for GTX285..


----------



## d3p (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@Jas & Extreme_Gamer: Is it possible to make a config to Top End Multi GPU & multi Monitor Setup.....

Attaching image......Looks really fancy for some rich guys....
*www.geniv.com/download/clist/activeDP7.JPG


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> @Jas & Extreme_Gamer: Is it possible to make a config to Top End Multi GPU & multi Monitor Setup.....
> 
> Attaching image......Looks really fancy for some rich guys....
> *www.geniv.com/download/clist/activeDP7.JPG


My rig design included multi-monitor(god will become insolvent over it lol).


----------



## d3p (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Where is your rig design ??? On Papers or on Notebook....lol

all we want is implementation....


----------



## Sarath (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> @Jas & Extreme_Gamer: Is it possible to make a config to Top End Multi GPU & multi Monitor Setup.....
> 
> Attaching image......Looks really fancy for some rich guys....
> 
> ...



Is that knife an accessory or a safety feature of the PC (against real life threats  ) 



On a serious note, it looks good but that is just adding 2 more monitors. So implementation should be easy peasy.


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Never have an idea that monitors can be used as speaker stands also.


----------



## d3p (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Skud said:


> Never have an idea that monitors can be used as speaker stands also.



I have used my logitech X540 the same way...unfortunately i have burnt 2 pieces of it.

PICS...attached..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Skud said:


> Never have an idea that monitors can be used as speaker stands also.


Only central speakers


----------



## aby geek (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Could someone tell me what are ther prices of all MSI 6770 variants .

thanks in advance


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ 6.7K to 7.5K I think


----------



## saz (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Its Available @SMC for 6.5k MSI R6770-MD1GD5


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ yeah nice find


----------



## d3p (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@Jas: Any comments on the below config.

Can i call this some ultimatum config ??? Inclusion of H20 make some sense i think....H20 is missing......



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|
*MSI R6970 2GB Lightning * 2 Crossfire*
|40000
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|11500
*HDD*
|
*WD Black 1TB 7200 64mb Cache*
|4000
*Optical Drive*
| 
*Asus Blu-Ray Burner*
|7000
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|
*Corsair AX1200*
|16000
*Case*
|
*Corsair Obsidian 800D*
|14000
*Monitor*
|
*Asus VK278Q 27" LED*
|24500
*Mouse*
|
*Logitech G500*
|3800
*Keyboard*
|
*Logitech G510*
|5000
*Mouse Pad*
|
*SteelSeries SG Gamer*
 |1500
*Speakers*
|
*Asus Xonar DX 7.1*
|4000
*Speakers*
|
*Logitech Z-906/ Creative Gigaworks G500*
|15000
*UPS*
|
*APC 1.5KVA Backup UPS RS1500*
|10300
|
* Total*
|Invalid Calculation


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Not bad, but a HX1050 will do fine on that setup.

Add a corsair H100 with cooler master Xtraflow PWM red LED fans x4 (not the same as the sickleflows)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@d3p5kor, 

why not these,
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z,
Auzentech X-FI Forte 7.1

Z5500 gone almost extinct


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@d3p5kor:
Add a 560ti or like as a PhysX card. And why only 1 monitor?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



> ^^ Where is your rig design ??? On Papers or on Notebook....lol
> 
> all we want is implementation....



Only saw this now.

But I feel slightly insulted that you did not notice after my posting it twice :frown:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...c-buying-guide-july-2011-a-4.html#post1464426


----------



## d3p (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@EG: *Thanks, just need some touch of Custom H20 cooling, like yours.

*@Megamind:* Sure, let me read some reviews, will update.

BTW its *Logitech Z906*, Z5500 is almost out of market by now.

*@SKUD:* Its a 27inch monitor dude....but i'm working on getting a stand for 3 monitors...some google & some reading will sort it out soon...will update soon buddy....

*@ EG-* Sorry to make you feel insulted....actually i saw this & the only thing which goes out of my mind is the availability of the component in india & their warranty.



Spoiler






Extreme Gamer said:


> Damn you Jas. I had to do some hunting to find the thread
> 
> After that I cant even reopen the post so that I can copy-paste it
> 
> ...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> BTW its *Logitech Z906*, Z5500 is almost out of market by now.



Yes.. Z906 is not a worthy successor of Z5500.. Thats y..


----------



## d3p (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ in that case probably Creative Gigaworks G500 or S700 can done something better i believe.

Hey but we got a sound card too on the other hand, so it might look like a Cat on onboard, but can be turned into Lion after Sound card.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



> @ EG- Sorry to make you feel insulted....actually i saw this & the only thing which goes out of my mind is the availability of the component in india & their warranty.



No worries mate ^.^

Even my RAM and WC stuff were imported 

Gigaworks S750 is actually better than Z-5500(slightly).

Someone willing to spend that much money on the kind of config I posted, to him availability wont matter(which is why prices are in USD)- he will use his company plane and get all the items


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Gigaworks S750 is actually better than Z-5500(slightly).



True.. Availability might be an issue.. AFAIK Itdepot has it..


----------



## d3p (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

OK Slight changes.....



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|
*Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z*
|25000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|
*MSI R6970 2GB Lightning * 2 Crossfire*
|40000
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|11500
*HDD*
|
*WD Black 1TB 7200 64mb Cache*
|4000
*Optical Drive*
| 
*Asus Blu-Ray Burner*
|7000
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|
*Corsair AX1200*
|16000
*Case*
|
*Corsair Obsidian 800D*
|14000
*Monitor*
|
*Asus VK278Q 27" LED*
|24500
*Mouse*
|
*Logitech G500*
|3800
*Keyboard*
|
*Logitech G510*
|5000
*Mouse Pad*
|
*SteelSeries SG Gamer*
 |1500
*Sound Card*
|
*Auzentech X-FI Forte 7.1*
|9200
*Speakers*
|
*Creative Gigaworks G500*
|15000
*UPS*
|
*APC 1.5KVA Backup UPS RS1500*
|10300
|
* Total*
|Invalid Calculation
*OPTIONAL Components*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|
*DELL Ultrasharp U2311H * 3*
|42000
*Tri - Monitor Stand*
|
*XFX Triple Monitor Stand*
|20000
*Speakers*
|
*Creative S750 7.1*
|30000+
*Gamepad*
|
*MS X Box360 Wireless*
|2500
*Steering*
|
*Logitech G27 Racing Wheel*
|24500
*Extra Backup Battery*
|
*APC Battery Pack BR24BP*
|5000

*i4.cdscdn.com/pdt/A/N/D/1/f/FXTRISTAND.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Why XFX overpriced stuff?

Get one locally made with aluminium, or some other brand with VESA mounts.


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Convenience, I guess. And we are making a price-no-bar rig, right?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Price no bar does not mean that overpriced goods is ok.

My setup design probably eats your design for breakfast.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

For the ultimate rig, give 2x6990 or 2x590 and a 2600k for now, later switch to i7 3000 series.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

You mean 2x 590 not 580 right?
6990s in cf would crush 580s in 2-way sli.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I would say a 3 way sli of 3gb 580's. Msi Gtx 580 lightning extreme is the perfect card for this kind of setup considering price no bar.

To this, add nvidia 3d surround i.e 3 monitors that support 3d vision in a surround setup.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



tkin said:


> For the ultimate rig, give 2x6990 or 2x580 and a 2600k for now, later switch to i7 3000 series.



4 cards in a single PC?


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d6bmg said:


> 4 cards in a single PC?


You missed the "OR" 

Its either 2x6990 *OR* 2x590, you are right anyway, 2x6990 is four cards(4x6970) or 2x590 is 4x580(severely reduced speeds though) and I suggested it for the ultimate rig(for those who ride BMWs and AUDIs here) 



Extreme Gamer said:


> You mean 2x 590 not 580 right?
> 6990s in cf would crush 580s in 2-way sli.


Yes, corrected.



vickybat said:


> I would say a 3 way sli of 3gb 580's. Msi Gtx 580 lightning extreme is the perfect card for this kind of setup considering price no bar.
> 
> To this, add nvidia 3d surround i.e 3 monitors that support 3d vision in a surround setup.


3x580(specially lightning) would be almost as fast as 2x590 or 2x6990 due to the fact that scaling beyond 3 cards is poor for both ATI and nVidia. 

This would be perfect.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Yeah but still it performs better than its competitor. 3gb 580 lightning extreme trisli will even beat a 6990+6970 trifire and 6970 trifire at higher resolutions when paired with i7 2600k. It has been tested before.

If price no bar then why not put it? But you are right, scaling indeed takes a hit when you use more than two gpu's.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I got the Saga II 500W, it works perfectly. I got it for 2.1K at glochha.

The system takes 130Watts  at peak load. Its the very effecient 780g
With GTX 285 in place, it hits 316 Watts peaks, CPU, GPU both loaded to 100%
The saga 2 has two 12V rails, each supplying 18A, so 408 Max on 12V rails.

And then I know this another guy who runs gtx 285 on saga II itself. It works. This is my personal 3d engine dev and testing machine, no gaming, It will work great in the long run also, since won't be peaking for long hours. When game dev is your job, playing those fps games just gets ridiculously boring, unless its got a epic engaging storyline or immersive content and addictivity.
have fun guys!


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Congrats!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah but still it performs better than its competitor. 3gb 580 lightning extreme trisli will even beat a 6990+6970 trifire and 6970 trifire at higher resolutions when paired with i7 2600k. It has been tested before.
> 
> If price no bar then why not put it? But you are right, scaling indeed takes a hit when you use more than two gpu's.


In a price no bar setup 4-way SLI/quad is the right way to go.

3 monitors 1600p is a lot of visual taxation for your GPUs. Quad SLI/4-way will actually scale above 70% here.

Anyways most people that get 4 separate GPUs actually do 3-way + physx


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

what about lucid hydra mode with msi big bang ?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> what about lucid hydra mode with msi big bang ?



Lucid hydra is still immature enough for not to be recommended. It requires specified lucid hydra profile for the games to work. And still game scaling is far worse than both SLI or Crossfire.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Lucid hydra isn't that efficient. It allows to use dissimilar gpu's in multigpu setups.
But the scaling is pathetic.

For eg- Gtx 580 + 6970 (lucid hydra) <<<< 6970 cfx.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Exactly.

Lucid Hydra for now is a stillborn child.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

added new configs. 

@extreme gamer 
i was a little busy. 

@dep5kor
nice. tell me final one. i will add it.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

yeah still sli or cfx is better option


----------



## Cilus (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Guys, today morning I was planning to get the new 990FXA based motherboard which can take my 3 dual slot cards (2 HD 6870 and a GTX 260 for PhysX). I was planning for the MSI 990FXA-GD80 , priced around 11.4K but it is not available and as per the Kolkata MSI distributor, it will be available @ end of this month. But I was desperate and started to read review of all available 990FX board and find out that as per the performance/Price ratio, Asus Sabertooth 990FXA is actually winner, in terms of sheer performance as well as build quality.

So I went to M.D. Computers, compared both the Sabertooth and Crosshair 990FXA in front of my eyes and bought the Sabertooth 990FXA, priced @ 13.5K + 4% vat = 14.04K. 

Now there are some interesting news from M.D. computers which I wanna share with you and since this thread is the most visited thread, I'm posting it here.

There is one Independence Day offer, M.D. is providing the rest of the August month.
Description: 
1. If you buy any Razer product from them in August, you will get a flat 20% discount on the price. Say  if the price is 100X then it will be available @ 80X + 4% vat

2. If under a single bill, Razer products of worth 15K or higher is bought, there  will be a flat 25% discount on the price.

3. On Razer Onza gaming Controllers, there is a flat 25% discount.

I think this offers are really cool and who are thinking fto get a mouse or mouse pad or keyboard or a controller for long times....rush now.

Here is the contact details of M.D.: Contact us


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Congrats for your purchase buddy. Sabertooth 990fxa is a very very good board and caters to all your needs. I will drop by to your place and check some cfx + physx magic..

The information about Razer is extremely valuable for all prospective buyers eyeing razer products.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*@cilus:*

That's really a superb piece of information. 

Are they extending the offer on online purchases also?

And congrats for your purchase. One question: is the standard crossfire bridge long enough to put the cards in the 1st and the 3rd slot PCI-e slot? That would give the top card some breathing space. And I think PCI-e slot placements are better in Sabertooth as compared to Crosshair.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Yes they are. If you check the pics I have posted earlier in showoff thread, you will find the the Bridge is actually in bent condition, not straight. If you straighten it, it will cover the distance.

Yes, the offer is valid in Online purchase also. But in their Online site not all the Razer products are available. So better call them and ask to speak with Mr. Palash. He will help you to get the Razer product.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Congrats Cilus....yeah Asus Saburtooth is better than the MSI one read in reviews...great choice.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> ^^ Yes they are. If you check the pics I have posted earlier in showoff thread, you will find the the Bridge is actually in bent condition, not straight. If you straighten it, it will cover the distance.
> 
> Yes, the offer is valid in Online purchase also. But in their Online site not all the Razer products are available. So better call them and ask to speak with Mr. Palash. He will help you to get the Razer product.




That's good to know.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@Cilus, congrats on ur Sabertooth.. Pics???


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Actually I am in Kolkata right now and not having my camera. There is some mobile phone pics. Will try to upload tomorrow once I can find the datacable


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@cilus
congrats 
And I'm desperate to see the benchmarks of 2*6870+physx card


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Time to excercise democracy guys on this Independence eve. VOTE ABOVE.

Cilus congrats. Time for benches.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Voted .


----------



## d3p (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

IMO 134-150 makes sense & probably should include 3d Surround from Nvidia or AMD eyeinfinity sort of things...........what says ????


----------



## Tenida (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Voted  for option 1.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Voted. There can be (infinity)^2 different ranges for configs. One should build a setup tailored to his requirements and not baseline budgets.


----------



## Skud (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Voted.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Voted. My suggestion is spend max 100K while building the comp and if you have more budget, keep it with you for regular upgrade different components to keep ur PC up to date. Hardware market changes very frequently and keeping some extra money for future upgrades will always help you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> Voted. My suggestion is spend max 100K while building the comp and if you have more budget, keep it with you for regular upgrade different components to keep ur PC up to date. Hardware market changes very frequently and keeping some extra money for future upgrades will always help you.



nice point


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Voted 

Obviously we need upto 150k rigs. My 1L one doesn't have SSD, CPU cooler, 3D or dual monitor setup. Surely someone would be looking at those options too. (oH yeah and speakers too  )



Cilus said:


> Voted. My suggestion is spend max 100K while building the comp and if you have more budget, keep it with you for regular upgrade different components to keep ur PC up to date. Hardware market changes very frequently and keeping some extra money for future upgrades will always help you.



Yes but practically speaking if a person is willing to spend around 150k is it going to be feasible to tell him to shave off some of that budget and save up.

I am not saying I disagree with you but I have seen in most of the suggestions going on here that when people come with a fixed budget, almost always they are convinced to spend higher than their initial estimates as many hardware requirements (like good PSU, Cabinet etc) are undermined. 

Also a person with 1.5L will have more requirements than an average gamer. I think ignoring such a category will not be wise.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



> Also a person with 1.5L will have more requirements than an average gamer. I think ignoring such a category will not be wise.



He would be a hardcore gamer. I agree with whatever you just said.

Hell, CG companies need High end WS setups (5l+). Go figure


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

We only need 5 or 6 balanced rigs upto 1 lakh.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@ico: The sky is the limit ^.^


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Guys, Razer Goliathus Fragged Control Edition (Size 215mm x 270mm) for 400 bucks is a good price?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Yes it is. The Standard price is 500 bucks but currently some kind of discount offer of 20% to 25% is going on Razer products.



> @ico: The sky is the limit ^.^



Extreme Gamer, I know a lot of people are there who can spend more than 100K easily and even I appreciate a config up to 130K. But what I understand as per my limited experience is that spending 150K is a single time is not an intelligent step and we should suggest the people how config up to his expectation can be created in less budget and rest of the money can be saved for near future upgrades.
 ANd regarding your comment of Sky is the limit...here we are not sitting to fulfill the dream of some multimillionaires, we are here to create some configs which are required my maximum number of people, some feasible solutions.
If somebody wants a rig of 200K, then we can entertain him in his thread, but not here. The thread is not meant to have rigs of every skyhigh configs.

Personally I feel the creation of So called God's Rig config is just child's play because God is not gonna look at this thread, does he? All the efforts and discussion going for that config is just useless as it is simply not gonna help a single person in real life. But never mind, it is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^^But it will be really unfortunate that we wont have a high end VFM rig.
We already know the sweet place is somewhere around maybe 60k, but with people with more requirements it is hardly going to satiate them.

Take my 1L rig and just add i7 2500k, Logitech Z623, An SSD 40GB@ 5k (least) or the better Kingston 96GB @10k and an extra RAM stick(?) and you will see it inching close to 130k mark. Also we never factor in the price of OS (6-11k)
And if we add the not so VFM put powerful GTX580 it has easily crossed the 130k mark. Investing in any of them save the gfx and RAM can't be called a splurge. 

Your wisdom may say other wise. But to ignore an entire category will mean a lot of much talked about components (like the SSDs, powerful gfx or 27" monitors etc) will find no place in our reference guides.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

At a budget of 130K, SSD, GTX 580 can be added I guess. I was talking about the Gods rig config. And if someone needs some special components for his/her work requirement, we can always help him/her in their thread.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> ANd regarding your comment of Sky is the limit...here *we are not sitting to fulfill the dream of some multimillionaires*, we are here to create some configs which are required my maximum number of people, some feasible solutions.
> 
> Personally I feel the creation of So called God's Rig config is just child's play because God is not gonna look at this thread, does he?



 I like it...


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> At a budget of 130K, SSD, GTX 580 can be added I guess. I was talking about the Gods rig config. And if someone needs some special components for his/her work requirement, we can always help him/her in their thread.



I agree with you in this respect. "Special" requirements will be difficult to update here.

So you are OK with the 130k rig. Don't let it die.

Offtopic: My 60k rig is closing the 120k mark. Parents giving me looks that none of the emoticons here can express and/or none of my words too


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

@Cilus: that is where you are wrong buddy. You can spend lots of money on workstations and servers without getting satsfactory results.
The sky is the limit, not for gaming but for PCs in general. This is a thread guiding people on buying pcs right?
There also were posts on WS configs.
I said in a previous post that spending 3l+ in a workstation is normal. CG(game devs,film industry etc etc etc) companies often need to do that for ultra high res images and fill rates.
I admit that I dont know the true value of money having never earned a single rupee in my life(yet) but 2l for 5 years while reusing some parts from older setup is not a bad idea, as long as you dont plan over 1200p.
I never said that you are here to satisfy multimillionaires. But, look at people building startup companies- they cannot often afford IT consultants. But they need to spend significant cash on Infrastructure, of which PCs are only a small part.
I do not understand why is it that a high budge always means ultra hi-quality gaming.


----------



## d3p (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Sarath said:


> Offtopic: *My 60k rig is closing the 120k mark. Parents giving me looks that none of the emoticons here can express and/or none of my words too*



 I can understand those reactions coming from eyes on face...Specially when you spend a lot just behind silly games in parents point of view.....Seriously for the same moment its a very much different feel...


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> @Cilus: that is where you are wrong buddy. You can spend lots of money on workstations and servers without getting satsfactory results.
> The sky is the limit, not for gaming but for PCs in general. This is a thread guiding people on buying pcs right?
> There also were posts on WS configs.
> I said in a previous post that spending 3l+ in a workstation is normal. CG(game devs,film industry etc etc etc) companies often need to do that for ultra high res images and fill rates.
> ...



Then i think we should create a multimillion config for* "DISNEY"* so that can render high quality animations to aid them in movie making or *"NASA"* to aid them in space flights and exploration. Sky is the limit ehh!!!!

Just kidding......

A person spending more than 200k on a system will have ample knowledge and will surely create a separate thread and pin-point his/her exact requirements.

Lets not trash this thread with impractical configs and keep them as much practical as possible.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Oh yeah, I've been through that phase too! I exceeded my budget by 40k lol haha! Dad said "no more credit card usage for me."

@vickybat: I dont think people spend precious work hours at their pcs to post configs. obviously you did not read my entire post, to have posted out of context.
tell me, have you never heard of startups?
say you start X company that will work on video games. Now you come to a forum asking for advice on what kind if workstations you should make for yoir employees to work with and are told not to spend over 1l. how would you feel?
you could go to an it consultant, but he would charge you at least 30k for one consultancy. wouldnt you rather save that cas and.spend it elsewhere?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Oh yeah, I've been through that phase too! I exceeded my budget by 40k lol haha! Dad said "no more credit card usage for me."



Someone posted while you were typing. So people will be clueless as to who you are responding to.

Looks like my CC usage will cease soon too. 

130k PCs - Yes
GOd rigs- No

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so you posted while I was typing. 

Guys chill *Extreme Gamer and Vicky bat*
Remember why the previous thread was locked 

Lets put it to rest now. Happy Independence day. 

Peace


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

1 or 2 god rigs are fine.

I just wanted to point out that too high budgets dont always mean gaming god rigs.
people also spend on home workstations for about 1.2-2.5l. servers also cost money.

its not gonna take your income away so I dont see why a few "impractical setups" shoud not be there.
unless you are bored i do not think you waste work hours on rig design.

i am not fighting anyone. I have put my points across the table.
o was the single person to vote the 4th one, that all the other choices are against my views.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^^Aren't you calling for the third choice?
Why did you choose the fourth one?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

my point is that we need setups from all spectra, not just certain budgets.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

voted for: We only need rigs upto 100k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

We need rigs all the way from 10k to infinity. but the price width has to be increased from 5k to 20k upfront. make the in-between stuff as optional improvement.

Ranges:

10k
30k
50k
70k
90k
1.1l
1.3l
1.5l
1.7l
1.9l
2.1l
2.3l
2.5l
2.7l
2.9l

...and so on


----------



## Hustlerr (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Voted: Rigs Upto 100k. As going to buy pc soon for 50k


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I'm not sure, what the final outcome of this poll, but still suggesting to have 150k as Max..someway...

AMD Eyeinfinity with 6970 2GB CF.......



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68v Pro|13000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6970 2GB Lightning * 2 Crossfire|45000
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III[/B]| 7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2500
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2| 6800
*Case*
|NZXT Phantom|8500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HDL * 3 |7800*3
*Mouse*
|Logitech G500|3500
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G510|5000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar DX 7.1|4200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|4500
*UPS*
|
*APC 1.1KVA*
|4300
|
* Total*
|156000
*Cost Reducing Components*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Speakers*
|Creative T6100|3100 with no Sound card
*GPU*
|MSI HD6950 Twin Frozer III/OC * 2|31000
*Case*
|HAF922|7000
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110 / Razer Arctosa|3000/2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900

This way OP can drastically reduce budget margin, without losing much performance..

*OPTIONAL Components*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H * 3|42000
*Tri - Monitor Stand*
|Triple Monitor Stand or Wallmount|8000 / 900*3
*Speakers*
|Creative S750 7.1|30000+
*Gamepad*
|MS X Box360 Wireless|2500
*Steering*
|Logitech G27 Racing Wheel|24500

Lot of good gaming Accessories on Optional Part, based on individual choice.

A good Table to occupy these elite hungry monsters, will be good option....


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I think this poll is needed as we cannot just recommend anything and everything on this single thread only and hav configs for every budget - this thread should serve the need of most people and people willing to spend more or people who have some specific needs can always create a thread for themselves by answering the pc buying questionnaire template.  

So I voted for the second option as post people would buy configs upto 150k and upgrade later


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> *Sound Card*
> |
> *Asus Xonar DX 7.1*
> |9200
> ...



UMM... *d3p5kor*, thats *Azntech X-FI Forte 7.1* right?
And the Grand total is *162000*


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ thanks for finding the mistake, its rectified now.

Let me know, how's the config ???


----------



## aby geek (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

guys what will be a good power supply for i5 2500k msi gd 80 radeon 5750 noctua d14

this guy was going for cx 600 i told him not to. i suggested tx 650 v2 . what will you guys suggest?

hes planning to spend 27k on mobo proccy ram and smps . please leave room if possible.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> Let me know, how's the config ???



Seriously, If i had 1.6L to spend on a PC, I would go for it(except the speakers).. 



aby geek said:


> hes planning to spend 27k on mobo proccy ram and smps . please leave room if possible.



For the current rig, VX450 would do..
VX550 or TX650 V2 is more future proof...


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



aby geek said:


> guys what will be a good power supply for i5 2500k msi gd 80 radeon 5750 noctua d14
> 
> this guy was going for cx 600 i told him not to. i suggested tx 650 v2 . what will you guys suggest?
> 
> hes planning to spend 27k on mobo proccy ram and smps . please leave room if possible.



Vx 450 isn't available anymore. Ask him to go for GS600 or Tx 650-v2 to be more future proof.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

can anyone help me about crossfire guide ? my friend is gonna crossfire HD 6950 but the problem is none of us knows how to crossfire, though I have some basic idea but if anyone can help us, give me any tutorial, would be very appreciable.

his config ASUS Z68 V PRO, Corsair TX 750V2, 2x MSI HD 6950 TF II OC.


----------



## Skud (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Just connect the cards with the crossfire bridge and enable CrossfireX from Catalyst Control Centre.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

hmm seems like pretty easy enough


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> can anyone help me about crossfire guide ? my friend is gonna crossfire HD 6950 but the problem is none of us knows how to crossfire, though I have some basic idea but if anyone can help us, give me any tutorial, would be very appreciable.
> 
> his config ASUS Z68 V PRO, Corsair TX 750V2, 2x MSI HD 6950 TF II OC.





Skud said:


> Just connect the cards with the crossfire bridge and enable CrossfireX from Catalyst Control Centre.





nilgtx260 said:


> hmm seems like pretty easy enough



Just another suggestion.

Why such queries are being answered in PC Buying Guide ??? Use off topic thread...

Its not the case of being rude or something, but it hijacks the thread intention....Take Care experienced users...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Actually most of the people think that multi-GPU setup is very tough and very much of hassle and couple of years back I was one of them. But it is actually very easy.
For Crossfire, 1st install the latest driver before installing the 2nd card and shut down your PC. Then plug the 2nd card and connect the cards using the Crossfire Bridge. Then sturn on the PC and Catalyst Control Center will promt you that Multi-GPU setup has been detected and ask you enable Crossfire. Enable it and you are ready to go.
But initially it won't allow you to set up some advanced options available. For that download *Radeonpro* software and install it. It is one of the most advanced AMD Radeon Crossfire control center and will allow to access a lot of advanced options. It also enables the Catalyst Control center to display all the advanced options which were initially not accessable.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Nice info... *Cilus*


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> I'm not sure, what the final outcome of this poll, but still suggesting to have 150k as Max..someway...
> 
> AMD Eyeinfinity with 6970 2GB CF.......
> 
> ...



OK I am ready to buy that rig. I have all the 15600 bucks you have asked for.


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Oppsss....Missed aaitha boss....


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> ^^ Are you serious or just another sarcastic way to explain your feel about the config ???
> Sorry to ask in this way !...



Buddy, U missed a '0' in the *TOTAL*  Thats wat *sarath* is pointing at..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> my point is that we need setups from all spectra, not just certain budgets.



And what is the meaning of that?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

:sigh:



> We need rigs all the way from 10k to infinity. but the price width has to be increased from 5k to 20k upfront. make the in-between stuff as optional improvement.
> 
> Ranges:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> Oppsss....Missed aaitha boss....


LOL...finally you realised. I would have missed your earlier post if it wasnt for mega 
I tagged it because you had mentioned in the -reason for editing- as "corrections (in something)" 




MegaMind said:


> Buddy, U missed a '0' in the *TOTAL*  Thats wat *sarath* is pointing at..


depskor exposed! lol



> ^^ Are you serious or just another sarcastic way to explain your feel about the config ???
> Sorry to ask in this way !...



BTW jokes aside. Pretty nice compilation. To bring the point home don't kill the 1L+ PC.


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ I was completed F*cked Up, when i edited that Config, so mistakes are pretty prone to happen. Anyway enjoy : lol

 for my stupidity & this one for Sarath, as he got my userid wrong...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

hmm how about putting gtx 580 sli in extreme config?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> ^^ I was completed F*cked Up, when i edited that Config, so mistakes are pretty prone to happen. Anyway enjoy : lol
> 
> for my stupidity & this one for Sarath, as he got my userid wrong...



How am I to type the numbers in between and I though the english translation of those were as I had put them 

Also BTW: when does the poll end? 

As of now 50% say less than 1L and the rest 50% say more than 1L. Time to satiate both.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ nice find - any idea about the heights of G-Skill memory modules ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Before suggesting any high-end rams just because its labelled/apeared for gamers/hardware fans/overclockers by a company which does have a genuine record of good products, remember it still can be a dud:
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866MHz C9 Review

Anyways heatspreader play significantly minute or no role at all. Just strap a 120mm fan if you're overclocking them and using them for 24/7 use.


----------



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



topgear said:


> ^^ nice find - any idea about the heights of G-Skill memory modules ?



I got for Ripjaw & Ripjaw X [refer attachment]

*Sniper is 42mm.*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> *For Ripjaw X - 50mm *



But AFAIK Ripjaws n RipjawsX are both same height...


----------



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Yep got it right now. Rpijaw & Ripjaw X is having same height.

*Source*


----------



## aby geek (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

thanks for the suggestion vickybat 

the guy is an overclocker , he wants a noctua d14 as well and he is refusing to go for 650w saying i dont need that much power its a waste.

what do u have to say about it.

and he has a local cabinet i suggested him gamma atleast but he says cabby dont matter.

hes a sheesh case for me lol


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

an OCer who thinks 650W is a waste? wow.

ofc it depends on the Hardware being used but still, its very hard to find a high quality (read TX series quality)PSU under 600W.


----------



## d3p (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

*Most frequently Used RAM's Height Factor...*



*RAM Model*
| 
*Height(mm)*

Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 Memory Kits | 54
Corsair Dominator DDR3 Memory Kits | 52 
Corsair Vengeance Memory kits | 52.5
Corsair XMS3 PERFORMANCE, DHX COOL | 54
Corsair XMS3 Xtreme Performance DDR3 Memory | 33
Kingston HyperX T1 DDR3 | 60
Kingston HyperX DDR3 | 35
G-Skill [ Ripjaws ] |41
Gskill Sniper | 42
G Skill [ ECO ] | 33
G Skill [ P I ] | 54
G Skill [ HZ ] | 33
G Skill [ Trident ]|54
G Skill [ PIS ] w/o fan | 53
Mushkin Redline | 40
Mushkin Blackline | 40
Mushkin Silverline | 32
Memory chip without stock ramsink | 30


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Nice compilation, debashish. repped...


----------



## unuckfut (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Any reason why prices of gfx cards on sites like smc international, lynx-india and itwares are high?
on Newegg.com the cost of one gtx 570 is around Rs.14K($319)
and on these sites it about 20k?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Just voted in the poll.

Voted for-


> Yes we can go upto 135-150k




I think we can go for a 150k rig and workstation configs at that budget


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> *Most frequently Used RAM's Height Factor...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



should this be sticked by creating a saperate thread for it??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> *Most frequently Used RAM's Height Factor...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice info there... U deserve a Rep... But cant give one as it says 'u have to spread some rep around'


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



aby geek said:


> he wants a noctua d14 as well


First and the foremost, which cabinet does he have?

Personally I won't recommend putting something like Nocua NH-D14 even in a cabinet like CM690 after seeing asingh's cabinet. D14 is huge.

btw, any hope of HD 6950 1GB getting replaced with MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Fozr II or HAWK? I find these better than the HD 6950 1GB version.


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> *Most frequently Used RAM's Height Factor...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



created a new sticky thread for this post


----------



## perspex (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

hey thnx for superb guide, was looking for a high end gaming/vfx pc withing 65-85K. But i got 1 questions i am hearing mixed opinion about AMD and INTEL processors. I am so confused, which is better for gaming and visual effects/3d modelling? 

also i noticed none of the pcs in the guide have an AMD processor.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Look at this new Cpu Air Cooler from Coolermaster.
*Coolermaster Hyper 612 PWN
*
*i.imgur.com/0hYZD.jpg*i.imgur.com/m87YY.jpg
*More Pics*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/61DQt.jpg*i.imgur.com/x9Nwi.jpg*i.imgur.com/BulWl.jpg*i.imgur.com/cdz3H.jpg*i.imgur.com/pPesb.jpg*i.imgur.com/ZTo6m.jpg*i.imgur.com/dXhdK.jpg*i.imgur.com/m87YY.jpg*i.imgur.com/CTCYA.jpg



*Reviews-*
*Benchmarkreviews*
*Tweaktown*


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Big brother of N620, with a single fan.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Younger brother Skud.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

So guess that's the reason N620 was EOL'ed.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Younger brother Skud.




Actually I went by the no. of heatpipes and fin density.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Another version is there i.e. Hyper 612S without PWN .


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Skud said:


> Actually I went by the no. of heatpipes and fin density.


got it :thumbup:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

any idea on pricing?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^I think it will be around 2.5K-2.8K

One more review of 
Coolermaster Hyper612 PWN
*Overclockersclub*


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ nice find Tenida but it's not available anywhere but in a few days we will know the price for sure anyway 

here some more reviews :

*www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooli...cooler-master-hyper-612-pwm-cpu-cooler-review
*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Cooler_Master_Gemini_Hyper/
*www.pureoverclock.com/article1335.html


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Tenida said:


> ^^I think it will be around 2.5K-2.8K
> 
> One more review of
> Coolermaster Hyper612 PWN
> *Overclockersclub*



Price range is good. And thanks for the link of review.

Problem: It's huge.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Jas, I think some modification is needed in the 25K config. Currently we are receiving lots of requests for gaming rig under 25K...and as per the current rig in our guide which is not possible. So I have done some minor updates on it.

Here is my suggestion:



CPU |AMD Athlon II X4 635| 4K
Mobo| Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2| 2.5K
Ram| G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT| 0.7K
HDD| Seagate 500 GB 7200.1| 1.9K
PSU| FSP SAGA II 500W| 2K
Cabinet| Zebronics Bijli w/o PSU| 1K
ODD| LG 22X DVD R/W| 0.9K
Display| Acer P206HV 20"| 5.1K
Input Device| Logitech MK100| 0.5K
GPU| MSI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5| 5.4K
Speaker| Altec Lansing BXR1220| 0.7K
UPS| Microtek 600VA| 1.2K
Total|---------------| 25.9K
The reason being is currently the 25K config is designed for Office work and multimedia. Now in office and day to day work there is hardly any difference between a i3 and Athlon II X4. Now on that config, only Bluray playback is possible in decent level, not anything else as the IGP of 780 Chipset HD 3200 is too weak for it. Even it will fail short in HD playback if some post processing filters are applied. So my suggesion is to create a rig which will have enough CPU power for the day to day activity and very decent GPU power for enhanced multimedia... even very good gaming.
So have chosen Athlon II X4 + HD 6670 + Acer P206HV combination. It is enough for day to day applications and 6670 will provide enough kick for gaming in 1600X900 resolution in medium to higher settings. It has performace closer to HD 6750 or 5750. 

Let me know your feedback.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> Jas, I think some modification is needed in the 25K config. Currently we are receiving lots of requests for gaming rig under 25K...and as per the current rig in our guide which is not possible. So I have done some minor updates on it.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> ...




Nice One ....But You Can Cut the UPS to add more


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Nopes, not gonna cut UPS... frequent power cut can kill some of your most expensive hardware... take it from a sufferer. I had lost both my 6870 cards because of some frequent power cuts. Thank god...they were still under warranty and got replaced.


----------



## d3p (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> Nopes, not gonna cut UPS... frequent power cut can kill some of your most expensive hardware... take it from a sufferer. I had lost both my 6870 cards because of some frequent power cuts. Thank god...they were still under warranty and got replaced.



Dude, your APC is having good Voltage Regulation Capacity, but still can't hold power spikes off. I think getting a Belkin 8 Socket Gold will definitely makes some sense.

Now i have the same problem, i was having Microtek 1KVA 650w CM with Silent Pro M600 earlier. I was getting a decent amount of backup of 15-20mins. But the day i hooked up my Corsair AX850 i'm not even getting a backup of 2mins...

Not sure, but i don't a have any other go other than selling it off.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I am getting half an hour on an average from my Microtek 800va, although my power requirements are much lower I guess.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> Now i have the same problem, i was having Microtek 1KVA 650w CM with Silent Pro M600 earlier. I was getting a decent amount of backup of 15-20mins. But the day i hooked up my Corsair AX850 i'm not even getting a backup of 2mins...



I think the battery has gone kaput... Is it under warranty?


----------



## d3p (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Yes both UPS as well as Battery on warranty.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

guys, that was the incident which made me buy the APC UPS. Before that I wasn't having any UPS.
And feedback about the config?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I think microtek is right after APC but frontech or intex are worst.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ There's another brand known as "numeric". Its better than microtek afaik.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Not so easy to get though.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

that's why name is kinda unknown.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ That brand well known ( or at-least known to may ) but as Skud has said it's not easy to get  - can't find it on sell on local comp bazzar but if anyone is interested delta peripherals have two Numeric UPS - The 600VA one costs Rs. 1500 and 1KVA one costs Rs. 4550


----------



## Skud (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

And with massive shipping charges, I don't think they would be worthy enough. That's the biggest problem with buying heavier items online.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I think dealers should export numeric ups more & more to the local vendor to make it available for the general peoples.

like NZXT cabbys are still unavailable at Kolkata


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> Jas, I think some modification is needed in the 25K config. Currently we are receiving lots of requests for gaming rig under 25K...and as per the current rig in our guide which is not possible. So I have done some minor updates on it.
> 
> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> ...



nice one cilus. i will add it. 

BTW that i3 rig was just a low cost sandy bridge rig. some demanded it.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

yes EG and ico you both are right, thats what i told him but i dont think he will listen let him burn his new rig lol.

if he goes for gs 600 it will be faster.

ill meet him tomorrow i hope he did not buy it on saturday, then ill be able to prevent possible damages.

so was my suggestion of gamma good ?
and if cm690 cant take d14 can antec df-35 take it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

aby cm 690  advanced can take nh-d14.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



aby geek said:


> yes EG and ico you both are right, thats what i told him but i dont think he will listen let him burn his new rig lol.
> 
> if he goes for gs 600 it will be faster.
> 
> ...


He isnt an OCer...he is a wannabe who has messed up notions about PCs.

Idk if I can recommend gamma, having never used an NZXT Case before.
Personally I do not find myself comfortable using a small case (read mid-tower).The HAF 912 is an exception because it has much better airflow(huge vents) than anything else of its class in the market, not to mention its amazing value(since the HAF series came out, i started disliking even the CM 690).

In a perfect world I'd get an 800D, but it has much worse airflow than the HAF X for GPUs and the DF-85 looks mofo-ing ugly.

Noctua D14 is great, but get him good fans for it!(the stock ones dont have much airflow). Look at scythe's 140mm range and get him fans with high pressure and airflow above 75CFM.

PS- I want to see the burnt pics of his System if he gets a stupid PSU.


----------



## abhishekshs (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

hey folks! i am an 3d game artist by profession and i need to upgrade my pc.i use to work in softwares like maya, 3ds max, zbrush etc and also i want to play latest games on my new machine.

   i dont have much knowledge of computer hardware, with the help of google  i have selected this configuration plzz take a look at it and give ur suggestions. My Budget is max 40k and i don't need a LCD because i already have one.


    Intel Core i5-760 Processor (8M Cache, 2.80 GHz)

    Asus P7H55 Motherboard

    corsair 4*2 (8GB) 1333 MHz DDR3 RAM    

    Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs

    Coolermaster eXtreme Power Plus 650W

    Palit GeForce GT 430 1024MB DDR3 Graphic Card

    "Cooler Master Elite RC 310 RC-310-RKN1-GP Mid Tower Computer Case"

     LG Internal DVD Rewriter 24X - GH24

That's it and please suggest me a good ups for this configuration. some of my frnds telling me to go for a 1000va ups for this configuration but i cannot spend more than 2.5k on ups. your suggestions would be highly apreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

everything except DVD drive is bad.

look at the first page to get a better idea.


----------



## Skud (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



abhishekshs said:


> hey folks! i am an 3d game artist by profession and i need to upgrade my pc.i use to work in softwares like maya, 3ds max, zbrush etc and also i want to play latest games on my new machine.
> 
> i dont have much knowledge of computer hardware, with the help of google  i have selected this configuration plzz take a look at it and give ur suggestions. My Budget is max 40k and i don't need a LCD because i already have one.
> 
> ...




Welcome to TDF. Better make a separate thread filling up the template for your requirement.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Palit gpu ? why ? & CM Xtreme 650w is a crap.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



abhishekshs said:


> hey folks! i am an 3d game artist by profession and i need to upgrade my pc.i use to work in softwares like maya, 3ds max, zbrush etc and also i want to play latest games on my new machine.
> 
> i dont have much knowledge of computer hardware, with the help of google  i have selected this configuration plzz take a look at it and give ur suggestions. My Budget is max 40k and i don't need a LCD because i already have one.
> 
> ...





Your config is not at all optimize, because the CPU and mobo you've selected is outdated and already reached End of Life. Create a separate thread and we will entertain your query properly. Fill up the questions specified in the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html and post it in the new thread.


----------



## constantine (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Hey! I will be buying my rig in 2 or 3 days , you guys helped me with the whole rig but now im confused if i should go for the P67 sabertooth or z68 v pro ? help required asap!


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ IF you you are looking for a well built mobo and don't care about Intel quick Sync then get P67 sabertooth - the components and build quality is top notch. Z68 V PRo has good build quality with quality components and let you use Intel Quick Sync - so the end decision is yours 

BTW, as there' some multi GPU configs in here I think this will be really useful 

CF :

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/8/287000/original/image045.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/9/287001/original/image046.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/G/A/287002/original/image047.png

and SLI :

*media.bestofmicro.com/F/L/286977/original/image021.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/F/M/286978/original/image022.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/F/N/286979/original/image023.png

all pics are courtesy of Tom's HW and here's the source 
P67, X58, And NF200: The Best Platform For CrossFire And SLI : Force Versus Finesse


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I was just peeping the gods game machines. why why limit at all with poor speakers, poor lcd.
get a huge samsung 65 lcd, i think that costs some 4 Lakhs, so make 4 for those. or may be 6 of those
so that's about 6x4=24 Lakhs display

And sound, common, throw in some denons, whardale, avant grade speakers, easily costing up to 1 Million $

So the total rig, and a nice room[your home] tailored for gaming, for the whole rig, add 20 Million $$

Perphaps that's no good, you want to game on the Moon, pay NASA a few Billions and fly off 
So there you, don't limit your imagination brother.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Uh, stop trolling lol.

Try playing surround with 3x 65" tvs. Good luck keeping your head straight lol. 4 or 6 screens will result in central bifurcation.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Thats no troll, I have a friend with a 55 inch lcd to game on, Its samsung 3d LED TV it is much much better any Monitor out there. With that, he has  a onkoyo surround system, its just very good for gaming or movies. All in a room nicely setup with couches and bean bags just for gaming, with ps3, xbox and wii, all three, lots of wireless contorllers. I played this 3d game once, it was the best fps shooter, coz of the 3d, it really worked.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ Was it killzone 3?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Was it killzone 3?



Most probably is. A console set up like that seems like a "kings gaming room"
BTW my friend has a projector to game on. Everything more awesome save the 3D effect.

But all this is for console gaming. Even a 32" monitor will be too huge for close viewing for a Desktop.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

yes that was the game, played with the move controllers! The nuke explosions were brilliant.
the big screen with all those vivid colors made the difference, you don't sit too close of course.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^ Don't get confused. I am talking about PC gaming, which is usually done up close.
So a discussion about console gaming and set ups would feel out of place in this thread.


----------



## aby geek (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

EG i asked the guy hes going to run open platform. i hope he buys tx 650 v2 coz if he doesnt find gs 600 he will go for cx600 which would be a disaster.

he has ordered noctua d14 from itwares mumbai.
do you guys have rahul's number atleast in that field i can assist him, even if he is reluctant to take my psu suggestion.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Jas, need a small update in the 3D gaming rig, in the GPU price. Now the Zotac 560 2 GB GDDR5 is available @ 12.1K + Vat in Lynx-india. Check it *here*.
Even with adding tax, the price will be 12.7K

So I gusess, there will be 1K price drop in GPU price. For the single GPU solution, check for Palit GTX 580 3GB @ 29.2K in *HERE*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

ok cilus.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti 1GB GDDR5 @12.1K 

Now we can expect price drop in MSI cards. 

P.S. We need PC Buying Guide- September 2011.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

guys what about this HTPC -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6670-MD1GD5|5300
*HDD*
|WDC 2TB Green|4000
*Blu-ray Burner*
|Asus BW-12B1LT 3D|8700
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|??|??
*TV*
|??|??
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|??|??
*UPS*
|??|??
*Speakers*
|??|??
|
*Total*
|20600
suggestions to put up?



d6bmg said:


> Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti 1GB GDDR5 @12.1K
> 
> Now we can expect price drop in MSI cards.
> 
> *P.S. We need PC Buying Guide- September 2011. *



coming up


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ you have transformed it into a gaming rig rather than a HTPC which should capable of decoding HD movies very well and at the same time not so much power consuming device :

Here's my suggestion for a HTPC build 

AMD Athlon II X2 255 @ 2.9k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT@ 1.1k
Asus BW-12B1LT @ 7.4k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2k
Silverstone GD04 HTPC Cabinet @ 5.2k
BenQ G2420HD @ 10k
Logitech  MK320 @ 1.4k
Logitech Z-506 @ 5k
APC 600VA UPS @ 1.8k


----------



## d3p (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Guys, *Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k* is not available anywhere neither locally nor online, as lot of users faced the same non-availability issue. So possible then find out an alternative.


----------



## venram87700 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Guys just had my steel series headphone replaced by Faxtel ... it took them a week to get me a replacement coz they had to send my faulty headphone back to their Bangalore service center ... they told me that in 7 days i will either get it repaired or replaced and lo in 7 days i got a replacement ... so all in all a good customer experience there ... also purchased a new K/B and Mouse Combo from Prime abgb got the Razer Cyclosa and Razer Abyssus combo for Rs 2250.... also checked the price for MSI HD 6950 2GB TF III it was 15000 according to Prime...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> Guys, *Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k* is not available anywhere neither locally nor online, as lot of users faced the same non-availability issue. So possible then find out an alternative.



Searched, but can't find any alternative at that price (range). May be non-existent.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

posting here only to get to u guys all at once.. please excuseme..
 could you  help me set up netgear n150 router. i have airtel broadband on 
beetel 220bxi right now. my sister wants me to enable wifi so she can use tablet and other wifi devices.

thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ create a separate thread in Networking section and I'm sure you'll get some proper reply. If you want answer from some specific member just request him or them by PM 



d3p5kor said:


> Guys, *Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k* is not available anywhere neither locally nor online, as lot of users faced the same non-availability issue. So possible then find out an alternative.



how about Asus M4A88T-M LE @ 4.4k or GIGABYTE GA-880GM-USB3 @ 4.8k


----------



## d3p (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Features wise, its fine but not with the price. The price at which these both motherboard falls, will change the whole budget itself. Anything from MSI or Biostar.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



topgear said:


> ^^ you have transformed it into a gaming rig rather than a HTPC which should capable of decoding HD movies very well and at the same time not so much power consuming device :
> 
> Here's my suggestion for a HTPC build
> 
> ...



but TP why monitor? i think we should add a TV? or both of them and leave choice on user. for monitor i think dell ultrasharp u2311h will do better. 

and i thought to make the rig a little all rounder. x4 635 is not that power hungry and just 1.1k more. and with gpu a person can do casual gaming as well. what say? 6670 is also not power hungry.



d3p5kor said:


> Guys, *Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k* is not available anywhere neither locally nor online, as lot of users faced the same non-availability issue. So possible then find out an alternative.



digit mentioned it 3.9k. may it be available at lamington road. 
or we can mail smc and ask them?



venram87700 said:


> Guys just had my steel series headphone replaced by Faxtel ... it took them a week to get me a replacement coz they had to send my faulty headphone back to their Bangalore service center ... they told me that in 7 days i will either get it repaired or replaced and lo in 7 days i got a replacement ... so all in all a good customer experience there ... also purchased a new K/B and Mouse Combo from Prime abgb got the Razer Cyclosa and Razer Abyssus combo for Rs 2250.... also checked the price for MSI HD 6950 2GB TF III it was 15000 according to Prime...



congrats and thanks for feedback of steel series service.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

look at this, isn't powercolor HD 6990 LCS so cool at load, amazing temp 
Powercolor LCS HD 6990 4GB Review » Page 14 - Testing: Temperatures - Overclockers Club


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> look at this, isn't powercolor HD 6990 LCS so cool at load, amazing temp
> Powercolor LCS HD 6990 4GB Review » Page 14 - Testing: Temperatures - Overclockers Club



amazing, just amazing. thanks for sharing.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ it costs 899$ that means around 50k but the performance is also unmatched with stunning cool temp, one of the coolest water blocked gpu I have ever seen. In that review I also noticed Sapphire HD 6950 Flex is also very cool but a little bit slower than the reference version.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



nilgtx260 said:


> look at this, isn't powercolor HD 6990 LCS so cool at load, amazing temp
> Powercolor LCS HD 6990 4GB Review » Page 14 - Testing: Temperatures - Overclockers Club



I wouls say, simply awesome. One can't expect anything better than 50C load temperature while OC'ing.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



d3p5kor said:


> Features wise, its fine but not with the price. The price at which these both motherboard falls, will change the whole budget itself. Anything from MSI or Biostar.



what about MSI 880GM-E35 or MSI 880GM-E41 - they are around ~3.6k 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but TP why monitor? i think we should add a TV? or both of them and leave choice on user. for monitor i think dell ultrasharp u2311h will do better.
> 
> and i thought to make the rig a little all rounder. x4 635 is not that power hungry and just 1.1k more. and with gpu a person can do casual gaming as well. what say? 6670 is also not power hungry.
> 
> ...



A TV would be good to have but I've seen many people are using computer monitors with HTPCs rather than TVs so we can keep both options like you said and BenQ G2420HD @ 10k has good picture quality with reasonable price and makes it a great VFM product and that's why I recommended it.

My focus was to make a HTPC only and that's why I've suggested a dual core cpu and no gfx card and a HTPC should consume very little power possible as more power draw means more heat and not all HTPC cabinets have great ventilation like desktop cabinets and that's why some high end HTPC cabinets from Antec ships with only 150W PSU


----------



## Cilus (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

But Topgear, even for high quality HD playback, especially using generic Graphics filters to improve quality, can't be done by Onboard GPU. I have tested with Media Player HC and Radeon 4250 IGP and found out that issue. I think at least a basic Graphics card is recommended in HTPC config, something like GT 520 or HD6450.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

^^ I agree. (Sorry buddy to bring this terminology but i couldn't control myself )

On a serious note, radeon 4 series igp isn't good enough for applying post processing filters like cilus mentioned as the video stutters a lot. Normally it would play fine but that's not what an htpc is meant to do. For playing 1080p normally, one can invest in a standalone HD media player and attach an external hdd to it for feeding content.

But htpc are for advanced users who want to tinker with the video quality by applying filters and enabling *gpu acceleration* ( i owe this to cilus for providing me this knowledge).

Believe me, the quality improves a lot and the experience becomes more richer and this is the role of a true HTPC.
*
Therefore, a dedicated GPU is a must when building an htpc.*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

ok then so this?? -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 255|2900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6670-MD1GD5|5300
*HDD*
|WDC 2TB Green|4000
*Blu-ray Burner*
|Asus BW-12B1LT 3D|8700
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Silverstone GD04|5200
*Monitor*
|Benq G2420HD|10000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK320|1400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
*Total*
|51400
or some cheaper card?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Jas, try to provide a LED display as LED provides better Viewing angle, Brightness and color reproduction, some of the essential factors for HD movie watching. I think Dell ST2320L 23" Wide LED @ 9.45K or LG E2360 23" LED @ 9.5K is a good choice. Also Asus 23" LCD Monitor - Model ML238H BK/2MS/AP within 11K is one of the best 23" led DISPLAYS. It has 2ms response time


----------



## vickybat (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Well an led display has nothing to do with viewing angle or colour reproduction. It simply improves the contrast ratio and bright scenes look a bit more vivid in an led lit display.

Viewing angle and colour reproduction, are the parameters of  panel type and current IPS (in plane switching type developed by hitachi) are the best in providing these. They are better than* mva , pva , s-pva, tn* etc and even give stiff competition to plasma displays in terms of contrast. *(Yes, plasma's produce much better contrast than lcd/led panels but ips panels are catching up fast)
*
An ips panel coupled with led backlighting is a force to reckon with and will produce extremely vivid and accurate images. I have an ips based (non led backlit) tv and i must say it produces far richer and accurate colors than my monitor.

The dell u2311 H (LED VERSION) is out now as well and is a must buy for pure movie enthusiasts. Its around 15k.

But for budget buyers , normal tn based fullhd monitors will more than suffice. For a 50+k htpc, i would look for an ips or s-ips based panel.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Cilus said:


> But Topgear, even for high quality HD playback, especially using generic Graphics filters to improve quality, can't be done by Onboard GPU. I have tested with Media Player HC and Radeon 4250 IGP and found out that issue. I think at least a basic Graphics card is recommended in HTPC config, something like GT 520 or HD6450.



great info - much appreciated 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok then so this?? -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IF we are adding a discrete gfx card why not get a little bit cheap mobo like Gigabyte GA- MA78LMT-S2P @ 2.6k and a HD6450 around ~2.6k - this will save up some money for a better monitor


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

TP 880GM ud2h has better audio codec?
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-MA78LMT-S2 (rev. 3.x)
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3)

so we can provide 1TB green for now with 6450 to add DELL Ultrasharp U2311H as mentioned by batman and cilus?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

I guess so because Display is a component which you are not gonna replace frequently but HDD cn be added anytime. Also for starter 1 TB is not at all small.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

what is the red cover on this RAM? is that a cooler?

*cgi.ebay.in/GSKILL-4GB-DDR3-1333MH...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item1c1d660e13


----------



## Skud (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Heatsink.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



prvprv said:


> what is the red cover on this RAM? is that a cooler?
> 
> GSKILL 4GB DDR3 1333MHZ RIPJAWS X (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) | eBay



No its not a cooler of any kind. Cooler means you can see fan(s) or water retention hole. Its heatsink which will reduce heat/extra heat generated in the ram while OC'ing.


----------



## prvprv (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

ok. got it. thanks skud & d6bmg

I heard that intel boards for i3, i5 normally dont have FSB support for greater than 1333mhz. Is it true? what are best VFM boards which support these kinda RAMs (1600MHz and higher)?


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

for 1600 Mhz get either P67 or Z68 mobo 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> TP 880GM ud2h has better audio codec?
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-MA78LMT-S2 (rev. 3.x)
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GM-UD2H (rev. 1.3)
> 
> so we can provide 1TB green for now with 6450 to add DELL Ultrasharp U2311H as mentioned by batman and cilus?



alright mate 

BTW, what's the price of WD 1TB green - if the prices are same we can go for Seagate 1TB 7200.12 drive for improved disk performance


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

check this out guys 

Asus 9 Series BD mobo prices 

*Asus M5A97 @ 5.7k*
Asus M5A97 PRO @ 6.8k
Asus M5A97 EVO @ 7.1k

Asus SABERTOTH 990FX @ 13k
*Asus M5A99X EVO @ 10k*

Suitable mobos for upcoming BullDozer configs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



topgear said:


> for 1600 Mhz get either P67 or Z68 mobo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TP WDC green 1TB will be 2.7k
green will be power saver, what say? and i dont think we need high disk performance for movies?



topgear said:


> check this out guys
> 
> Asus 9 Series BD mobo prices
> 
> ...



very nice. time to update configs with these wherever possible


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Topic title should be changed to September


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> TP WDC green 1TB will be 2.7k
> green will be power saver, what say? and i dont think we need high disk performance for movies?
> 
> very nice. time to update configs with these wherever possible



The power consumption difference is not that much 

WD 1TB Green Power Consumption :

Read/Write 5.30 Watts
Idle 3.30 Watts

Seagate 720..12 1TB Power Consumption :

Read/Write 9.4 Watts
Idle 5 Watts

so I think it's better to go with a performance HDD rather than a power saving slow one as it will be the only HDD on that HTPC - so read / write and access time should be good enough as it will be the OS install HDD as well


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

thanx for the info topgear


----------



## Cilus (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Even my votes go for the Seagate 7200.12 Hard disk drives when compared to the WD Green models. I've some news about the build quality issues with the current WD Green Models.


----------



## Skud (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Already got my 2tb RMAed. Guess this will be alright.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

ok TP.

check these everyone -

*Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 250|2700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|1500
*Monitor*
|Acer H163WA|3800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Headphones|100
|
*Total*
|16200
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1220|700
|
*Total*
|20900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1220|700
|
*Total*
|27400
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|30600

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|35000
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A97|5700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|41000
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6870 Hawk|11500
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB|13200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Classic Keyboard 200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|50200
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|15300
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
rest upto 100k seem fine. check front page. 
and poll is favouring upto 100k. 

TP you may update to september.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

JS, 25k setup does not need the 6770. 6670 will do fine. Increase the mobo quality.

Same for the 30k setup, other than that here a 6790 will do fine, and a 1TB HDD is a good idea.

What about A8s instead of Athlons in the 25k setup?

What do you think of a thread rename to September?

name PC Buying Guide 2011- September. *Saw that Jsingh wants the name changed*.

Another option is to make it quarterly from October onwards based on financial year (Q3 2011).

name PC Buying Guide 2011- Q3.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



Extreme Gamer said:


> JS, 25k setup does not need the 6770. 6670 will do fine. Increase the mobo quality.
> 
> Same for the 30k setup, other than that here a 6790 will do fine, and a 1TB HDD is a good idea.



I seconded this.


> Another option is to make it quarterly from October onwards based on financial year (Q3 2011).
> 
> name PC Buying Guide 2011- Q3.



Best idea as we actually don't need new guide every month as new range of components are released quarterly basis. So, in a quarter of a year prices tend to remain the same.


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

Hi guys,

my friend needs a powerful rig.  He is not much into gaming.  but he just wants to own one.  This is the config he gave me and asked me to check if everything is good.

Processor: AMD Phenom X4 955 BE
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
RAM: Corsair 1600 MHz Dual Channel (2 x 2) 4 GB 
Power Supply : Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts
Graphics Card: MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC
CPu Cooler: Cooler master Hyper 212 Plus

Kindly suggest any changes which could be worth and advise if anything is wrong in this config.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

For 40k and 50k rigs, the gpu's should *560 non-ti* (upgradeable to 6870 hawk) and *msi 560-ti hawk* respectively.

560-ti hawk had got one of the best card award in tomshardware mixed review of midranged cards and its still not recommended in the buying guide for some odd and inexplicable reason.
*Both are 10.2k and 14k respectively*. Just my opinion. 560 non ti is a much better performer than 6850 and also gives 6870 intense competition. Its current pricing is a steal imo.

Btw price of *MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC* has increased to *16.1k* in smc.

What about *MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone II 1GD5 *guys? Its currently priced at *7.6k* which is a sweetspot imo. Currently amd has no card to compete at this price and maybe can be recommended over a 6770 with only 1k increment. Street prices should be a bit lower.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ MSi HD6770 is available @ only 6.2k - great VFM and a HD6790 can be found for around ~7.8k which is bettr than a GTX 550 Ti  

But there's no denying that a GTX 560 Ti Hawk is a great card.

Thread title updated and can anyone add a single Sapphire HD6870 @ 10.8k in any of the configs - a stock HD6870 is enough to beat even a twin Frozr version of GTX 560 non Ti and HD6870 consumes less power than a GTX 560 non Ti - so a single Sapphire HD6870 with custom cooler would be a great addition


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys what u all think of EG's post about 6770 and 6790.

And nice to name it q3.

About 40k its already touching 41 and please suggest ways to add sapphire 6870 @ 10.8k(where?)/msi 6870 hawk @ 11.8k.

About 550ti, 6790 beats the hell out of it.

And about 560ti hawk, check hardocp's  550ti sli review.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ Jaz, everyone doesn't go for multi gpu setup, those who can not handle sli/cfx should go for single gpu solution like GTX 560 Ti/HD 6950 more than 2x GTX 550 Ti or HD 6790 CFX.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 13, 2011)

guys whats ur take on zebronics bijli2 and circle black hawk? are they worth considering?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2011)

Err..nilgtx560 thats the name of review not suggestion. 

Aby bijli is good budget cabby.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> About 550ti, 6790 beats the hell out of it.



If that's the case then a gtx 460 768mb can beat the hell out of a 6790 at same price point.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> And about 560ti hawk, check hardocp's  550ti sli review.



Actually hardocp's reviews has hardly any shader heavy titles apart from metro. They give emphasis on dirt 3(performs similarly across all cards as its greatly optimised to run on both amd and nvidia cards), dragon age II (A BUGGY GAME) and F1 (which favours amd *which is not a bad thing though*).

You can't really rule out the 560-ti hawk based on the above factors.

So other reviews should be considered and not only hardocp. 

Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked : Picking The Right Graphics Card

I see a complete contradiction here compared to hardocp. 

560-ti hawk should deserve a place in the buying guide considering the performance, current pricing and thermal levels.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually 460 768mb is old card, no fresh samples. EG told me to put 6790 instead.

Hard tested latest dx11 games. Nvidia driver probs with da2 finished with 280.xx.
About toms in dx11 games 6950 is ahead. And who plays old mafia2 now. We need to move towards future and see how cards perform in latest titles too.

And check toms best gpus for money august 2011 etc.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah in dx 11 amd performance is better compared to nvidia which is much more future proof I think.

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/4716/tessperformancehit.jpg


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2011)

JAs, even my suggestion for the 25K config is to go for HD 6670 or 6750 at max and provide a better motherboard. Because people going for this budget needs future upgrades more than a high end config and the mobo should be capable enough to handle those. So better suggest some mobo with at least 785/880/870 based chipset.
Right now the price of standrad GTX 560 Non Ti from Zotac and Sapphire HD 6870 are almost same, around 10.8K level. Now HD 6870 performs sloghtly better and consumes a lot less power than GTX 560. So I think we can live with HD 6870. But I guess we can keep 560 as option if anybody just want Nvidia card irrespective of anything. (n Beleive me, there are lots of people out there) Jas, I suggest you to check Lynx-India Graphics card prices as they have a huge variety of brands with updated prices.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Actually 460 768mb is old card, no fresh samples. EG told me to put 6790 instead.
> 
> Hard tested latest dx11 games. Nvidia driver probs with da2 finished with 280.xx.
> About toms in dx11 games 6950 is ahead. And who plays old mafia2 now. We need to move towards future and see how cards perform in latest titles too.
> ...



In dx11 titles like metro *(only 0.5fps more for 6950)* and Avp, its just 1-2fps max difference. There are other dx11 titles where nvidia edges out amd. So in metro and avp, the playable experience between 560-ti hawk and 6950 will be absolutely same.

This is no argument buddy but what i am trying to say is that 560-ti hawk offers very good vfm. We can also start a poll to determine whether it deserves a place in the buying guide or not.

The screenshot *nilgtx260* provided doesn't mean amd cards perform better than nvidia. Its the performance hit caused when tesselation and extreme object detailing is turned on.
Nvidia cards has lesser performance hit than amd cards respectively in crysis 2. This is what the screenshot actually mean. Nvidia cards perform better in crysis 2.

About the* "tomshardware best gpu's for august part"*, they are also right there but for stock cards. 6950 is much better than a stock 560-ti anyday. That's why its not in that list.

But hawk is a different 560-ti altogether.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Jas, I suggest you to check Lynx-India Graphics card prices as they have a huge variety of brands with updated prices.



Do they update their site regularly?  I can see price of some components remains same there for a prolonged period of time.



vickybat said:


> But hawk is a different 560-ti altogether.



Yes, it is no match for non-ti 560 version and even 560ti. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skud (Sep 13, 2011)

More than anything else, in respect of current Indian prices, 560Ti Hawk is a serious contender.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok cilus.

Batman about hawk, i mean what will i do if a card is cheaper and offers better performance that too at stock. Obviously i will put that.

And poll is not a solution. Most will vote in bias, thats for sure. We have reviews and we need to see those.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ok cilus.
> 
> Batman about hawk, i mean what will i do if a card is cheaper and offers better performance that too at stock. Obviously i will put that.



Didn't get you mate.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> And poll is not a solution. Most will vote in bias, thats for sure. We have reviews and we need to see those.



Well the reviews say that the hawk is a worthy card. Its tomshardware approved and solely because of its performance in its price point.

I don't think voting for 560-ti hawk is biased in any sense. 6950 might also get biased votes as well.

Talking about newer games, check hardocp's review on *deus ex human revolution.* 6950 performs equally as a  stock 560-ti. 

*www.hardocp.com/article/2011/09/12/deus_ex_human_revolution_gameplay_performance_review/5

Hawk will be even faster.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2011)

^i meant bias for both cards.


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



desai_amogh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> my friend needs a powerful rig.  He is not much into gaming.  but he just wants to own one.  This is the config he gave me and asked me to check if everything is good.
> 
> ...




Hi Guys,

Is this a wrong thread for this question ?? could you guide me to a right one ?? or can somebody answer my question??  my post is lost in the pile of 6-7 posts


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^i meant bias for both cards.



Check the new review link i've given. Deus ex is the newest kid in the block and has amazing graphics. Performs a bit better in nvidia cards on average.

A small quote from that review:



> _At 1920x1200, the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti outperformed not only the AMD Radeon HD 6870, but challenged even the Radeon HD 6950. The GeForce GTX 560 Ti performed on the same level as the Radeon HD 6950, and about 7% faster than the Radeon HD 6870.
> 
> Both the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti and the AMD Radeon HD 6870 were playable at 1920x1200 with FXAA High, 16X AF, and maximum in-game settings selected. Both video cards maintained an average framerate higher than 50, and neither video card dipped below 30 FPS during testing._



Remember mate that this is only a stock 560-ti. Hawk will perform close to a gtx 570 here.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2011)

Vicky, I'm sure that GTX 560 Ti Hawk is on the par with the 1 GB HD 6950 and offers almost same performance at the same price point...*but the price point is in Europe and US market*. In Indian Market, currenly in some places like Mumbai, Kolkata etc the Sapphire 2 GB version of HD 6950 is available around 14K in local market. A member posted the pricelist of the costToCost.in *pricelist* where the 2GB Saphhire HD 6950 is retailing @ 13.8K, chepaer than Hawk GTX 560 Ti, making it very difficult to suggest 560 Ti at the same price point. Other thing is 2GB graphics memory is a bit futureproof for upcoming shader heavy games, you will agree with me I guess in that point.

That's why I guess Jas is going for the HD 6950. I still think we can have GTX 560 Ti Hawk is a worthy mention and can be put as an alternate suggestion. A little price cut from Nvidia...thats all we need now.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ Not at all. At fullhd, 6950 2gb and 560-ti hawk's performance is absolutely similar. In that costtocost pricelist, zotac 560-ti is even cheaper.
Maybe they can arrange a hawk at a lower price.

Talking about 2gb vram, its hardly a make or break deal at fullhd. Its required at 2560x1600 res or higher. Since amd gives eyefinity support in a single card config, 2gb vram becomes a necessity here. Yes when xfired, 2gb becomes a necessity and does beat a 560-ti in sli in current games.

 With the advent of amd GCN and nvidia KEPLER, people will eventually forget 560-ti and 6950. So no need to look that ahead into the future. Presently, 1gb vram is sufficient for fullhd resolution atleast.

Tess heavy games will also favour nvidia's current architecture and i guess that is evident in deus ex which uses tesselation as well. That's why even a stock 560-ti was able to edge past a 6950 at fullhd.

Check the following quote:



> _Deus Ex: Human Revolution is built upon a modified Crystal engine from Square Enix subsidiary Crystal Dynamics. The engine itself was initially designed for the Tomb Raider franchise in 2006, but has been updated, and heavily modified for Deus Ex: Human Revolution. DirectX 11 support has been added, featuring tessellation, SSAO, and post-processing features by way of DX11's DirectCompute technology. AMD was extensively involved with Nixxes during the development of Deus Ex: Human Revolution.
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution uses a Phong tessellation "to turn triangle patches into curves based on the position and normals of each vertex defining a patch." (For more information on Phong tessellation, see this PDF whitepaper.) This technique allegedly improves on standard tessellation mechanisms by more realistically mimicking organic human shapes. Tessellation magnitude in Deus Ex: Human Revolution varies with the object's distance from the camera, so meshes further away from the camera will be shown with less detail, which wouldn't be visible anyway. _


----------



## Tenida (Sep 13, 2011)

We buy Graphics card to play games not only for benchmark.Many user stress their card so much that the card losses juice so early than expectation.So stop doing that and use the card only for gaming.
As for the MSI GTX560Ti Hawk, i think we can consult this*(GTX560Ti Hawk)* card as well as* HD6950*.Let user decide whether he will opt for Nvidia or AMD.Both card almost same performer but Nvidia is better in extreme tessellation.Even my Card i.e. MSI GTX560Ti TF II/OC performs so close to Powercoler HD6950 2GB DDR5.So you can guess what GTX560Ti Hawk can do.
*i.imgur.com/rz2TO.jpg


----------



## keur (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi I am a regular reader of digit(3-4yrs).
I am Buying  a pc under Rs.25000 without monitor....
my Suggested Configuration:-
Graphics card :- ATI Radeon HD 5570.
motherboard:- intel DH61Sa.
Ram:-4GB DDR3.
hard disk :-500 gb seagate.
processor :-core i5.
Please suggest me a power supply.And as i am not buying a screen as i am tight on my budget.I am Using CRT monitor so,is there any compatibility issue.OR Do i hve to buy new Screen for it ....?
if any changes in my configuration please suggest it...Thanxx in advance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 13, 2011)

People currently having 6950 will not change to 7 series immediately.

Agree with cilus.

And about tessallation, well, metro, avp, dragon age 2 etc also use it with 6950 ahead.
69 series have better normal tess performance with aa.
Extreme tess makes card give low fps.

another -
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_560gtx_hawk/

ok so these?

*Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 250|2700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|1500
*Monitor*
|Acer H163WA|3800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Headphones|100
|
*Total*
|16200
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1220|700
|
*Total*
|20900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6670-MD1GD5|5300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1220|700
|
*Total*
|26200
*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6200
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6790|7800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|30600
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A97|5700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|35000
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A97|5700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|41000
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6870 Hawk|11500
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 2GB|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Classic Keyboard 200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|51000
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16100
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think this can clear out
all are dx11 games


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

source guru3d.com & tbreak.com


----------



## Tenida (Sep 13, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> I think this can clear out
> all are dx11 games


*
Its GTX560 without Ti.*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah dunno why


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Dragon age II isn't a shader heavy title. Don't conclude based on one fact. Tesselation is poorly used in dragon age 2.



> _DA2 uses an updated version of BioWare\'s Eclipse engine, known as Lycium. Dragon Age 2 has a different visual style than Origins, owing not only to the updated engine, but also to the art direction and assets used in the game\'s construction. DA2 is more stylized in appearance, but not entirely unrealistic in presentation. Lycium also has a new lighting engine from what appeared in Origins. The new engine features a global illumination renderer, which creates higher-resolution lightmaps for static meshes (such as building and landscape objects). The new lighting model allows hundreds of dynamic lights for spell effects in DirectX 11, as opposed to two or three in DirectX 9.
> 
> *Tessellation has also been added to the engine for Dragon Age 2. In this game, tessellation is used to smooth the silhouettes of terrain.* Displacement mapping has been added to the engine in order to increase the detail of some surfaces. Screen space ambient occlusion makes an appearance here, adding shadows to all objects in the scene, increasing contrast and depth. BioWare has utilized diffusion depth of field in order to realistically blur objects that are very close to the camera as well as distant objects._



So tessellation is only used in the silhouettes of terrain. That means only the background outline which doesn't appear that much distinctively. Hence its low in tessellation as compared to others.



Read the deusX review i gave properly. Its the best tessellation title released yet and surely looks better than avp and metro as well. Being an AMD optimized game, it responds well to nvidia architecture due to more emphasis on the polymorph engines that compute tessellation.

Though metro is a bit shader intensive, deus X has better tessellation and thus has more realistic rendered objects.

And you are absolutely wrong about that fact that tessellation gives low fps. Properly optimized game will give much better fps and will assist rendering as well. The next metro game dubbed *"metro last light"* will be more optimized, will look better than metro 2033 and will provide more fps as well.

That's because the developer will now fully utilize and optimize the engine as well as the code for tessellating objects.

*@ everybody*

The bottom line of this discussion brings down to one statement *"should we add the msi gtx 560-ti hawk as an option in the pc buying guide"?*

*Yes or no?*

If *yes* is the answer and its still not updated in this guide, then updation power of this thread should be given to* someone else* cause the *op* simply isn't listening to suggestions made by other members and monopolizing the thread which is very very bad imo. In the end, there will be a unanimous decision for a member who can update in an unbiased manner.

If *no*, then i won't post any further comments on this matter.

I think most members here will agree with me to include 560-ti hawk as an option *cilus,topgear ,tenida,skud etc...*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ me 2 wanna see MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC or MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk or Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct CU II Top as an optional gpu.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 13, 2011)

Me too agree with the inclusion of 560TI Hawk...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 13, 2011)

+1 for inclusion of* MSI GTX560Ti Hawk.*


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The bottom line of this discussion brings down to one statement *"should we add the msi gtx 560-ti hawk as an option in the pc buying guide"?*
> 
> *Yes or no?*
> 
> ...



Obviously the answer is yes.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2011)

before jumping into any conclusion I would like to point out something :

GTX 560 Ti HAWK has strong Tessellation performance
*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/video_cards/N560GTX-Ti-Hawk/Unigine_Heaven.jpg
from this review

now coming to 3DMark 11 benchmarks 

MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK 3DMark 11 P4853 @ stock and P5108 when OCed with ~213W power consumption and 65C load temp @ stock speed and priced @ 14k at lynx-india

All benches based on guru3d 

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II OC 2 GB 3DMark 11 P4977 @ stock and P5758 when OCed with ~155W power consumption and 60C load temp and priced @ 14.8k at lynx-india

So which one is better and more future proof - share your views.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> Read the deusX review i gave properly. Its the best tessellation title released yet and surely *looks better than avp and metro as well. *Being an AMD optimized game, it responds well to nvidia architecture due to more emphasis on the polymorph engines that compute tessellation.



have you seen that or played that game. then please post some screen shots of both metro 2033, avp, dragon age 2 in comparison to deus x. and do remember to keep the settings high so that we can see the clear picture. 
otherwise i cant believe you. 

about responding to nvidia etc amd might have to optimize drivers still. 



vickybat said:


> Though metro is a bit shader intensive, deus X has better tessellation and thus has more realistic rendered objects.



oh i see what a tessellation heavy game is deus X -
Screenshots | [H]ard|OCP
1 fps difference in that scene 

even dirt 3 uses tessellation with 6950 ahead -


> In DirectX® 11 mode the HW tessellator is used to generate hundreds of triangles dependent on how close to the water the camera is. The Domain Shader samples the height field texture to displace the tessellated mesh accordingly, the result, a gorgeous physically accurate water surface.


DiRT 3- Rally racing is back | Game Blog

see how taxing metro is with tessellation-
Metro 2033 Performance review - AnandTech Forums

*simply put prove your point by images so that we see which looks better. and uses tessellation to greater extent efficiently*



vickybat said:


> And you are *absolutely wrong about that fact that tessellation gives low fps. *Properly optimized game will give much better fps and will assist rendering as well. The next metro game dubbed *"metro last light"* will be more optimized, will look better than metro 2033 and will provide more fps as well.
> 
> That's because the developer will now fully utilize and optimize the engine as well as the code for tessellating objects.



if at all you read my post. i meant extreme tessellation. 

*taking case of unigine* -
MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Review » Page 10 - Testing: Unigine 2.1 - Overclockers Club


----------



## vickybat (Sep 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh i see what a tessellation heavy game is deus X -
> Screenshots | [H]ard|OCP
> 1 fps difference in that scene



So if the difference would have been 10-15fps atleast , you would have been convinced its tess heavy right? 

This is what optimization is all about. Read below carefully:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution uses a Phong tessellation "to turn triangle patches into curves based on the position and normals of each vertex defining a patch." (For more information on Phong tessellation, see this PDF whitepaper.) This technique allegedly improves on standard tessellation mechanisms by more realistically mimicking organic human shapes. Tessellation magnitude in Deus Ex: Human Revolution varies with the object's distance from the camera, so meshes further away from the camera will be shown with less detail, which wouldn't be visible anyway.*



That's why the good performance and besides its based on crystal engine (tombraider) which isn't that much of a tasking engine.

And why should i provide you comparisons? You have a powerful accelerator than me. Buy the titles are see them for yourself side by side.
If possible, post them here as well.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> even dirt 3 uses tessellation with 6950 ahead -
> 
> DiRT 3- Rally racing is back | Game Blog



Dirt 3 has tessellation applicable to water and not any other object model. You don't encounter water in dirt 3 that often. So how did it become tess heavy? Actually, it doesn't have to be tess heavy. Water in crysis 2 is also tessellated and it looks better than the water in dirt 3.

Read and comprehend carefully before posting.



Spoiler






topgear said:


> before jumping into any conclusion I would like to point out something :
> 
> GTX 560 Ti HAWK has strong Tessellation performance
> *benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/video_cards/N560GTX-Ti-Hawk/Unigine_Heaven.jpg
> ...





Nice one *topgear*.

Actually buddy we should consider real world gaming performance instead of benches to decide performance. Tomshardware recently wrote that they did away with unigine heaven and other benchmarks to measure tessellation because they were early benchmarks and did not give a clear picture. They instead test on real world titles.

So now , they test tessellation with actual titles employing the technique like hawx 2 etc.

Coming to your picture, i think both the cards are worth recommending. Msi 6950 series are one of the best (better than sapphire anyday), runs cool and safely overclockable as well.
So i think both of them can be given as an option at different pricepoints as they can be pushed a bit further owing to their good cooler.

This is my opinion.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> So if the difference would have been 10-15fps atleast , you would have been convinced its tess heavy right?
> 
> This is what optimization is all about. Read below carefully:
> 
> ...



lol, if it uses some tessellation to good extent fps should drop. after all card has to work more. 



vickybat said:


> And why should i provide you comparisons? You have a powerful and accelerator than me. Buy the titles are see them for yourself side by side.
> If possible, post them here as well.



rofl, you haven't even seen those games running at highest settings and you are commenting which one looks better and which one doesnt. 



vickybat said:


> Actually buddy we should consider real world gaming performance instead of benches to decide performance. Tomshardware recently wrote that they did away with unigine heaven and other benchmarks to measure tessellation because they were early benchmarks and did not give a clear picture. They instead test on real world titles.
> 
> So now , they test tessellation with actual titles employing the technique like hawx 2 etc.



hawx 2 is one nvidia biased game. 
AMD Says The H.A.W.X. 2 PC Game Benchmark Is Not Valid : All About The Games
amd complained about use of so called tessellation in that. 


*coming to unigine -*
MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Review » Page 10 - Testing: Unigine 2.1 - Overclockers Club

xfx 6950 stock - 41
560 ti hawk - 43

xfx 6950 - 906mhz - 47
560 ti hawk - 1100mhz - 45

@tenida -
this is mafia 2 comparison in toms -
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/2417/07mafiaenthusiast.png
Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked : Picking The Right Graphics Card
a hawk beating a stock 6950 1gb by 0.2 fps!

*so bottomline -*
i will give hawk with sapphire 6950 2gb in 50k rig. but r6950 pe is superior and i will put it alone.
ok?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

Guys, I think we should have Workstion rigs in our Buying guide as well-

Here is a Sub 60k rig-



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|ATI FireGL V5600|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|62500

Can we suggest different KB and Mouse? Also will a LED monitor be better?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 14, 2011)

When the fight has started earlier, I was expecting some more violence and was worried about it. But it never took that path and every forum members taking part in the discussion have provided some valuable information to lighten their point.....Thanks to all of you guys.
Jas and Vicky, I think this is a PC buying segment, not to prove which is card is superior or not, we all have basic knowledge about the performance. Now come to the HD 6950 Vs GTX 560 Ti, no one is telling that this is better than that. I've checked all the reviews, benchmarks posted here and found out that if there is some performance difference favoring any of these two cards, it is by very small margin which is not going to hurt the Gaming experience at all. Both of them are having some cons and pros.
Sapphire HD6950 2 GB is a really value for money card, very good performer, better AA performance and comes with 2 GB memory, making it a little future proof. At the same time the card seems to run hotter on the load, cannot handle much overclocking and may be a little less performance in extreme Tessellation. 
Similarly GTX 560 Ti Hawk....it is a wonderful card with great custom cooler, already factory overclocked, can be pushed much further due to its good cooling and runs cooler in load and say good Tessellation performance. But it does have higher power consumption, lower performance in AA and high resolution etc.
But look carefully ..........the performance difference is very very small in most of the cases, power consumption and Thermal levels are within check for both the cards. 
So mentioning both of them is I think the right thing to do. Lets the buyer decide which one he likes.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Months later, the 560Ti vs 6950 still rages on. Wish someone should release the next gen cards immediately.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> lol, if it uses some tessellation to good extent fps should drop. after all card has to work more.



Not always true.Code has to be optimized to assist TLP. If tessellation code and rendering code do not interfere then there won't be any significant drop in frames. Besides tessellation in case of both amd and nvidia are handles by dedicated execution units (polymorph engines in nvidia's case).

In deus x the crystal engine has been optimized amazingly to include tessellation without much of slowdown. Its seems you don't know much about tessellation?

Its has nothing to do with pixel shading but instead of creating an 3d object of geometrical figures consisting of vertices, it divides the object with non-overlapping geometrical figures (mostly triangles) just like a jigsaw puzzle.

This actually helps in rendering objects which look close to as in the real world as possible.  

Its has nothing to with hdr, shining of objects, textures etc. So if you can assist parallelism in the code and distingusih these factors properly in the game engine, the result becomes good and well optimized and won't end up in slowdowns.

Try to understand this fact. 





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> rofl, you haven't even seen those games running at highest settings and you are commenting which one looks better and which one doesnt.



You don't have to see it to know it. Sometimes reading helps a lot to acquire info. Besides cilus has a 6870cfx system which can play these games in the highest settings. He has all of them as well. Ask him to know more if you can't play these on your own.

My system can play these in high settings but not in highest and honestly from that list, i've only tried metro in dx10 mode and all settings to high and not very high.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hawx 2 is one nvidia biased game.
> AMD Says The H.A.W.X. 2 PC Game Benchmark Is Not Valid : All About The Games
> amd complained about use of so called tessellation in that.



Its obvious amd will complain. 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *coming to unigine -*
> MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Review » Page 10 - Testing: Unigine 2.1 - Overclockers Club
> 
> xfx 6950 stock - 41
> ...



Unigine is just a benchmark and was used by benchmarkers early on when there were no proper titles utilizing tessellation. After crysis 2 things are starting to flow and more and more games are utilizing this technique.

So now, its good to do away with the benchmarks and start testing on real world titles and actually most benchmarking sites have started to adopt the same.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *so bottomline -*
> i will give hawk with sapphire 6950 2gb in 50k rig. but r6950 pe is superior and i will put it alone.
> ok?



That's what everyone was trying to say from the every beginning, and you realized so soon !!!!

Everybody also knows 6950 TFIII is superior and there's no question about it. 
Actually, that question was never put up here cause nobody has doubts over its integrity.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok techfreak.

vickybat now stop making faces lol. I have lot else to study (12th) and not those jargon.

Now please post those links where deus is mentioned best looking game.
And also the visual liking will vary from person to person.

I will surely try after my card comes from RMA.


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2011)

One more query from my side, Can some confirm the availability of Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H ???

I came across a few thread where users complained about the availability of the same. Probably we can suggest Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 @ 4.8k.

Next one is Intel Motherboard Service centre doesn't accept entertain any mobo burning case & its clearly mentioned in the Manual that they don't accept burnt mobo under warranty. IMO better to start looking for something else & switch to Gigabyte/MSI or Asus [not applicable for WB buyers].

Intel still lacks of good Quality Components & getting it serviced is PITA.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 14, 2011)

Skud said:


> Months later, the 560Ti vs 6950 still rages on.


6950 all the way. 

But what is with the "voting" system. If you're going to put configs based on votes that is mostly done by fanboys, it defeats the purpose of having a PC guide.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

@Jaskanwar @others

Guys why do you keep ignoring whenever I post suggestion for a rig. Why hardly no one comments?

By the way I just dont think the 200k rigs are usefull. even the poll in this thread agrees with me.
And yes please stop fighting about the cards. 2 Gb 6950 is superior than any version of the 560 Ti


----------



## d3p (Sep 14, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Jaskanwar @others
> 
> Guys why do you keep ignoring whenever I post suggestion for a rig. Why hardly no one comments?
> 
> ...



I think Jassi is not yet done with all the config's [only 50k is made till date] & probably your workstation might be included based on others feedback. Nothing Personal, but got to wait for expert guidance or comments.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> 6950 all the way.
> 
> But what is with the "voting" system. If you're going to put configs based on votes that is mostly done by fanboys, it defeats the purpose of having a PC guide.




Frankly speaking, I would prefer a more powerful GPU rather than be bothered about temps, noise, OC and all any day as long as they are not 480/2900XT types of cards. But then, others' preference may vary, so it's better to include both at their price points. In any case, you can pretty blindly pick any 6950 (1gb/2gb/MSI/Sapphire etc.); for 560Ti, you have to be very sure about the model and the clocks.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 14, 2011)

guy look at this & now tell me still 2GB HD 6950 or 2GB GTX 560 Ti ?

*MSI Announces N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2 GB Graphics Card* | techPowerUp

and by the way look at this also, I think its probably 8.4GHz if I am not seeing wrong, plz make me sure  *www.techpowerup.com/img/11-09-13/67a.jpg


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

@nilgtx260: Check the comments too, some are hilarious.

And about that BD OC, AMD finally has something to cheer for, don't know why they are delaying the launch for eternities.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah I still doubt double extra vram will deliver extra performance or not.
Bulldozer OC is awesome in fact it will make intel concern.


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ yeah I still double extra vram will deliver extra performance or not.



Doubtful.



> Bulldozer OC is awesome in fact it will make intel concern.



As long as they are not showing in retail Intel can sleep in peace. In any case, they are already very very delayed. And Intel is almost ready with SNB-E with Ivy to follow. Looks like BD is becoming the "Duke Nukem Forever" of Hardware.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 14, 2011)

no its like AMD Bulldozer Forever


----------



## vwad (Sep 14, 2011)

Superb Efforts Yet Again Brothers. 

Good 50k and 70k ones especially.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

I think you should make the mouse pad optional in the 50k rig.
Also guys why not use AMD Sempron in the lowest download rig. All other configurations should be for office and other purpose. The download config can have lowest possible hardware. I donot think the downloader will be affected by it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 14, 2011)

Dont be so excited about the BD clocks. They are on two cores, 2 threads :shrug:

As for tessellation:

Hardware tessellation was added as a standard feature to DX11 so that the geometry could be calculated by the GPU. At the same performance cost, you get better model details. Closer objects get more detail and farther objects get lesser detail. This optimizes the geometry level of the image being processed. In software tessellation, the geometry was static for an object. Here it is dynamic.
The problem is that both vendors have different render paths, so some game works well for one vendor and another thing works well for the other vendor.

The game using DX11 most efficiently is actually Crysis 2. There is a bug which increases the tessellation factor to 2x of what Nvidia GPUs use (making unrealistic looking frames).
Yes there is an article on how it uses the most tessellated jersey barrier and water is tessellated unnecessarily, but those are tech limitations rather than developer laziness. CryEngine levels either have no water or are islands in an ocean. If tessellation is on, the whole ocean is tessellated. I have used the sandbox editor by a small amount and a friend of mine working on a mod confirms that it is an engine limitation.
The jersey barrier is not a part of level geometery. It is a static object placed in the level. Tessellation is applied on the whole object and not just the particular surface needing more detail.
To fix these two issues you would need to modify the engine, which I assure you, is no easy task my friends.

I wrote about this in the context of the reemerging 560 Ti vs 6950 debate.

560 Ti and 6950 1GB are equal cards. If you want Physx, folding@home and Nvidia 3D, go 560 Ti.
If you want eyefinity, BOINC, 3rd party 3D solutions, go 6950 1GB.

Both are viable alternatives to each other(thus, feasible in the respective. Do not cry "WAR!" over a <5fps difference unless its a <30fps thing. Is like a 6970 vs 570

Of course, 6950 2GB cannot be matched by the 560 Ti when you max it out(in newer games) and/or use Hi-res texture packs 



> I think you should make the mouse pad optional in the 50k rig.
> Also guys why not use AMD Sempron in the lowest download rig. All other configurations should be for office and other purpose. The download config can have lowest possible hardware. I donot think the downloader will be affected by it.



You want fair amounts of RAM(4-8GB will last a long time) and a fairly meaty CPU to handle big files+large number of connections, since you wont upgrade parts of this rig very often.

A downloader rig should also have a dedicated network card (not Killer NIC crap. I mean intel cards), and a good modem+router (separate or combined doesnt matter, but wifi 802.11n should be there). This also to help the CPU.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 14, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> yeah I still doubt double extra vram will deliver extra performance or not.



Nice find mate. Actually the 2gb framebuffer will give better performance in higher resolutions (multimonitor) and give more depth in 3d because the accelerator has to render twice the frames( actually copy of first frame but wit different orientation).

I think it can now fight with a 6950 2gb crossfire. There is a good chance of it spewing more frames in sli mode.

*@ Extreme Gamer*

Check out deus X. Tessellation is optimized nicely. 

I guess your 580 3gb sli will give some nice frames with tess on in that game.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2011)

Seeing the never ending ongoing battle between GTX 560 Ti vs. HD6950 my opinion is to keep GTX 560 Ti and HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II / HD 6950 2GB Twin Frozr III PE both and put an end to this never ending battle - I think we don't need to baby feed everything in each and every config. Just let the customers decide what they want to between GTX 560 Ti and HD6950 and let's concentrate on other important things


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> One more query from my side, Can some confirm the availability of Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H ???
> 
> I came across a few thread where users complained about the availability of the same. Probably we can suggest Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 @ 4.8k.
> 
> ...



amd -
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76

for intel -

MSI H67MA-E35
Asus P8H67-M-LX
Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1) Socket 1155




The Sorcerer said:


> 6950 all the way.
> 
> But what is with the "voting" system. If you're going to put configs based on votes that is mostly done by fanboys, it defeats the purpose of having a PC guide.



yeah no voting based on graphic cards etc. 
this is just on configs. 



thetechfreak said:


> @Jaskanwar @others
> 
> Guys why do you keep ignoring whenever I post suggestion for a rig. Why hardly no one comments?
> 
> ...



sorry buddy. just after 100k i will put your rigs 
the rig is nice but why a gaming bundle with it?



Skud said:


> Frankly speaking, I would prefer a more powerful GPU rather than be bothered about temps, noise, OC and all any day as long as they are not 480/2900XT types of cards. But then, others' preference may vary, so it's better to include both at their price points. In any case, you can pretty blindly pick any 6950 (1gb/2gb/MSI/Sapphire etc.); for 560Ti, you have to be very sure about the model and the clocks.



agreed.



nilgtx260 said:


> yeah I still doubt double extra vram will deliver extra performance or not.
> Bulldozer OC is awesome in fact it will make intel concern.



you saw that sapphire 6950 1gb and 2gb on par at full hd and even 1gb beats 2gb marginally in some games. 



thetechfreak said:


> I think you should make the mouse pad optional in the 50k rig.
> Also guys why not use AMD Sempron in the lowest download rig. All other configurations should be for office and other purpose. The download config can have lowest possible hardware. I donot think the downloader will be affected by it.



mouse pad is in budget. so why worry?
a dual core helps in multitasking a bit. its nice to stay futureproof. 



Extreme Gamer said:


> 560 Ti and 6950 1GB are equal cards.



to be specific 560 Ti hawk and 6950 1gb stock are equal cards. 



topgear said:


> Seeing the never ending ongoing battle between GTX 560 Ti vs. HD6950 my opinion is to keep GTX 560 Ti and HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II / HD 6950 2GB Twin Frozr III PE both and put an end to this never ending battle - I think we don't need to baby feed everything in each and every config. Just let the customers decide what they want to between GTX 560 Ti and HD6950 and let's concentrate on other important things



its done buddy. in 50k rig sapphire hd6950 2gb with 560 ti hawk and r6950 pe alone.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> As long as they are not showing in retail Intel can sleep in peace. In any case, they are already very very delayed. And Intel is almost ready with SNB-E with Ivy to follow. Looks like BD is becoming the "Duke Nukem Forever" of Hardware.



Problem is with AMD's marketing strategy. They have already delayed BD so much that, even if, they perform really well, Intel's next-gen chips might just overkill the.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 15, 2011)

umm yeah, jas, but equal means they perform similarly overall in games. if the 560 Ti stock performs 6fps weaker than the 6950 and the framerate is above 30 for the casual gamer and above 40 for the serious one, who cares?

I did advocate what you did, so end of discussion 

vickybat, man Phong isnt anything new. Valve has been using it since the release of the Source engine. All Deus Ex does, is bring it to the hardware level.

In fact, some friends tell me that the game hardly uses the GPU. They get loads of ~40% on average on a 580 , for the amount of resources it uses, the game looks very nice.
I am not interested in the game anyway


----------



## Cilus (Sep 15, 2011)

It may be the otherway around. This time AMD may be trying to launch something out of the box, something with unmatched performance, not the VFM products to sell it within the budget oriented customers only. That's why they forced on extreme perfection. 
And I am sure that these processors coming from AMD are not their top-end at all. They know about the Sandybridge-E and I guess have something to counter it.


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

Piledriver. God knows when.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

ok upto 100k -


Spoiler



*Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 250|2700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|1500
*Monitor*
|Acer H163WA|3800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Headphones|100
|
*Total*
|16200
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1220|700
|
*Total*
|20900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6670-MD1GD5|5300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1220|700
|
*Total*
|26200
*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6200
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6790|7800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|30600
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A97|5700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|35000
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A97|5700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|41000
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6870 Hawk|11500
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 2GB/MSI N560GTX Ti HAWK|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Classic Keyboard 200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|51000
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16100
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|61700
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6700
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|71900
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6700
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|84400
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3800
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6870 Hawk * 2 (Crossfire)|23600
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|101900
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 100k (3D Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX560 2GB * 2 SLI|24000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|103800
*Optional upgrades for 110k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000


----------



## vwad (Sep 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok upto 100k -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Typo in Optional upgrades for 25k -


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

suggest some ways to reduce from 3d config.



vwad said:


> Typo in Optional upgrades for 25k -



thats real price of 6770


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2011)

@ jas - but there's no GTX 560 Ti HAWK listed in 50k rig on previous page page or on the front page - there's only HD6950 2GB and HD6950 2GB TF3 PE


----------



## vwad (Sep 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> suggest some ways to reduce from 3d config.
> 
> 
> 
> thats real price of 6770



No I meant You have written Motherboard instead of GPU. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

@ Jaskanwar Singh: Consider about changing the graphics cards in 100K rig.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2011)

^^What graphics card you want on 100K rig?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 16, 2011)

For 100k setups, dont do 6870 CF/560 Ti SLI. You want the extra RAM a 570/580//6950 2GB/6970 will provide.

Scaling issues will bring their performance down too.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ We don't want any extra Vram as upto 1080P resolution 1 GB Graphics memory is sufficient and a HD 6870 performs almost 10% faster than GTX 580. It has been improved to a much higher degree after the release of 11.6 Driver.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 16, 2011)

Serious Sam 3 recommended settings are GTX 480/580.
Crysis 2 EASILY chews up over 1.5GB VRAM along with metro 2033 coming to 1200-1300MB.*at 1680x1050, without any driver tweaks*
Even the old COD6 eats 1100MB many times. I think COD7 uses more RAM(not sure).

if you are spending 1L on a PC, I bet you want to play pretty much everything maxed out for some time to come.

3D Vision means increased VRAM use too.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is my experience with HD 6870 1GB Crossfire:-

In Metro 2033, everything set to highest details, with PhysX enabled at highest, I get around 40 to 45 FPS average. Even a single GTX 580 cannot cross 40FPS. A game can use more than 1 GB memory but that does not mean it has to or it leads to some performance benefit.
That is the reason that HD 6950 2 GB and 1GB model perform exactly same in 1080P resolution, sometimes 1GB version is beating the 2GB marginally.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 16, 2011)

Cilus, you have 6870s.

For the 6950:

The minimum FPS gets impacted by VRAM, not the maximum FPS. in the 6950, a 3FPS increase was seen. at a sub-30 min framerate, every extra frame counts.

HARDOCP - Apples-to-Apples 1920x1200 - AMD Radeon HD 6950 1GB Performance Review


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ jas - but there's no GTX 560 Ti HAWK listed in 50k rig on previous page page or on the front page - there's only HD6950 2GB and HD6950 2GB TF3 PE



TP this page consists of latest configs. i will update front after you all approve them.  



vwad said:


> No I meant You have written Motherboard instead of GPU. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif



i think i should be embarrassed and not you 



d6bmg said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singh: Consider about changing the graphics cards in 100K rig.



6870 cfx is powerful and very vfm. 
but what you suggest?



Extreme Gamer said:


> Cilus, you have 6870s.
> 
> For the 6950:
> 
> ...



that was for only metro in that link


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 16, 2011)

correct. but cilus referred to metro


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2011)

In the review you've given it is clearly stated that there is no such performance difference between the 2GB and 1 GB versions of HD 6950. However, that is not our topic of Discussion here.
Just tell me is a pair of HD6870 in CF will perform better that GTX 580, GTX 570, HD 6970 2 GB or HD 6950 2 GB or not in 1080P resolution? Although the answer is known to everyone, it will which is proven by every review site.

Now here we are dealing with upto 1080P resolution, not more than that and I think two HD 6870 @ 22K will be unmatched by performance as well as the value for money.

If we are going beyond that then obviously we need card with more frame buffer like the 580 3GB or HD 6970/HD 6950 2 Gb version or their multi-gpu setup.

JAs its it possible to drop the SSD and add two HD 6950 2 GB in Crossfire. The price will be 28K if you consider the Sapphire 2GB version.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, but do not forget that every frame counts in the minimum framerate. If there are scaling issues in different games(red faction armageddon,gta 4, shift 2 unleashed come to mind) then performance drops to sub-580 levels.

Multi-gpu 68xx is not very future proof, with triple-A titles with high memory requirements launching soon. 6950 2GB/GTX 570 on the other hand, are.

Multi-GPU should not be the basis of a setup design. You cannot predict how a future game will scale in a multi-gpu scenario. If it eats your CPU and only modestly loads you GPUs, then poor scaling is very likely to happen, unless scheduling has been optimized for SLI/CF. Given the heavy slew of console ports and the continuing trend, it is unlikely to happen.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 17, 2011)

I agreed with you about the Vram size because with highly shader heavy games, the 2GB memory of HD 6950 will come handy. But regarding Multi-GPU scaling, We have to go by treand. We can't predict what'll happen with the future titles but the thrend clearly shows that 90% of the games now a days are optimized for Multi-Gpus Scaling and dual GPU solution is the perfect balance between Raw performance and Value for money.
We'll try to incorporate theMulti-GPU setup of HSD 6950 2GB in 100K or higher configs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, if 70% scaling is considered optimized, then maybe you are right.

Remember that many games that give such scaling CF/SLI are not even supported by the developers for such configs.

7 out of 10 AAA titles can hardly be considered the trend can they? You have to account for the many indie titles released every month or so. Hardly any are supported in SLI/CF.

John Carmack has already stated that RAGE will not have any PC bonuses. It will be a console port heavily optimized for the PC(because the console assets are being used). The only advantage the game has in PCs is higher resolution textures(8192x8192 vs 4096x4096) and the possibilty of a Hi-res pack post release(32768x32768 if I am right).


----------



## Cilus (Sep 17, 2011)

If 7 games out of 10 in today are optimized for Multi-GPU support then that is a very good indication for the trend and we can expect more than 80% games will have optimized performance for Multi-GPU setup. And if you check the mainstream games like Metro 2033, BFBC2 or DIRT, you'll find that CF scaling is almost 2X.
That this is not my opinion only, if you check the best Gfx card for Money section in Tomshardware for the last couple of months you'll find that they recommend highly a CF/SLI setting @ their $320 and upwards.



> John Carmack has already stated that RAGE will not have any PC bonuses. It will be a console port heavily optimized for the PC(because the console assets are being used). The only advantage the game has in PCs is higher resolution textures(8192x8192 vs 4096x4096) and the possibilty of a Hi-res pack post release(32768x32768 if I am right).



I simply didn't understand what are you trying to say. A game, dedicated to Console and not optimized to use powerful PC hardware..is that it you are trying to convey?


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)

Console port=No need for dual-GPU setup. In any case, dual-GPU support will come through game profiles from both AMD/nVIDIA. So no problem I think.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 17, 2011)

Cilus i said 7/10 *AAA titles* 



Spoiler



Which means only the big-release, full-fanfare, highly advertised titles



I didnt say that RAGE is a bad console port. I meant that the game, focused on consoles has low PC requirements, and is CPU+HDD+SysRAM (not VRAM) intensive, which means that they are focused on the money, and not the looks (gameplay supposedly is solid).

Skud, while Nvidia and AMD do release profiles, you only see good scaling (over 85%) in the titles that are not CPU intensive. Many games have downright broken profiles (Red Faction Armageddon, GTA4, Crysis 2 at launch, Darksiders at launch), that give negative scaling and/or other problems.
Most games for which profiles are released are AAA titles. Only a few indie and startup launches get SLI/CF profiles. Custom profiles are a hit and miss in most cases.
If there is a bug, it takes Green/Red at least a month to fix it, and that is usually 2 months after the bug is reported that they begin working on it.
The developers and publishers offer zero support (EA refused to pass a problem to Crytek because I was using SLI, which was unrelated to my issue and _they said I was cross firing my cards in SLI _ OMFG [Notice the space between cross and firing]; THQ passed the scaling issue with red faction to Volition, but later responded that the game did not support multi-GPU use  )

So, I repeat, that multi-GPU should not be the basis for a setup, but an added bonus. Hell, i wouldnt even recommend 590/6990 because essentially they are SLI/CF respectively on a single PCB and face the same problems, with quad GPU facing additional issues.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 6870 cfx is powerful and very vfm.
> but what you suggest?



One GTX570 or GTX580 will do the job. In 100K rig, one graphics card will suffice the need of most of the people. But if you want, you could mention GTX560 X2 or HD6870 X2. 

Other reasons: Already explained nicely by the posters above me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> One GTX570 or GTX580 will do the job. In 100K rig, one graphics card will suffice the need of most of the people. But if you want, you could mention GTX560 X2 or HD6870 X2.
> 
> Other reasons: Already explained nicely by the posters above me.




dont worry. 6870 crossfire is much powerful than 580 and 6970.

check some reviews.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 18, 2011)

Off the Topic: Guys, I've posted the Article about Threading in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...-about-threading-single-thread-bulldozer.html. Please have a look at it and share your opinions. I tried to explain everything about threading, from a single threaded processor to Bulldozer advantage in simple language to make it understandable by everybody.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ That post looks very good to me.


----------



## vwad (Sep 19, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Off the Topic: Guys, I've posted the Article about Threading in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...-about-threading-single-thread-bulldozer.html. Please have a look at it and share yiour opinions. I tried to explain everything about threading, from a single threaded processor to Bulldozer advantage in simple language to make it understandable by everybody.



Comprehensive and Precise


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 20, 2011)

how about it Intel Slip Up Discloses Core i7-2700K | techPowerUp ???


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ saw this before link 
and it was expected but the best part of this is it will reduce the price of 2600k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2011)

guys choose -
Asus M5A88-M or Asus M5A97

i updated the 30k and 35k with am3+ -


*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A88-M|5500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|30500
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A88-M|5500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6790|7800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|36000
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9300
what say?

and is price of Logitech MK100 correct? is MK200 @ 0.7k?

shall we do something similar with 25k or not ? -

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6670-MD1GD5|5300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HV 20"|5100
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1220|700
|
*Total*
|26200
*Optional upgrades for 25k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6200
*@thetechfreak *
post your configs?

*@cilus*
i will see that now.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2011)

For a single GPU config - going with a ASUS M5A88-M makes more sense IMO 

Logitech MK200 is 0.7k and Instead of using Microtek 600VA we should suggest Numeric 600VA for 0.3k more.

For the 25k rig how about Asus M5A78L-M LX @ 2.6k


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 22, 2011)

Numeric 600VA is more VFM than Microtek


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2011)

Topgear, Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 supports upto 125W processor, it can support Phenom II X6 1100T whereas The Asus M5A78L-M LX supports up to 95W CPU. So using a high end CPU in future or overclocking will be problematic here.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> Numeric 600VA is more VFM than Microtek



But one should avoid both of them, and go for APC.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know if these will be available in India (atm they are not afaik) but if they are, at proper price point, I guess, they would make a killer:-

MSI Global â€“ Graphics Card - R6950 Twin Frozr III 1GD5 Power Edition

MSI Global â€“ Graphics Card - R6950 Twin Frozr III 1GD5 Power Edition/OC


You can read the review of the OCed model here:-

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III 1GD5 Power Edition/OC - Bjorn3D.com


When I first checked the link, I thought there was some mistake regarding the amount of VRAM. But then the length of the card:-

*www.bjorn3d.com/Material/revimages/video/MSI_HD6950_Twin_FrozerIII/pic13.jpg


So MSI continues the tradition of using the shorter 6870-sized PCB for the 6950 1gb. Finally MSI website confirms there really exists 1gb version of 6950, that too TFIII!!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ Thanks a lot for the info - they are trying to make TFIII available to every HD6950 buyer 



Cilus said:


> Topgear, Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 supports upto 125W processor, it can support Phenom II X6 1100T whereas The Asus M5A78L-M LX supports up to 95W CPU. So using a high end CPU in future or overclocking will be problematic here.



Ok - then Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 should stay 

but why they have written ( in the Since BIOS Version Column ) NA for every 125W Hexa core cpus ;confused; - the only 125W cpu supported by F10 bios is Phenom II X4 965



d6bmg said:


> But one should avoid both of them, and go for APC.



But for that the budget should be increased by 600 bucks


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot for the info - they are trying to make TFIII available to every HD6950 buyer




Should have done it much earlier.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 23, 2011)

Check new Z68 chipset based motherboard from Asus
Asus P8Z68-V LE Z68 Motherboard


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Check new Z68 chipset based motherboard from Asus
> Asus P8Z68-V LE Z68 Motherboard



Nice but the price tag is quite high.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> So MSI continues the tradition of using the shorter 6870-sized PCB for the 6950 1gb. Finally MSI website confirms there really exists 1gb version of 6950, that too TFIII!!!



this implies end of era for other 13-14k cards.

but why didnt it launch 2 months back


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

Why not 7 months back?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Check new Z68 chipset based motherboard from Asus
> Asus P8Z68-V LE Z68 Motherboard



tenida its pricey. doesnt support x8 x8 cfx or sli. msi gd55 a better buy.



topgear said:


> For a single GPU config - going with a ASUS M5A88-M makes more sense IMO
> 
> Logitech MK200 is 0.7k and Instead of using Microtek 600VA we should suggest Numeric 600VA for 0.3k more.
> 
> For the 25k rig how about Asus M5A78L-M LX @ 2.6k



ok TP. and thanks for ups and keyboard suggestion.
but your doubt about the gigabyte board seems a great problem. what to do?



Skud said:


> Why not 7 months back?



err skud even 6950 TFIII 2GB wasn't launched then AFAIK.


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

I know. Heck, MSI, Asus and PowerColor all were without any 6950 1gb at that time. Anyway, good news for me.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 24, 2011)

may I know why is it good news for you ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ simple- he will CF his current HD6950 1GB with a HD6950 1GB TFIII 

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - mobos based on 760G+SB710 can support 125W TDP PII Hexa and quad core cpus but it all depends on the manufacturer.

For instance :

Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2  has no supporting bios version for 125W Hexa core PII cpus and that's why they have written NA beside every Hexa core PII 125W cpus.

MSI 760GM-E51 and Biostar A780L3 Ver. 6.x supports AMD PII Hxa core 125W cpus with bios update.

Now coming to the Asus M5A78L-M LX which though does not supports AMD PII Hxa core 125W cpus but is the only cheapest AM3+ mobo in the market currently available in the market.

Now coming to the which 760G mobo to choose from all of these : People who buy such value based mobos do not usually use a 8-10k - most of them use cpus upto 5-6k with his kind of mobos. Now with the upcoming release of BD cpus current PII Hexa Cores will be more cheaper but BD cpus will have improved performance for sure compared to the current PII cpus - So a quad core BD cpu might outperform ( or be neck to neck ) a current gen P II hexa core cpus at the same price level and in the future current PII cpus will be EOLed and BD cpus will remain mainstream.

Our target PC using here a 760+710 mobo is for those who want to build a rig around 25k now - the Quad core Athlon II X4 will work with any 760G+710 mobo but if the user wants to upgrade later all he might found in the market will be BullDozer cpus and he/she can choose fom many BullDozer 95W cpu models - so it's better to suggest the Asus M5A78L-M LX which have AM3+ socket 

@ *Tenida* - Nice find - most probably the cheapest Z68 mobo from Asus - but MSI and Gigabyte has 1k chepaer Z68 mobo than this


----------



## Skud (Sep 24, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> may I know why is it good news for you ?





topgear said:


> ^^ simple- he will CF his current HD6950 1GB with a HD6950 1GB TFIII




Exactly, that would be the cheapest possible solution for me while taking care of the temps of the first card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ simple- he will CF his current HD6950 1GB with a HD6950 1GB TFIII
> 
> @ *Jaskanwar Singh* - mobos based on 760G+SB710 can support 125W TDP PII Hexa and quad core cpus but it all depends on the manufacturer.
> 
> ...



got your point. 

and cheapest z68 from asus i think -
Asus P8Z68-M PRO Motherboard


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ great but it's available @ 8.9k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ great but it's available @ 8.9k



where? in your city?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 25, 2011)

Prices at smc-international has increased significantly for all components. From gpu's-cpu's, prices are up now. I wonder its effective in local and other online vendors as well.

*@ jaskanwar*

You haven't updated the first page with 560-ti hawk as an option yet?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 25, 2011)

*vickybat* its not updated yet. you can see previous 50k there. compare it.
yeah. 6850 pe is now 10k. but 6970 lightning is 23k as before. and 560ti tfII is 15k!! even 580 tfII is touching 30k.
so i doubt 560 ti hawk to be 14k and 6950 pe to be 16k anymore.

what to do? please tell fast as i have to update front with new configs.

BTW MK200 at 700 is available at smc -
Logitech Media Combo MK200

UPDATE-
a new case - NZXT Source 220
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - May the Source 220 Be With You
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Source 220 Product Detail
Maximum PC | NZXT Source 220: A $60 Brushed Aluminum Mid Tower Case? (Update -- Steel Case with Brushed Aluminum Finish)

ANOTHER THING-
even i5 2400 is 10.2k, and other processors are up. DELL ST2220L - 9.6K , DELL IN2030M - 6.9k

this implies complete new rigs again???????


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 25, 2011)

yea just saw the price of i5 2500k its 11.8k O.O


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where? in your city?



grab this from here 



vickybat said:


> Prices at smc-international has increased significantly for all components. From gpu's-cpu's, prices are up now. I wonder its effective in local and other online vendors as well.
> 
> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> You haven't updated the first page with 560-ti hawk as an option yet?



Yep, prices have hiked in everywhere on most products but if you look around you still might be able grab some good deals 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *vickybat* its not updated yet. you can see previous 50k there. compare it.
> yeah. 6850 pe is now 10k. but 6970 lightning is 23k as before. and 560ti tfII is 15k!! even 580 tfII is touching 30k.
> so i doubt 560 ti hawk to be 14k and 6950 pe to be 16k anymore.
> 
> ...



core i5 2400 can be still found for 9.5k here


----------



## Hustlerr (Sep 26, 2011)

is deltapage trust worthy site? If i can't bargain smc i might online purchase it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> core i5 2400 can be still found for 9.5k here



Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !
TP see what prime has written in notice. so i think deltapage will need to update its prices or something.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 26, 2011)

Last friday, my frined has purchased a Core i5 2400, DH67BL-B3 mobo and Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz from M.D. Computers. The price is still on check over there.....2400 is available @ 8.7K + 4% tax, DH67BL @ 4.7K + 4% Tax and XMS3 @ 1.6K + 4% tax. So, only the ram price has been increased in Kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !
> TP see what prime has written in notice. so i think deltapage will need to update its prices or something.



Primeabgb offers a cool deal everyday 

deltapage has a text only ( excel sheet ) version of their products which they update almost daily ( the update date is on the top of the page ) and the price is same there too - and cilus have also posted even lower price of core i5 2400 - so I think the price is correct and updated


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

CoolerMaster is refreshing their product lineup, 3 new products released: CM Storm Trooper is a full tower cabinet, plus Hyper 212 EVO and Hyper TX3 EVO CPU coolers. All the products would be released in October. Are the coolers any different or just name change with official support for newer CPU sockets?

Link:
New Products from Cooler Master | Hardware Secrets


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ looks interesting to me


----------



## d3p (Sep 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> CoolerMaster is refreshing their product lineup, 3 new products released: CM Storm Trooper is a full tower cabinet, plus Hyper 212 EVO and Hyper TX3 EVO CPU coolers. All the products would be released in October. Are the coolers any different or just name change with official support for newer CPU sockets?
> 
> Link:
> New Products from Cooler Master | Hardware Secrets



Nice findings *SKUD*, but CM Full towers need lot more time to catch Corsair Obsidian Line Up or Silverstone Raven only w.r.t Build not with Price.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Gurus...
I need some advice on selecting 2 Desktop PC's for me & a frnd
I'm a basic & moderate user..
Requirement..
1.Few games like nfs series or any racing.... [If I get time for it.. I've never played any game on my PC since last 1 + years except ANGRY BIRDS.. ]

2.HD Movies viewing as well as some fast conversion in to diff. video formats...

3. Internet surfing & downloads 10-12 hrs per day sometimes even 24hrs+ at a stretch...

4. It should run cool after long hours ........

5. autocad & some cad cam software's for my bro & frnd 

Currently using Core2 Duo E 4300 1.8 Ghz processor along with Intel 946 GZIS Mother board... wanna upgrade but not looking for core i series as will be getting laptop by march- may 2012

Seriously thinking of AMD now so please guide me for getting processor & suitable Motherboard.
Want processor equal to or better than Intel Core 2 Duo E7500, 2.93 GHz @5600

Which is better option Athlon or Phenom?? 
How are these
AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition 1MB @ 4500 
OR
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition @5800
Or
Suggest any cheaper Quad core Athlon processor & also suggest some mother boards

I'm going to retain old DVD writer, 2 HDD's, 3 GB of Ram may be DDR2 I guess, one Palit PCI express 512 MB Graphic card N Vidia GS 8400 GS[ lying in service centre]


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2011)

@debashish:

Thanks. I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## d3p (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ Yes that's true even till some extent, but IMO users are getting bored with Same designs like HAF 932 then 922 & later it was 912 Adv. 
Now Storm Tropper looks different & more spacier than others but look at the pricings mentioned in the same link provided by you.

Its priced at $189.00 which means after reaching India it will be priced min at 11k - 13k. I agree at this part that, this cabinet will have more Air Cooling than HAF X or HAF 932 & it will beat CM Obsidian hands down in air cooling department, but the User who's paying that premium price must deserve something of better quality.


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2011)

What are its competing products? Does Corsair Obsidian series come within this price range?


----------



## d3p (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ Yes Corsair Obsidian 800D cost 13k & IMO a better full tower cabinet any day.


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm... So the max it can go up is 11k, 10k will make the deal sweet. Lets see where it lands.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ Yes Corsair Obsidian 800D cost 13k & IMO a better full tower cabinet any day.



Is this true? I find it for 16K everywhere...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 29, 2011)

The trooper is useless for watercooling multiple products.

Only a single 240mm bottom radiator can be mounted, which is enough only for a CPU.

But it is a nice looking case :nod:

CM Storm Trooper


----------



## d3p (Sep 29, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Is this true? I find it for 16K everywhere...



That price was mentioned in Hardware Price List thread, which was confirmed few weeks ago.

Let me search.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> Primeabgb offers a cool deal everyday
> 
> deltapage has a text only ( excel sheet ) version of their products which they update almost daily ( the update date is on the top of the page ) and the price is same there too - and cilus have also posted even lower price of core i5 2400 - so I think the price is correct and updated



sorry for late reply. my net is down. 

what i meant was that prime had written a note on top that prices had increased due to dynamic dollar fluctuation. so contact them before making a purchase. but its not there now. but smc prices are same. 

and see deltapage has also written -
*deltapage.com/list/index.html


> PRICES MAY CHANGE ANY TIME AS US$ IS UP


but there prices according to 1st oct are still lower!


BTW what do you think of updating the rigs with website links mentioning lowest prices along side as online buying suggestions? like this -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Product Link*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X3 440|3450|
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...ategory_id=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A78L-M LX|2950|
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=31&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=76
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT (2Gx1)|775|
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=41&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=79
*HDD*
|Hitachi 500gb HDS721050CLA362 HDD|1950|
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=382&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD Burner|1150|
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...ategory_id=82&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500 Watts|2450|
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=170&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
*Case*
|Cooler Master Elite 311 (RC-311)|2000|
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=40&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=84
*Monitor*
|Samsung B1930 19 inch|5200|
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=119&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech Media Combo MK200|700|
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...egory_id=111&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=177
*Speakers*
|Logitech S150 Speaker|400|
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...egory_id=152&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=465

|
*Total*
|21025

thats the lowest prices hdd i found from prime or smc. 
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145299
anybody had experience with hitachi?

Cooler Master Elite 311 (RC-311) or NZXT Gamma? 
*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6705
*www.nzxt.com/new/products/classic_series/gamma

and couldn't find ups, athlon II x4 635, Acer P206HV, zeb bijli, lg dvd. 
and suggest some nice sites. lynx to be included?


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2011)

mentioning the source of price is a very good idea but what about the local prices - there's not everything available online and sometime the websites are not properly updated - that's why most of the online shopss will ask you to confirm the price through mail or phone before making the purchase - some of the major online shops are still miles away from the product/price/stock updating system used on newegg or amazon like websites 

Hitachi is reliable HDD brand but availability is a major issue.

Keep NZXT Gamma.

Numeric 600VA UPS and Acer P206HQ/S200HQL is available on Delta Peripherals.

Zeb Bijli and LG DVD RW drive is available on local pc HW shops in Kolkata 

Athlon Ii X4 635 is a bit hard to find in online shops but most local shops in major cities have at-least a uqad core Athlon II in stock fpr sure and they must be priced Under ~4.5k


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

> Zeb Bijli and LG DVD RW drive is available on local pc HW shops in Kolkata



Don't buy/suggest LG's drive, we have had several RMA issues with them. They tend to die faster. I recommend Asus.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2011)

topgear said:


> mentioning the source of price is a very good idea but what about the local prices - there's not everything available online and sometime the websites are not properly updated - that's why most of the online shopss will ask you to confirm the price through mail or phone before making the purchase - some of the major online shops are still miles away from the product/price/stock updating system used on newegg or amazon like websites
> 
> Hitachi is reliable HDD brand but availability is a major issue.
> 
> ...



ok so no links?

i think 311 will do better than gamma. it has routing holes like gamma and also supports cards of around 11" compared to around 10" of gamma as mentioned on websites?

i see lot of complaints about lg dvd. time to move to asus.

now tell me what to do of prices? front update is pending 

Maximum PC | NZXT Chases Female Gamers with Pink Phantom Case


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think 311 will do better than gamma. it has routing holes like gamma and also supports cards of around 11" compared to around 10" of gamma as mentioned on websites?



I'd say keep both the cases... 
Gamma with black interior looks awesome..
CM 311 with higher GPU length is good too..

But here 2x 6970 are fitted to gamma... So Gamma would be a better choice..

[YOUTUBE]tlRHp2ddGnI[/YOUTUBE]

Also i dont think anyone building a casual gaming rig would go for high-end GPUs..


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok so no links?
> 
> i think 311 will do better than gamma. it has routing holes like gamma and also supports cards of around 11" compared to around 10" of gamma as mentioned on websites?
> 
> ...



This is not a HW price check thread - so mentioning price source of every product is not necessary IMO.

as for Cabinets my vote goes with MegaMind - Gamma has more depth spec wise which means longer gfx cards and the cooling options in Gamma is also better

BTW, The current Price of Gamma is 2.4k and Cm Elite 311 costs 1.8k - which makes it a good VFM deal with Transparent side panel


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, The current Price of Gamma is 2.4k



Its still 2K... 
theitdepot
lynx-india


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2011)

In my city Price has increased to 2.4k


----------



## aby geek (Oct 3, 2011)

hello hello q4 is here change the title


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 3, 2011)

ok guys gamma it is then.

@TP 


> This is not a HW price check thread - so mentioning price source of every product is not necessary IMO.


i meant smc prices buddy.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ ok ... got it bro 



aby geek said:


> hello hello q4 is here change the title



title changed


----------



## Brazen (Oct 4, 2011)

*Is the Price of Benq G2222HDL is increased ? few days back Benq G2222HDL was costing around 8100-8500 INR but on SMC & Primeabgb its 9100 & 9500 INR , Can Anyone tell from where to buy as in few other threads i can see G2222HDL price as low as 7.8 K

Also can you please suggest which one is VFM today  Benq G2222HDL or Its Competitor Dell Monitor ? *


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ ok ... got it bro
> 
> 
> 
> title changed



err..TP you didnt tell whether to update rigs with risen prices or not?


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2011)

of-course we should update rigs with latest prices


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> of-course we should update rigs with latest prices



then i will post new rigs in 1-2 days.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 9, 2011)

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


Is this a good option compare to GS600....


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ good option? It is actually much better than Corsair GS600. 

Perhaps the _best_ PSU which you will get in that price.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2011)

yep, quality wise it can be compared with Corsair HX620 but the only con is it's non modular but given the price point who really cares.

Here's a review of the 520w version 
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 10, 2011)

seasonic provides better build quality with less price...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 10, 2011)

Msi r6950 tf3 pe oc or sapphire hd6950 2gb dirt3 edition (dual fan cooler)?


----------



## vickybat (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ Actually i would say tf3. Although sapphire has done a good job improving the cooler with a dual fan design, its still no match for the tf3. If sapphire's price is low, then we can recommend but not for serious overclocking.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 10, 2011)

The 6950 dirt3 newegg reviews seem excellent. Check it out.  
Plus it has dual bios switch. Personally verified.
And mine stays at 71 in deus ex hr at default profile (56% at that load).
Note-currently dont ask me to tinker with the card


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 10, 2011)

why people are not recommeding the Seasonic 620w PSU for Rs 4500/-  instead of GS600....


----------



## vickybat (Oct 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> The 6950 dirt3 newegg reviews seem excellent. Check it out.
> Plus it has dual bios switch. Personally verified.
> And mine stays at 71 in deus ex hr at default profile (56% at that load).
> Note-currently dont ask me to tinker with the card



71c for a tasking game like deusX is ok at stock. And no, i will never push you to to tinker with the card. Yours is pretty powerful at stock and doesn't need overclocking.

Hey and please post some pics jas. Want to see your card.


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> 71c for a tasking game like deusX is ok at stock. And no, i will never push you to to tinker with the card. Yours is pretty powerful at stock and doesn't need overclocking.
> 
> Hey and please post some pics jas. Want to see your card.


Deus Ex is a taxing game? The graphics sure don't look like that, I am yet to play it though, on the other hand Crysis 2 DX11/HdTex is taxing as hell.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> 71c for a tasking game like deusX is ok at stock. And no, i will never push you to to tinker with the card. Yours is pretty powerful at stock and doesn't need overclocking.
> 
> Hey and please post some pics jas. Want to see your card.



tkin is right. deus ex graphics are ok. nice for some objects and bad for others. however jennsen is cool 
gameplay and story nice. 

even civ5 temps are same. 

Metro 2033 - around 74c. (57% fan)

the card was damn quiet during metro. 

and check out images here - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/145515-bsods-driver-problems-2.html#post1505223


@sumesara
i will put it if the rig budget allows.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2011)

For some resource hungry games try AVP 2010, BFBC2, Dead Island, AC-Brotherhood  

BTW, The header title is missing from Sub 50k rig (Mid range gaming,multi media)



sumesara said:


> why people are not recommeding the Seasonic 620w PSU for Rs 4500/-  instead of GS600....



I think we did not knew about it before that a a good PSU like this is available for such low price - personally I've come to know about this PSU after your post ( with theitwares link ).

I think we can add the SeaSonic S12II 620 in 60k Mid Range Rig


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 12, 2011)

TP i have completed bc2. Win7 after that was reinstalled(for those gpu probs) and i formatted every drive. And now i dont want to install and start again. 
metro is fine, isnt it?

And i am still making new rigs.

guys made these till now. risen prices made it difficult 
check out and comment. 

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 645|4000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A78L-M LE|3000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|2150
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|ALTEC LANSING BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|24600
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 645|4000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A78L-M LE|3000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|2150
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|ALTEC LANSING BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|31400
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE 6790|7800
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 645|4000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A78L-M LE|3000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE 6790|7800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|2150
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|34825
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9450
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 840|5250
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A97|5900
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9450
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|2150
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|40625
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9650
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9650
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3|5250
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 1GB|11300
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|2150
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|50025
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11450
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-M PRO|8900
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|15250
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2900
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 620|4600
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2900
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|62375
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11450
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|15250
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2900
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|7050
*Case*
|Corsair Carbide 400R|4800
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3500
|
*Total*
|71000
-----------------------------

anyone interested in commenting?

*Corsair Carbide Series 400R or LianLi LanCool PC-K58W??*


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Corsair Carbide Series 400R or LianLi LanCool PC-K58W??*



Ofcourse its Corsair Carbide Series 400R...

The Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 lacks usb 3.0 n only 2*DIMMs... Why not the DH67BL-B3 in 50K rig??

Nice choice of PSU in 50, 60K rigs...

Check the price of PSU in 70K rig : Corsair TX850 V2 - 6700/-


----------



## Cilus (Oct 12, 2011)

Jas, at the 85K rig, is it possible to include SLI/CF setup by adjusting some other components? For example there are couple of Dell 23.5" display available @ sub 10K price. If not multi-GPU setup, try to include a HD 6970. because if you look properly, there is very less gaming performance increase in the 85K config over the 60K config because all of them are using same GPU. So try to accommodate a better GPU (not any oced version of same GPU) in the 85K rig.

In the 70K config, I think we can go with a little cheaper cabinet from NZXT and a little advanced mobo like MSI Z68A-GD65.

For the 40K config, I strongly suggest Phenom II X4 955 instead of 840. The price difference is less than 400 bucks.

And general suggestion for all the over 60K config, add a little high end mobo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for replies megamind and cilus.

Guys by mistake i put the old 85k here. Its not updated.
Yes *cilus* i will add a better gpu in new one.

*Megamind* 85k holds wrong price of 850v2.
And people wrote warranty probs with intel mobo. I will look for something else with usb3 then.

*Cilus *there is not a significant difference b/w gd65 and 55 afaik. Let me check.
And u know with risen prices its difficult to add costly mobos too.
Ok i will add 955 be in 40k.

and *megamind *carbide lacks a transparent panel to show off!

checkout LIAN LI Lancool Dragon Lord PC-K60W Black at 4750 too.

and LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black  @ 5250

*cilus -*
MSI Global â€“ Product Comparison
just 2 extra sata 3 ports with gd65 over gd55.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> carbide lacks a transparent panel to show off!
> 
> checkout LIAN LI Lancool Dragon Lord PC-K60W Black at 4750 too.
> 
> and LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black  @ 5250



Still 400R has better cable management, internal build quality & front usb 3.0...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 13, 2011)

But then what to put?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 13, 2011)

IMO Keep both, let the OP decide.. Some focus on cable management n front usb and some on looks...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 13, 2011)

my friend is gonna buy the following hardware

i5 2400 @ 9.5K
4GB Gskill RipjawsX @ 2K
1TB HDD @ 2.6K
LG DVD Writer @ 0.9K
Corsair TX 650 @ 5.4K
DELL 22'' LED @ 8.2K
Microsoft Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7K
Cooler Master CM 690 II @ 4.2K
MSI/Sapphire HD 6870 CFX @ 22/23K  (If TF II/OC available)

Now suggest me a good mobo with p67/z68 chipset which has cfx feature within 9-10K.
He is not gonna have single gpu spending same money, multi gpu can only provide great VFM.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2011)

here's a revised 85k rig - well it went around ~86.6k though 

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11450
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1900
MSI Z68-GD55 @ 8700
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL x 2	@ 3200
Sapphire 2x HD6950 1GB x 2 @ 26600
Seagate 500GB @ 2100
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 1100
Seasonic SS-850AT @ 6300
Lian Li Lancool K58W @ 4300
Asus ML238H @ 11000
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2000
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S @ 500
APC 1.1KVA @ 4300
Altec Lancing VS4621 @ 3200


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> here's a revised 85k rig - well it went around ~86.6k though
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11450
> CM Hyper 212+ @ 1900
> ...




TP thanks buddy. a little modification -

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11200
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB * 2 Crossfire|26400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2900
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6600
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2320L|9500
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000|1150
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|87200i couldn't find latest price of cyclosa. so put that.

i5 2500k - price update again -
Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge
previous i mentioned was of theitwares.com


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2011)

^^ the 85k config looks great but should not we opt for 8GB ram ( though there's no much real advantage going over 6GB for a gaming rig ) as ram modules still are cheap enough and 8GB will be more future proof.

Razer Cyclosa keyboard + Abyssus Mouse is around 2.2k now


----------



## Cilus (Oct 15, 2011)

The updated 85K config is really great and HD 6950 CF will simply crush any games @ 1080P.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ the 85k config looks great but should not we opt for 8GB ram ( though there's no much real advantage going over 6GB for a gaming rig ) as ram modules still are cheap enough and 8GB will be more future proof.
> 
> Razer Cyclosa keyboard + Abyssus Mouse is around 2.2k now



ok TP although total is 87200 now. 

thanks for price update.



Cilus said:


> The updated 85K config is really great and HD 6950 CF will simply crush any games @ 1080P.



all credits to TP cilus.

help on 100k again guys. its shooting up -


*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16300
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB * 2 Crossfire|26400
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2900
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6600
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2420L|12300
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa Silver on Black|2100
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
* Total*
|107700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok TP although total is 87200 now.
> 
> thanks for price update.
> 
> ...


Work down on the monitor, how about 8-9k Dell or BenQ monitors?

Give the SSD as optional, ssds do not help in gaming in anyway(most games now days load in seconds). And no FPS boost from SSDs, most gamers I have seen so far, said this.

This will bring it down to 100k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2011)

tkin thanks buddy. 
so what do you think of this -


*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16300
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB * 2 Crossfire|30500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2900
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6600
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2320L|9500
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa Silver on Black|2100
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
* Total*
|102100


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 15, 2011)

^Is MSI Z68A-GD55 - 9.8K?? AFAIK it was 8.7K....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2011)

@megamind
MOTHER BOARDS


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 15, 2011)

^The price has gone up again!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^The price has gone up again!



almost of every component

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

@all
please help to bring it near 20k - 

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 260|2975
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A78L-M LE|3000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|750
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|2150
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1100
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|21275
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 15, 2011)

^^Change Mobo to Asus M5A78LT-M LE - 2750/-


----------



## Nipun (Oct 15, 2011)

Also, a Sony DVD Writer would be better, costs 250 less than current recommendation.


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin thanks buddy.
> so what do you think of this -
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly balanced rig, give the ssd as an option.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> almost of every component
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 250|2750
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A78L-M LX|2750
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|750
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|2150
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1100
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|20400
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

how this looks like


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Perfectly balanced rig, give the ssd as an option.



thanks buddy. 



topgear said:


> *Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just perfect TP. well done.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 16, 2011)

> Sub 100k (High End Gaming)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any reason for choosing the Arctosa over the Microsoft sidewinder X4. The latter has dedicated macros and back lighting if I'm not wrong. Personally after owning an arctosa I don't find it much different from regular KBs; just the hope that a gaming grade KB will last longer.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

Sidewinder X4 is better anyday, price is a tad higher perhaps, but worth it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Jassy can you please clean the thread... It more than 20 pages now...

An updated price on the first will be great....

Also if possible please add BD price as well


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 16, 2011)

@all
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) at 2.8k
what do you think this?



Sarath said:


> Any reason for choosing the Arctosa over the Microsoft sidewinder X4. The latter has dedicated macros and back lighting if I'm not wrong. Personally after owning an arctosa I don't find it much different from regular KBs; just the hope that a gaming grade KB will last longer.



the arctosa has all key macro feature AFAIK. doesnt it?
price of sidewinder?



sumesara said:


> Hey Jassy can you please clean the thread... It more than 20 pages now...
> 
> An updated price on the first will be great....
> 
> Also if possible please add BD price as well



i not a mod. cant del the post myself 

will update the prices in 1-2 days after everything  is decided.. 

BD not yet launched in India AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @all
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) at 2.8k
> what do you think this?



this one should be recommended but mention the rev no. on the table 



> the arctosa has all key macro feature AFAIK. doesnt it?
> price of sidewinder?



Sidewinder X4 is ~2.36k and X6 model is ~3.26k


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

X6 has horrible ghosting issues, recommended to stay away.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ X4 should be a much better choice - mentioned the price only for reference 

@ *Jas* - SeaSonic SS-850AT is 6.3k

Theitdepot - Seasonic 850W PowerSupply (SS-850AT)

so we can easily accommodate a Sidewinder X4 on 100k rig


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ X4 should be a much better choice - mentioned the price only for reference
> 
> @ *Jas* - SeaSonic SS-850AT is 6.3k
> 
> ...


I agree, sidewinder X4 is very VFM.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 17, 2011)

ok TP and tkin. so x4 in 100k.

and 20k to 100k is done. we dont need anything else, dont we?


----------



## aby geek (Oct 17, 2011)

*www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/24457-palit-rolls-out-gtx-560-ti-twin-light-turbo-graphics-card

guys will this be any good whenever we get it?

@jaskanwar i learned something new digital painters who use photoshop and other painting applications 
                 and depend on shortcuts a lot can use gadgets such as logitech g13 for extra key mapping.
                 artist matt kohr suggested this on his website recently.
                 so could you dedicate one post to update prices of such periferrals 
and also what ram kits to go for if i want more than gskill 8 gb at 3300 inr?
say i want my work rig  to have 12gigs ram how much will it cos and are any worth while avbl in india?

and i wanted to confirm does the windows 7 professional 64-bit have room for 192 gigs ram as well or it only ultimate coz zdnet says it does support 192gb.

and how much price dif bween ult and prof win 7 64?


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok TP and tkin. so x4 in 100k.
> 
> and 20k to 100k is done. we dont need anything else, dont we?



seems fine to me


----------



## virajk (Oct 18, 2011)

Any link to Athlon II x4 on a PC components website ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2011)

here you go - it's rs. 10 less than 5k 

Theitdepot - AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0 GHz Processor


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> my friend is gonna buy the following hardware
> 
> i5 2400 @ 9.5K
> 4GB Gskill RipjawsX @ 2K
> ...



MSI Z68A-GD55 @ 9.8K
SeaSonic SS-850AT @ 6.3k

*updated the front*

What about workstation rigs now?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ thanx jas, that mobo is priced 10.5K at Kolkata


----------



## virajk (Oct 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> here you go - it's rs. 10 less than 5k
> 
> Theitdepot - AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0 GHz Processor




Yes I have seen that before...I don't think any Athlon II X4 is available at 4k !

If it is please give me a link !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2011)

virajk said:


> Yes I have seen that before...I don't think any Athlon II X4 is available at 4k !
> 
> If it is please give me a link !



see this -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/146187-25k-budget-gaming-pc.html#post1503907

so price varies from place to place. 

and everywhere a person may find a x4 635 atleast for 4k.



nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ thanx jas, that mobo is priced 10.5K at Kolkata



check this buddy -
MSI


----------



## virajk (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^^

Thnks bro !


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 20, 2011)

@Jas it was old price...they increased it, I asked them


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Oct 20, 2011)

check chennai prices...
went high 

*challengerpage.in/pricelist.html


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2011)

^^ nice find and still we can get some great deal there - for eg.

Phenom II X4 955BE @ 5.5k ,965BE @ 6k and a mighty 1090T @ 8.6k 

On the mobo side really great to see they still have Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H but by spending 500-600 bucks more getting GA-880GM-USB3 ( rev 1.3 ) makes more sense and the ODD prices are still cheap on there


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2011)

Worlstation rigs-
1) 120k budget-



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD65|10600
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL PC3-12800 2 X 4 GB Kit|3900 
*Graphic Card*
|ATI Firepro 5800 Workstation card|26500
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|12500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Razer Cyclosa Keyboard & Mouse Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|115400



2) 60k rig-




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|15900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL PC3-12800 2 X 4 GB Kit|3900
*Graphic Card*
|ATI FirePro V4800|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61500


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 22, 2011)

Make that 55K rig 60K one by changing 2500K to 2600K, as HT in 2600K is very much useful for workstations.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ Yes the rig can be changed to 60k workstation config and 2600k can be added. Hyperthreading makes a world of difference in workstation environment.

Btw, sapphire 6950 1gb makes a good buy in the 60k config. Jas you should replace the 2gb with the 1gb version and go for better speakers. z313 doesn't cut for a 60k rig.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone looking for good Cabby at budget NZXT source 210 is good cabinet... It is selling @2100 good if you can't find any Gamma.... 

It seems NZXT is trying to be the best at budget


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2011)

It's the Gamma replacement I think. Looks better than Gamma IMO. Also there's the 210 Elite with front USB 3 connector and the Elite 220. All three looks VFM.

Are the other models available too?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2011)

Just edited the 55k config and made it 60k with i7 2600 k


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure about availability in other parts of India but @ Prime it is available... The reviews are good and with USB 3 it is best choice and we also needs to consider the Bijli 2 cabby released by Zebronics.... It is a great looker and has many features....  However I hope price for Bijli 2 comes around 2500 so we can see a great compition between NZZXT and Zebronics....


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2011)

@ skud - thanks for the info on NZXT Source 210 / 210 Elite & 220 - any idea about prices ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Worlstation rigs-
> 1) 120k budget-
> 
> 
> ...



nice. just wait a little, i will post my suggestion. 



vickybat said:


> ^^ Yes the rig can be changed to 60k workstation config and 2600k can be added. Hyperthreading makes a world of difference in workstation environment.
> 
> Btw, sapphire 6950 1gb makes a good buy in the 60k config. Jas you should replace the 2gb with the 1gb version and go for better speakers. z313 doesn't cut for a 60k rig.



i am confused about price, for 13.2k this is the one available -
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100312-1GSR Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

will the price be same?



sumesara said:


> Anyone looking for good Cabby at budget NZXT source 210 is good cabinet... It is selling @2100 good if you can't find any Gamma....
> 
> It seems NZXT is trying to be the best at budget



its 2.4k -
Buy NZXT Source 210 Black Mid Tower Cabinet in Mumbai India

i have mentioned 210 elite for 60k rig.


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ skud - thanks for the info on cm elite 210 & 220 - any idea about prices ?



Err, tg, its NZXT, not CM.  No idea of price, but if 210 is 2100, the 210 elite (only difference is one USB 3 port) can't be more than 2500. And then 220 should settle between 3000-3500.

I think we will be taking a lot about these cabbies very soon.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2011)

@thetechfreak
what do you think of this -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16300
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper 212+|1850
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55 B3|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|ATI FirePro V4800|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2900
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|62375


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Anyone looking for good Cabby at budget NZXT source 210 is good cabinet... It is selling @2100 good if you can't find any Gamma....
> 
> It seems NZXT is trying to be the best at budget



where it's 2.1k ?? - it's 2.4k @ prime now.



Skud said:


> Err, tg, its NZXT, not CM.  No idea of price, but if 210 is 2100, the 210 elite (only difference is one USB 3 port) can't be more than 2500. And then 220 should settle between 3000-3500.
> 
> I think we will be taking a lot about these cabbies very soon.



thanks for the correction - edited my post 

The price of NZXT Source 210 and NZXT Source 210 Elite is 2.4 and 2.9k respectively and there's some little difference between 210 Elite and 210 :

NZXT Source 210 Elite :



> *FRONT, 2 X 120mm*
> REAR, 1 X 120mm @ 1200rpm (included)
> *TOP, 2 X 120/140mm (1x 140mm included)*
> BOTTOM, 1 x 120mm
> ...



NZXT Source 210 :



> FRONT, 2 X 120mm
> REAR, 1 X 120mm @ 1200rpm (included)
> TOP, 2 X 120/140mm
> BOTTOM, 1 x 120mm
> ...



so with 210 Elite you are getting 1 USB 3.0 port + One top 140mm fan + one additional fan mounting option at front just by paying 500 bucks more which makes NZXT Source 210 Elite more VFM option


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @thetechfreak
> what do you think of this -
> 
> 
> ...



I think its perfect 
The Cooler will definitely help if the person wants to OC a little bit 

In the 120k should we include the SSD or give a card costing around Rs.40k for rendering?


AMD FirePro V7800
Or lets say make it optional instead of the current GPU?

I think the Seasonic X 850 should be able to handle it? What do you say?


IS a cooler like Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 necessary in 100k+ rig? I think it will be good


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> where it's 2.1k ?? - it's 2.4k @ prime now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info tg. This means the 220 would be somewhere in the range of 3.5k. Nice. And yeah, 210 Elite is more VFM.


----------



## RBX (Oct 23, 2011)

My Dad recently purchased a PC, only cabinet and the contents inside (no Monitor, Keyboard, and stuff) at Rs. 21.5k.

The Cabinet is -
iBall Piano 126 with Power Supply
and components
View attachment 5441

He won't allow me to open and look inside for exact components.

How would you rate it on value for money ?


----------



## Nipun (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ 

I guess he purchased it for office work. Its nice then, but if its for gaming, then its unbalanced 
Also, seeing any iBall stuff on a PC automatically makes its quality low..


----------



## RBX (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess it would work fine as he is mostly interested in surfing internet and playing RTS games. 

I although envy him cause AOE 3 runs very smoothly on his config but extensively heats up (95 C) my XPS 15.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i am confused about price, for 13.2k this is the one available -
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100312-1GSR Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
> 
> will the price be same?



That one is the old single fan edition and its not good. The dual fan is good which you got after rma. Yes, i think locally the prices should be same because sapphire didn't go for a hike in the new model.

I think itwares didn't update their site. They should have revised to the dual fan edition cause the old single fan version isn't available anymore or is extremely rare to find.




Btw, i think its time to add msi gtx 570 TFIII in our buying guide. 
N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC

This one is good and powerful card. Goes head to head with a 6970. Its factory overclocked as well. I think we can give it in the 70k rig in pc buying guide because both 60 and 70k has 6950 2gb dirt 3 edition. Imo there should not be a 70k rig but a 75k one because there's little difference between current 60k and 70k ones.

This one would be a wonderful choice imo. Besides tfIII version has no vrm issues.

It should look like the following:

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11200
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55|9800
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 570 TFIII P.E/OC|20900
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2900
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HDL|7000 - 
*Yes the led version is 7k now and is confirmed by my friend who recently bought it at that price in delhi.*
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|APPROX 75000


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

@thetechfreak: Buddy, re-edit your 60K post. It's still written i5-2500K instead of 2600K. It *may *create confusion about the price among newcomers. 



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> My Dad recently purchased a PC, only cabinet and the contents inside (no Monitor, Keyboard, and stuff) at Rs. 21.5k.
> 
> The Cabinet is -
> iBall Piano 126 with Power Supply
> ...



Its good for office work.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

We need to recalculate the config prices as HDD Prices has Increased :

Seagate 500GB @ 2.9k
Seagate 1TB @ 3.7k
Seagate 2TB @ 5.1k

these prices are from delta peripherals

Now a 500GB 7200.12RPM 16MB Cache Seagate Drive ( ST3500413AS ) costs $55 on newegg which is  2,751.35 INR and a Seagate 2TB 5900RPM Green HDD price ( ST2000DL003 ) is $100 on newegg which is 5,002.46 INR.

Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 2TB costs $120 on newegg which is  6,002.95 INR and Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB 64MB costs $125 on newegg which is 6,253.07 INR.

So it's not only rupee became weaker compared to dollar but HDD manufacturers also have increased the price of HDD - the best price is Seagate drives still costs less and looks like the best VFM option right now


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 24, 2011)

I've heard 3-4 GTX560TI hawks in the past 2 weeks dying out for no reason. They're pretty new ones- round about less than 2 months. Its the newer ones apparently that have issues. Can't really pinpoint it because they're using newer VX450s which has serious quality issues and then Corsair XMS3 1333MHz cl9 kits that don't really have a good lifespan. Not sure of the GPU, but stop recommending VX450s and Corsair xms3 kits.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> We need to recalculate the config prices as HDD Prices has Increased :
> 
> Seagate 500GB @ 2.9k
> Seagate 1TB @ 3.7k
> ...




Report says that the Thailand floods will be taking its toll on HDDs in next year too. Got my upgrades in time.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 24, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> My Dad recently purchased a PC, only cabinet and the contents inside (no Monitor, Keyboard, and stuff) at Rs. 21.5k.
> 
> The Cabinet is -
> iBall Piano 126 with Power Supply
> ...


The pc is quite good for office work but you could only play games that are 2 to 3 yrs old with good fps.For newer games you will have to play at lowest possible settings


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Not sure of the GPU, but stop recommending VX450s and Corsair xms3 kits.



Lately, build quality of vx series have been deteriorated too much.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been using vx550 since 2 years & still haven't found any problem


----------



## Aswath Kumaravel (Oct 24, 2011)

prices are goin up like anythin here.... the price of 1tb barracuda has went up from 2700 to 3100 yesterday and today its 4700... i donno whats happenin.. is there any sign of price comin down?? 
and this is the price from the cheapest retailer here....
if its on this hike i can neva buy my 45k pc in the near future


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 24, 2011)

prices are going up because of thailand floods.

most HDD making factories in thailand are closed so demand cannot meet supply


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

Aswath Kumaravel said:


> prices are goin up like anythin here.... the price of 1tb barracuda has went up from 2700 to 3100 yesterday and today its 4700... i donno whats happenin.. *is there any sign of price comin down?? *
> and this is the price from the cheapest retailer here....
> if its on this hike i can neva buy my 45k pc in the near future



Well, its just started to going upwards. Give some time, and lets hope for the best!


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Report says that the Thailand floods will be taking its toll on HDDs in next year too. Got my upgrades in time.



^^ nice timing


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 25, 2011)

damn HDD prices  -
*www.theitwares.com/hard-drives-internal-hard-drives-c-101_31_55.html
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=42&Itemid=104

BTW msi prices are up too -
*mdcomputers.in/msi.html



thetechfreak said:


> I think its perfect
> The Cooler will definitely help if the person wants to OC a little bit
> 
> In the 120k should we include the SSD or give a card costing around Rs.40k for rendering?
> ...



i think a card will do better, SSD optional. what say? what others say here?

and what about a keyboard mouse combo? something from these -
*www.theitwares.com/keyboards-keyboard-mouse-combo-c-101_38_115.html
or MK200 will do?

something like this -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16300
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD65 B3|11232
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|AMD FirePro V7800|43650
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|3850
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|13650
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|?????|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|119732
*Optional upgrades for 120k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|12500


vickybat said:


> That one is the old single fan edition and its not good. The dual fan is good which you got after rma. Yes, i think locally the prices should be same because sapphire didn't go for a hike in the new model.
> 
> I think itwares didn't update their site. They should have revised to the dual fan edition cause the old single fan version isn't available anymore or is extremely rare to find.
> 
> ...



ok i will add 1GB. 
and nice price of G2220HDL.

what about just optional upgrade of 70k? 
as for adding just 570gtx we will not need to create a 75k.

60k and 70k have differences in terms of mobo, cabinet, psu, ups and now 6950 1GB and 2GB. 



topgear said:


> We need to recalculate the config prices as HDD Prices has Increased :
> 
> Seagate 500GB @ 2.9k
> Seagate 1TB @ 3.7k
> ...



so i will need to make some rigs again


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 25, 2011)

An OCZ Revodrive 3 series will be more useful to workstations. The OCZ Agility uses less reliable Asynchronous 25nm MLC chips, so it is not a good idea for workstations.
You should put at least the Vertex 3 MAx IOPS SSD if not revodrive because it uses Synchronous 32nm chips which have approximately double the read-write cycles.


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2011)

*@Jas:* I think it will be good idea, if we can add OS & MS Office in most of the RIG's. Atleast in the Optional Part, it should be included.

*@Others:* Feel free to comment.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

^ lol...no use as I think most guiz are pirates. 

Those who'll be buying Windows and MS Office, would obviously keep a separate budget.

Personally, I use LibreOffice. It's free.


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Yes, that's true, but lets be the change & suggest them. Who know, we may end up changing the forum members attitude towards pirated OS/SW's atleast.

I feel the OS is a main Part just like any other Components, so why not to be suggested.


----------



## jabber (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> ^ lol...no use as I think most guiz are pirates.
> 
> Those who'll be buying Windows and MS Office, would obviously keep a separate budget.
> 
> Personally, I use LibreOffice. It's free.



True 90 % in India will use pirated stuff so adding will not make sense.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2011)

even if the pc is assembled by some local assembler, he'll load a ton of pirated crapware when better free alternates are available.


----------



## jabber (Oct 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> even if the pc is assembled by some local assembler, he'll load a ton of pirated crapware when better free alternates are available.



There are better alternative for everything except MS Office & Windows.


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2011)

jabber said:


> True 90 % in India will use pirated stuff so adding will not make sense.



I wouldn't have said this, but i think the statistics mentioned by you is completely wrong.

*OT:*


Spoiler



99% of the Schools, Colleges, Research Labs, Hospitals, Railway Stations, Banks & Govt Offices are running with Genuine OS.

100% of the Private, Public Sector or Limited Companies are running with Genuine OS. If they are not running, then they must be well aware of the fact, what can be the worse situation.

*Now coming to the general Public.*

Most of the Laptop users [purchased within two-three year] are having Genuine OS ~ 60-70%.

Most of the Net Cafe's running in NCR are bound to have their Net Cafe Registered & have to use Genuine SW's or OS.

Lot of User are also big fan of Linux & other distros ~ 35-40%.

Now only the people left out in Small cities, villages or even people like us who wants to save money they use such methods.

One more thing, Un-Knowingly you use Pirated stuffs, to make money or save money that also is a crime, but when you do the same knowingly then it becomes a great crime.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 25, 2011)

jabber said:


> There are better alternative for everything except MS Office & Windows.


OpenOffice.org for office 
Linuz for windows 



d3p5kor said:


> I wouldn't have said this, but i think the statistics mentioned by you is completely wrong.
> 
> *OT:*
> 
> ...


Never seen a net cafe or school with genuine OS....


----------



## d3p (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Yeah in case of school or college they order branded PC's / AIO from the OEM's like HP, IBM or DELL, which by default includes a genuine OS.

Now, if you visit any Net Cafe's in *NCR Cities*, you need to write your name in a register & later will be fed inside few Cyber Cafe Management Sw's, which is not only limited to papers these day. 

So you perform some illegal activities like sending a Threatening E-Mail to India's President or hacking some banks, then it helps them to track.

We download copyrighted materials using torrent, but still no one questions us & we are least bothered about it. But there are few incidents where the person had got a ban from the ISP for few days. All these happened in India & we should be aware of this.

I don't know who many of us has faced this problems, Pay a visit to US & carry a laptop with Pirated Stuff loaded, then you will feel the heat.

Stay Alert.....


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

jabber said:


> There are better alternative for everything except MS Office & Windows.


There are better alternatives for everything except MS Office.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 25, 2011)

Agreed.

But for home use Lotus Symphony is enough.


----------



## jabber (Oct 25, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But for home use Lotus Symphony is enough.



Lotus Symphony Looks Like a great option .


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:
			
		

> Pay a visit to US & carry a laptop with Pirated Stuff loaded, then you will feel the heat.


 [OFFTOPIC}

IF the Operating System is *ahem ahem*
Whats the risk?


SOrry for offtopic mods. COuldnt stop myself from posting this


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> ^ lol...no use as I think most guiz are pirates.
> 
> Those who'll be buying Windows and MS Office, would obviously keep a separate budget.
> 
> Personally, *I use LibreOffice.* It's free.




Me too.


----------



## jabber (Oct 25, 2011)

Skud said:


> Me too.




I too want to use open source office software but ms office easiness & speed not let me to do it.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^ Yes, that's true, but lets be the change & suggest them. Who know, we may end up changing the forum members attitude towards pirated OS/SW's atleast.
> 
> I feel the OS is a main Part just like any other Components, so why not to be suggested.



But its very hard to change the attitude. 

For me, as a student partner of MSDN from our collage, I've access to all of them for free, but that's just a separate issue.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Oct 25, 2011)

its a little off topic but still wanted post here so that everyone can see this instantly NVIDIA's working on a new GTX 560 Ti w/ 448 CUDA Cores :: TweakTown USA Edition 
Now I think the never ending war between HD 6950 vs GTX 560 Ti is gonna be end soon 

NVIDIA preparing revised GTX 560 Ti by VR-Zone.com


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Nah, there will be the HD7000 before this I guess.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess nvidia is going nuts..


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like they are going to suffer a Bulldozer like delay with Kepler.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 26, 2011)

This is probably being done to get rid of the parts below GF110.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Looks like they are going to suffer a Bulldozer like delay with Kepler.



Sadly it looks like that. Prolonged delay coupled with bad result will give them devastating time ahead.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> damn HDD prices  -
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Internal Hard Drives
> Internal Hard Drives
> 
> so i will need to make some rigs again



don't need to make rigs again - just add the increased HDD prices - rigs prices will increase for sure but we can do nothing about this and HDD prices may even increase more in upcoming months.


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

@ Mr. Jaswanker: 

According to review the monitor you use in higher end config is not good. 
Dell ST2320L Review | PC Monitors


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 26, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *@Jas:* I think it will be good idea, if we can add OS & MS Office in most of the RIG's. Atleast in the Optional Part, it should be included.
> 
> *@Others:* Feel free to comment.



dep already prices are up, so its difficult to include too many things within rigs. they will be downgraded a lot.



thetechfreak said:


> [OFFTOPIC}
> 
> IF the Operating System is *ahem ahem*
> Whats the risk?
> ...



look at post 650. 



topgear said:


> don't need to make rigs again - just add the increased HDD prices - rigs prices will increase for sure but we can do nothing about this and HDD prices may even increase more in upcoming months.



but rigs will go out of budget then 



jabber said:


> @ Mr. Jaswanker:
> 
> According to review the monitor you use in higher end config is not good.
> Dell ST2320L Review | PC Monitors



ok, i will change it. 
and wrong spellings of name


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> look at post 650.


 err whats there in 650 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1514367-post650.html



BTW, when do we plan do include the workstation rigs?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 26, 2011)

^oops, 659


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...


I dont think a fancy Keyboard-Mouse is needed. Rig looks perfect 


Lets make a choice of these two-

1) TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Logitech MK250 Wireless KeyBoard & Mouse - TheITWares


2) TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 1000 KeyBoard & Mouse BV3-00004 - TheITWares



or we go for conventional Cyclosa Bundle?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 26, 2011)

^thats what i am confused about. some help in this area everyone?


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

@ Jaskanwar Singhji: 1 TB HDD Price is 4.5K Now & 500 GB: 3.5 K now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 26, 2011)

^where?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

jabber said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singhji: 1 TB HDD Price is 4.5K Now & 500 GB: 3.5 K now.



2 links where 1 TB hard drives of different brands cost Rs.3850/-

1) TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARS 1TB 5400 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - TheITWares




2) TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - TheITWares


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> 2 links where 1 TB hard drives of different brands cost Rs.3850/-
> 
> 1) TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARS 1TB 5400 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - TheITWares
> 
> ...



I don't think they're updated price  my friend today gone to lamington road he told me.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Time for some LiveCD/pen drive based configs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

jabber said:


> I don't think they're updated price  my friend today gone to lamington road he told me.



This site lists a 2 TB HDD  @3.8k 


Western Digital 2TB SATA 3.5" Internal HDD - Model WD20EARS â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India

another good price- Western Digital 1TB SATA 3.5" HDD Green Desktop - Model WD10EARS â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Time for some LiveCD/pen drive based configs.



For New Rigs


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Of course. HDDs for high end configs only.


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This site lists a 2 TB HDD  @3.8k
> 
> 
> Western Digital 2TB SATA 3.5" Internal HDD - Model WD20EARS â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India
> ...



This Links are outdated not possible for anyone to sell at this price. 



Skud said:


> Of course. HDDs for high end configs only.



We have to add as HDD optional instead of SSD if the price getting higher.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 26, 2011)

JS: Did you look at my post where I said that the Agility 3 is not a good choice for workstations?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 26, 2011)

^yeah, prices of SSD you want to be put?

nice ones skud and jabber


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Sad ones, to be correct. Don't know, but if it really goes like this for 1 year, this might be the end of HDD.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ For their survival, they will have to bring down the prices of HDD, otherwise, as you have feared, SSDs will kill them.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Sad ones, to be correct. Don't know, but if it really goes like this for 1 year, this might be the end of HDD.



Don't worry, prices will lower down soon. And the price has not crossed the borders. There won't be end of HDD, unless 2TB+ SSD's are released and sold dirt cheap. There are users who needs massive amount of space to store there data, what do you expect them to do, buy 10 ssds?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2011)

The problem is not cost, but supply. 80% of the HDD production has stopped due to the thailand floods.

So prices increase to check demand for HDDs. Most factories wont reopen until Q3 2012 so prices may just be a royal PITA.

My suggestion? Buy as many HDDs now as you want before 2TB goes back to 12k.

JS: The prices I cant find in India 

The MAX IOPS Drives 120GB cost me ~11k each at Amazon (prices gone up now to ~12500).

The revodrive 3 x2 should cost ~36k because its ULTRA FAST 1.5GB/s read.(two 120GB boards together.).

The revodrive 3 (non x2) 240GB should cost ~30k, but is much slower at 66% the peak performance of the x2 at 1GB/s read.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

jabber said:
			
		

> We have to add as HDD optional instead of SSD if the price getting higher


 Not atleast for next 3 months or so?


Jas did you decide which Keyboard-Mouse Combo to give?


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but rigs will go out of budget then



but as I said before we can do nothing about this - rigs prices will hike by 1.5-2k.



jabber said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singhji: 1 TB HDD Price is 4.5K Now & 500 GB: 3.5 K now.





Skud said:


> Time for some LiveCD/pen drive based configs.



 

but even though HDD is a must have in any rig IMO and still it's a much cheaper and massive storage solution than anything at the same price point.

some latest cpu prices :

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11.7k
Intel Core i7 2600k @ 17.2k

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE @ 10k
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 9k
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 7.8k

same price on SMC and theitwares.

any chance to see a AMD hexa core rig ??


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, BD reviews have suddenly make the X6 looks like a very good option. Never knew these parts were that good.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

This is not AMD Bulldozer News and Discussion thread - posts of Extreme Gamer, Skud, d3p5kor, d6bmg and rajnusker moved into here with proper quotes 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135848-amd-bulldozer-news-discussion-35.html

discuss about BullDozer cpu here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135848-amd-bulldozer-news-discussion.html

post of rajatGod512 regarding OCZ PSu and answer by thetechfreak moved in here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply-19.html

@ *Jas *- We should edit the rig configs with new HDD prices :

500GB HDDs are more than 3.5k and 1TB HDD has reached 6k (WD ) and 5k mark ( Seagate ) - check this out :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1516802-post4691.html


----------



## jabber (Oct 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *Jas *- We should edit the rig configs with new HDD prices :
> 
> 500GB HDDs are more than 3.5k and 1TB HDD has reached 6k (WD ) and 5k mark ( Seagate ) - check this out :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1516802-post4691.html



What the hell going on ? 

Buy a PC Without HDD ????????????????????


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

The prices will go up. Buy 2 HDDs now to prevent expenditure of 10k later.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 29, 2011)

HDD prices have increased because of WD manufacturing units being hit in Thailand. Now that this is a good time to earn money from HDDs while one still can, Seagate and other HDD prices are hiked up!


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 29, 2011)

^Any idea on how long will this situation prevail?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Jas did you decide which Keyboard-Mouse Combo to give?



what you say?



topgear said:


> This is not AMD Bulldozer News and Discussion thread - posts of Extreme Gamer, Skud, d3p5kor, d6bmg and rajnusker moved into here with proper quotes
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135848-amd-bulldozer-news-discussion-35.html
> 
> ...



what about putting 250GB and 320GB from here -
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Internal Hard Drives


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ I suggest to keep the original prices. The hike is temporary i guess and things will be back to normal once the flood clears up and production begins.
When somebody asks for a config in a new thread, we can suggest there.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

production will begin AT LEAST after 6 months from now.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

And fear remains it may lengthen further.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah. best to stockpile while you can guys.



Spoiler



off-topic: skud, PM me when your CD arrives from Amazon 

see this-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...ping-guide-feedback-thread-7.html#post1516814
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...ping-guide-feedback-thread-7.html#post1516957


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

*@ Extreme Gamer*

 Man this is bad. Where did you get the info from?


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Its everywhere online. Visit any hardware or technology site. Or better, google it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2011)

the floods have caused water to enter the factories. hence the delay.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> yeah. best to stockpile while you can guys.




Should have bought the Seagate Green 2tb when I was in Kolkata. 

But its a good time to get rid of the junks in our HDDs. 



Spoiler



yeah, i will. expected date is 31 Oct. and i am following that thread closely.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> Its everywhere online. Visit any hardware or technology site. Or better, google it.



I've been living under a rock lately. Never had any clue about the current situation. Will look into this.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 30, 2011)

For those who miss the bit regarding Thailand flood impact on HDD

Industry Has Two Months of HDD Stock Remaining - Analysts - X-bit labs

WD: HDD Industry Will Be Supply-Constrained Due to Thailand Flooding - X-bit labs

Seagate: Thai Flooding Is a Multi-Quarter Issues for Whole Hard Drive Industry - X-bit labs


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most probably those HDD prices are not updated.

Seagate HDD prices :

250GB @ 3.4k
320GB @ 3.8k
500GB @ 4.2k
1TB @ 5.5k
2TB Green @ 6.6k



jabber said:


> What the hell going on ?
> 
> Buy a PC Without HDD ????????????????????



nope - you can buy a PC with HDD - I remember when I paid 3k for a 120GB HDD 



Skud said:


> Should have bought the Seagate Green 2tb when I was in Kolkata.



I also had plan for buying a 2TB HDD but for the price hike plan delayed 



> But its a good time to get rid of the junks in our HDDs.



HDD price hike turned our attention towards more efficient use of precious HDD space


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> HDD price hike turned our attention towards more efficient use of precious HDD space



But not for long...
I wonder what will be the amount of profit of those shops who stockpiled lots of HDDs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> most probably those HDD prices are not updated.
> 
> Seagate HDD prices :
> 
> ...




thanks for those TP. will update with them.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ you're welcome 



d6bmg said:


> But not for long...
> I wonder what will be the amount of profit of those shops who stockpiled lots of HDDs.



must be over Ten million


----------



## Cilus (Oct 31, 2011)

As per my information, it is not the right time to go for a high end peripherals. Although there is a chance of getting CPU + Mobo at a lesser price compared to the current market price, in some shops having old stock (got i3 2100 + Asus H61 MLX @ 9K in BBSR, where the market price is 9.6K), getting HDD at a cheap price point is nearly impossible.
As per the dealers in BBSR and Kolkata, this condition will sustain for another 2 to 3 months. So better to postpone purchases for this time frame.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

May be it will sound like dumb, but what is the full name of BBSR??


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Bhubaneswar, Orissa's capital.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

^^  never heard of such acronym for Bhubaneswar. 
Nice little addition to my knowledge.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah it Sounds Cool , BBSR .


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2011)

Cilus said:


> As per my information, it is not the right time to go for a high end peripherals. Although there is a chance of getting CPU + Mobo at a lesser price compared to the current market price, in some shops having old stock (got i3 2100 + Asus H61 MLX @ 9K in BBSR, where the market price is 9.6K), getting HDD at a cheap price point is nearly impossible.
> As per the dealers in BBSR and Kolkata, this condition will sustain for another 2 to 3 months. So better to postpone purchases for this time frame.



nice suggestion but most of the online links are saying the HDD prices will  remain high for upcoming 6-12 months but the prices should come down once HDD manufacturing units dry out in Thailand and that should not take 6-12 months - HDD prices are alone increasing the config budget by 2-3k so it would be better if HDD prices come down as early as possible


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Talking about HDDs, anybody wants this HDD? 

Seagate Barracuda 3TB Review; A 1TB / Platter Monster is Unleashed


Seagate's 1TB / Platter Monster for just $180!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 1, 2011)

Will you buy it for me?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Talking about HDDs, anybody wants this HDD?
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB Review; A 1TB / Platter Monster is Unleashed
> 
> ...



Buy a few of those for us.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha Ha, can't even get one for myself. But performance is really awesome, effectively killed almost all other HDDs in sight.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2011)

^^Thanks for that link Skud.. Will look for it..


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

You are welcome buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2011)

the work has increased. all prices of processors, gpu, hdd etc are up.

*CHECK THESE -*



Spoiler



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 250|2750
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1100
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|21700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|25650
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6800
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Acer P206HQ|5150
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|ALTEC LANSING BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|32650
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8400
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6790-2PM2D1GD5|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|36475
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)|4800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|41625
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|10250
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE GA-H61M-D2-B3|3450
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|10250
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 B3|4600
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|52125
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-M PRO B3|8900
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE|14200
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|62350
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD55 B3|10192
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB|15750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|6950
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1450
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard K200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|72192
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6970 Lightning/MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC|20900
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD55 B3|10192
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6870 1GB * 2 Crossfire|23500
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2420HD|10000
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000|1150
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
*Total*
|85892
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|17200
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD55 B3|10192
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE * 2 Crossfire|28400
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|Benq G2420HD|10000
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Alpha L - Speed/Control|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Edifier C2|3200
|
* Total*
|102192
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

^^ All the configs looks good.  In 100K rig, you can add 500GB Hdd because those who are building 100K rig, should not have any problem in increasing the budget by 2-3K more.


----------



## d3p (Nov 2, 2011)

*@Jas: *Keep it up buddy. 

I still have the same/lame question to ask, why are we offering speakers in these configs ?? Why can't they be optional depending on the need of the user ??

By removing the Speakers, probably we can add few more thousands to each config & a better Hardware can also be suggested.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes. A little cheaper speakers might be in optional for better HW maybe?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks guys. ok d6bmg. 
d3p5kor but speakers are necessary. if a person has budget of 30k we wont suggest speakers optional, right?
otherwise we can all modify the rig if a person doesnt wont things like speakers/ups etc.



thetechfreak said:


> Yes. A little cheaper speakers might be in optional for better HW maybe?



nice you posted. i again forgot workstation


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Core i7 2600k is 16350/- (15570+5% VAT) at Lynx. Even with shipping it will be within 16.5k.


Intel Core i7 Processor 3.40 GHz - Model i7-2600K â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2011)

To Save some cost we can go with these on 50k rig 

Intel DH67VR @ 4.1k
Core i5 2320 @ 9.5k


----------



## d3p (Nov 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> d3p5kor but speakers are necessary. if a person has budget of 30k we wont suggest speakers optional, right?
> otherwise we can all modify the rig if a person doesnt wont things like speakers/ups etc.



Upto 50k Configs can be modified & speakers can be made optional IMO.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope you finalise a final draft of the configs soon 
waiting for it Jaskanwar


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

Darna Jaroori Hai:- 


1TB hard drive price set to rise above £100 | KitGuru


Looks like we are in a bit better position as of now.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ Hope it is only a prediction.  
Paying ~9K for 1TB is ridiculous.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

Skud said:


> Core i7 2600k is 16350/- (15570+5% VAT) at Lynx. Even with shipping it will be within 16.5k.
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 Processor 3.40 GHz - Model i7-2600K â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India



both smc and theitwares have incresed it to 17.2k -
Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K

maybe lynx needs to update it.



topgear said:


> To Save some cost we can go with these on 50k rig
> 
> Intel DH67VR @ 4.1k
> Core i5 2320 @ 9.5k



intel has bad service and that mobo has only 2 sata ports.

but that cpu is cheaper at 9.3k -
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Intel Core i5 2320 Sandy Bridge 3.0GHz (3.3GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52320

thanks for pointing it out TP.



d3p5kor said:


> Upto 50k Configs can be modified & speakers can be made optional IMO.



but d3p5kor speakers are essential part of a pc. i mean we cant enjoy a movie or game without sound. 



thetechfreak said:


> Hope you finalise a final draft of the configs soon
> waiting for it Jaskanwar



ok.



Skud said:


> Darna Jaroori Hai:-
> 
> 
> 1TB hard drive price set to rise above £100 | KitGuru
> ...


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> both smc and theitwares have incresed it to 17.2k -
> Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K
> 
> maybe lynx needs to update it.




It has already been updated a few days ago, so I think the rate is right for the time being.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *
> intel has bad service and that mobo has only 2 sata ports.*
> 
> but that cpu is cheaper at 9.3k -
> ...



Well not anymore. *Digicare *are the current authorized RMA firm for intel. They offer terrific service. My old 1156 intel mobo was replaced within 10 days by these guys.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Price list of BD CPUs from SMC:-



*CPU*
|
*Price*

FX4100|6575
FX6100|10175
FX8120|12025
FX8150|14225


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

Skud said:


> It has already been updated a few days ago, so I think the rate is right for the time being.



ok skud. 



vickybat said:


> Well not anymore. *Digicare *are the current authorized RMA firm for intel. They offer terrific service. My old 1156 intel mobo was replaced within 10 days by these guys.



thanks for info batman. 



Skud said:


> Price list of BD CPUs from SMC:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for updates skud. but


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

BS pricing. The 8120 should have been at the 6100's level and the 8150 at 8120's level. 

For reference, i5 2500k is 11.7k at SMC.

Some more update on HDD prices:-

KitGuru reveals the timeline for hard drive price reductions | KitGuru




> From the time that the first floods hit production, to the time when hard drive prices will return to the sort of levels we had in September 2011, will be a lengthy 9 months.
> 
> Around the start of summer 2012, we will finally see the channel price for a 1TB drive settle back down around the £25 mark.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ if 1TB HDD is going to cheap that much by then I'll buy 2 for sure 

Price of Seagate and WD has increased as they have manufacturing units in Thailand but what about Hitachi and Samsung HDDs ?? Do they also have Manufacturing untits in Thailand ?? Of not Samsung/Hitachi HDD prices should be cheaper even now.


----------



## prvprv (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ yes they should be cheaper. Seagate also doen't have many production facilities in thailand. (only 20% of their production is done in thailand. remaining in china, malaysia etc). 

But main excuse for their price hike is that most of the components used in HDDs are manufactured in Thailand. I Don't know how much truth is in that.

Does anyone have any idea why India doesn't have any IT related product factories in big scale?


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Samsung's HDD business has already been sold to Seagate if I am not mistaken and Hitachi this year has announced that the are quitting HDD business too. So I don't know how much helpful they would be.


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi friends...hope u are all in good health in this bad season change blues 

I've run into a small prob...my Creative speakers are kinda malfunctioning(my home remedies have failed)...
*So gotta get a new 2.1 set in about say @2.5K max*...

Can u give me some models to chew on? been outta touch lately


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Logitech Z313, may be.  Edifer C2 is currently the recommended here, don't know whether they are available in Kolkata.

OT: Good to see you after a long time.


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Logitech Z313, may be.  Edifer C2 is currently the recommended here, don't know whether they are available in Kolkata.
> 
> OT: Good to see you after a long time.



Thanks...good to see u too..

Yeah...was looking at that Z313,but the logitech site doesn't provide info on the wattaage details of the set...

Also found this from the edifier site


> Sahiba Infotech
> Chaterjee International Center,
> 16th Floor, Flat No. : A1, 33A,
> Jawahar Lal Nehru Road, Kolkata
> +91 33 22267231


----------



## Tenida (Nov 5, 2011)

Its 25 RMS speaker.
Here's the link
Speaker System Z313

Click the specification for wattage details.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

prvprv said:


> Does anyone have any idea why India doesn't have any IT related product factories in big scale?



Due to political unrest.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 5, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> *So gotta get a new 2.1 set in about say @2.5K max*...
> 
> Can u give me some models to chew on? been outta touch lately



Long time no see 

Edifier C2 
Or
Creative Inspire T3100 

No to Z313..
Reason : 


Spoiler



Poor frequency response, bad sound separation, Sub distortion at high volumes..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2011)

updated!! now on workstation. 

what do you think of this as first post - 



> *PC Buying Guide*​
> *hothotbuzz.com/wp-content/gallery/dell-desktop-pc/bostro-branded-notebook-pc.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



suggestions?

or any other image?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

Configs are good, at least for now. Prices will continue to change slightly due to fluctuation of dollar. Ignore it. As for the picture, it looks more like an ad of dell.  
Just joking.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2011)

how about these 

*www.knowyourgadget.com/gallery/2011/05/iBuyPower-Erebus-375x375.jpg

*www.pdfusermanual.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/ibuypower-gamer-extreme-966-gaming-desktop-pc.jpg

*www.gadgetfolder.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Mouse-Computer-G-Tune-Masterpiece-Gaming-Desktop.jpg

*www.gadgetgeek.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/compaq-presario-desktop.jpg

all images are courtesy of their original owner(s)

now make a choice


----------



## Cilus (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ Ultra superb. I like the 1st one.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah the first one looks like a beast...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes the first one is good.


@Jas
Lets make SSD normal in both workstation rigs. and HDD as extra. add a 1 Tb disk in the 120k rig.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> how about these
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



First one, without any doubt.
The last one belongs to HP-Compaq.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 6, 2011)

Few more pics of gaming pc 
*i.imgur.com/VXsg2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Iapkb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EmJzz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Eyq0V.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bUxFv.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

^^ From where are you getting them??  any source site?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2011)

@Tenida

I like the last one most 
The SLI one probably wont go down well with CrossFire guys


----------



## Tenida (Nov 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Tenida
> 
> I like the last one most
> The SLI one probably wont go down well with CrossFire guys



Yes me too like the last one with some cool 3D effect



d6bmg said:


> ^^ From where are you getting them??  any source site?



From World Wide Web mate  (Just kidding) Its from google mate Hehehhe


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2011)

I liked the first one on my post and even on Tenida's post the third one looks great


----------



## sunilrathaur (Nov 7, 2011)

hi! 
i m new comer here
please some one post latest list for pc under 40 k
thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2011)

in the 4th PC, is the PSU screwed to the outside?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> in the 4th PC, is the PSU screwed to the outside?




Think about that like this: showoff at its best.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks TP and Tenida. which to put?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 7, 2011)

sunilrathaur said:


> hi!
> i m new comer here
> please some one post latest list for pc under 40 k
> thanks



Read the questions present in the Thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html.

Then create a new thread with providing answers of the questions.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks TP and Tenida. which to put?



first one on my post or third one on Tenida's post - or else if you have any personal preference you can go with that too


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ Off-topic: topgear, don't you sleep?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Off-topic: topgear, don't you sleep?



He does. He probably does not have time during the day. So he ventures at night.

if he wont sleep then he wouldnt have been on Topgear. rather at a lower speEed and gear


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar and everyone*

Found a perfect card and in sli mode, it will prove to deliver a killer 3d experience.

*Zotac Gtx 560-ti 2gb gddr5 is now available at lynx india at a price of 14.5k.*

Pair two of these and the extra 2gb framebuffer will really handle higher resolutions and 3dvision like a breeze. Check *here*.

I guess its ideal for a 3d rig.

Post your comments guys.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Here we go again. I think some one must test both 2 gb version of 6950 and this in multi gpu mode to be more certain.

If anyone got a few good review links please post. 
I am searching for them now.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ Buddy we are not comparing it with 6950 2gb at all. This one is meant to handle 3d vision because of its additional vram. Previously,560-ti 1gb sli faltered in 3d due to vram limitations as in 3d, a particular frame is rendered almost twice but doesn't take twice the time as the gpu copies the additional frame albeit in a different orientation as compared to original, into the framebuffer.

So more vram was always the ideal requirement. This will hopefully address those previous limitations.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

I know mate we are not. But 3d is not always the only use of a PC. I am pretty sure that this 2 Gb card is going to be great performer. We should always remember limitation of 3d on smaller screens. Have read many cases where people have ended up with headaches.
But hey lets not get offtopic?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

@vickybat: price of that 2GB 560ti looks good, rather very goos considering that msi 560ti hawk sells @ 14K.. Hopefully we will see some review soon enough and then recommend this to users.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @vickybat: price of that 2GB 560ti looks good, rather very goos considering that msi 560ti hawk sells @ 14K.. Hopefully we will see some review soon enough and then recommend this to users.



Why don't you try to find out some reviews of the 2GB version of 560 Ti and its use in over 1080P or 3D gaming and post it here? 
It will help Jaskanwar a lot in his hard work of creating all the configs. We want valuable participace from all of you guys to make this highly useful thread more better.
There are plenty of reviews available as the card is not a new one, only it is newly available in India.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

@ All Monitor buyers: Not to buy led version of BenQ G2220HD & G2420HD. Have a look at this:

*i.imgur.com/JVFyT.png

Just not a single of this i've seen many comparison so i'm blown out led performing worse than Non Led Monitor. Not just for BenQ Monitor Even this is the problem with dell, etc. This are not true led panels. True Led panels are used in led tvs. Even a erodov member who work for Dell has came to this conclusion. Hope it helps to buyer.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ There's no such thing as LED panels. LED's are simply used for backlighting as lcd panels have no active light source. Instead of ccfl lighting on the so called "NON-LED" panels,  these use led's. 

Now there are two types of led displays:

1. Edge lit
2. Array lit

The second one is the most successful implementation of led backlighting but is expensive as well. Edge lit are most common but do not offer better contrast.

Led tv's are superior because they have different panel type like ips,mva,pva as opposed to tn seen in common lcd monitors. Therefore implementation of led is better there due to superior panel technology.

On the other hand, the benq g222hdl has no such issues and it has been tried and tested. More than 10 of my friends including my brother own the monitor and they are more than satisfied with it. For 6.8k, you definitely won't find anything better. Its really stupid to compare this with more expensive hdtv's.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Why don't you try to find out some reviews of the 2GB version of 560 Ti and its use in over 1080P or 3D gaming and post it here?
> It will help Jaskanwar a lot in his hard work of creating all the configs. We want valuable participace from all of you guys to make this highly useful thread more better.
> There are plenty of reviews available as the card is not a new one, only it is newly available in India.



Nice thinking.. Was searching for any review of 'Zotac' 560ti 2GB edition, but can't find any anywhere. May be I'm overlooking at one or more places, but one thing for sure, this card is not overclocked. Its a normal 560ti card with only one added advantage, 1GB extra VRAM. So, I highly doubt over its 'real' capabilities.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2011)

Get edge-lit LED if you like backlight bleed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar and everyone*
> 
> Found a perfect card and in sli mode, it will prove to deliver a killer 3d experience.
> 
> ...



those smc guys removed a nice 2GB TFII from their site 

and yes its recommended for 3D rig. 



topgear said:


> first one on my post or third one on Tenida's post - or else if you have any personal preference you can go with that too



ok buddy.

*@thetechfreak*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600|16000
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 B3|4600
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1) * 2|2700
*Graphic Card*
|ATI FirePro V4800|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Dell UltraSharp U2311H|13650
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|62425


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|17200
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3750
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD65 B3|11232
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300 
*Graphic Card*
|AMD FirePro V7800|43650
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4200
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic SS-850AT|6300
*Case*
|Lancool PC-K62 Black/Corsair Carbide 400R|5250
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|13650
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|119682
*Optional upgrades for 120k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 120GB|12500


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

@jas
Thats perfect. But lets include 1 Tb Hdd on the 120k rig. What you think?
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - TheITWares


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @jas
> Thats perfect. But lets include 1 Tb Hdd on the 120k rig. What you think?
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - TheITWares



thanks buddy 
ok. done.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Great man 
Waiting you to post in the first page soon


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ There's no such thing as LED panels. LED's are simply used for backlighting as lcd panels have no active light source. Instead of ccfl lighting on the so called "NON-LED" panels,  these use led's.
> 
> Now there are two types of led displays:
> 
> ...



are you sure about the price - it priced at 9.1k on SMC and 8.4k on lynx



thetechfreak said:


> @jas
> Thats perfect. But lets include 1 Tb Hdd on the 120k rig. What you think?
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - TheITWares



on delta peripherals it's cheaper by 450 bucks


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

@topgear

You mean this?
Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) - www.deltapage.com

Could not find a cheaper Seagate drive on the site or even on the price list page. Also this seems out of stock


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> are you sure about the price - it priced at 9.1k on SMC and 8.4k on lynx


Yes he is 100 % sure price has came down, 2 tdf members has buyed it that price one in Delhi & one in Lamington Road. It's India arrey who has time to update it's website. 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Get edge-lit LED if you like backlight bleed.



What monitor do you have ?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> are you sure about the price - it priced at 9.1k on SMC and 8.4k on lynx



100% mate. Two of my brother's friend purchased from nehru place and lamington road at that price. It has definitely come down.

One purchased from *"computer empires" nehru place @ 6.9k* and the other from *"mahavir electronic" lamington road @ 6.8k.*
Its confirmed. They can also give me the scanned invoice if i ask them.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> 100% mate. Two of my brother's friend purchased from nehru place and lamington road at that price. It has definitely come down.



That's a good news. @ Jas: Now you can add led model on front page.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Nice thinking.. Was searching for any review of 'Zotac' 560ti 2GB edition, but can't find any anywhere. May be I'm overlooking at one or more places, but one thing for sure, this card is not overclocked. Its a normal 560ti card with only one added advantage, 1GB extra VRAM. So, I highly doubt over its 'real' capabilities.



This card is not for 1920X1080 gaming where above 1GB VRam hardly being used. This is for multi-monitor, 2560X1600 or 3D display setup where Vram plays a very important role.

A GTX 560 Ti SLI with 1 GB VRam cannot perform better than a single GTX 580 with 1.5GB memory in 3D setting because of the lower Vram whereas at 1920X1080, the scenario is completely opposite.

So 2GB GTX 560 Ti in SLI will offer superior performance in 3D or over 1080P resolution due to its 2 GB frame buffer.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2011)

Cilus said:


> This card is not for 1920X1080 gaming where above 1GB VRam hardly being used. This is for multi-monitor, 2560X1600 or 3D display setup where Vram plays a very important role.
> *No. I myself have used more than 1GB VRAM on my 580 3GB SLI @1680x1050. Would post screenshots if my mobo and/or CPU were not FUBAR at the moment, they will be going for RMA tomorrow.*
> 
> A GTX 560 Ti SLI with 1 GB VRam cannot perform better than a single GTX 580 with 1.5GB memory in 3D setting because of the lower Vram whereas at 1920X1080, the scenario is completely opposite.
> ...



Replies in bold.


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't why, but playing an old game like Flatout Ultimate Carnage consumes more than 800mb VRAM whereas Witcher 2 was capping below 700mb. I guess games like BF3 or Crysis 2 should consume more.

BTW, it was measured by process explorer. Can it be trusted?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 9, 2011)

AFAIK, in 1680x1050 resolution game playing, Gfx cards normally stressed don't get stressed to their limit. At this time it is the CPU which matters more.

And I mentioned, hardly more than 1 GB is used. But obviously there are exceptions. Even though, the extra VRAm over 1 GB is used is not significant and more than 1 GB cards, like 2GB or 3GB are simply not required. 

I think you know that within 1080P, 2GB versions of 560 Ti or HD 6950 actually perform sligltly lower than their 1 GB versions as the 2 GB frame buffer is hardly in use and it increases the latency too.

@@ SKUD, it depends upon the game solely. It is not like that more hardware demanding games always use more memory compared to some less demanding games. Consider the original Crysis, one hell of a resource hungry game; and it does not use more than 768 MB of Video memory any time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2011)

@Cilus: 1680x1050 is not CPU limited, unless its a bad crapsole port.

Crysis 2 uses 1.6-1.7GB maxed out in-game. Crysis 1 and warhead use 600MB-1.6GB.

Metro 2033 uses 1.1-1.2GB, GTA4:EFLC uses 1.4-1.5GB.

COD: MW2 uses 700MB-1.2GB.

I hope this isnt insignificant to you.

These are only a few that I've checked.

2GB frame buffer does not increase latency. Latency is increased by higher memory densities (i.e. a single chip has more space and so requires more power).

Skud have you tried ubersampling in Witcher 2?


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

Just remember, NO!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2011)

give it a try and check mem+GPU usage. You will be surprised.


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, will try.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Great man
> Waiting you to post in the first page soon



ok 



vickybat said:


> 100% mate. Two of my brother's friend purchased from nehru place and lamington road at that price. It has definitely come down.
> 
> One purchased from *"computer empires" nehru place @ 6.9k* and the other from *"mahavir electronic" lamington road @ 6.8k.*
> Its confirmed. They can also give me the scanned invoice if i ask them.



and i always forget to update it.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @topgear
> 
> You mean this?
> Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) - www.deltapage.com
> ...



How can you see the price of an out of stock product?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @topgear
> 
> You mean this?
> Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) - www.deltapage.com
> ...



they just don't update the fancy website regularly - for latest prices just visit the old fashioned price list 

*www.deltapage.com/list/index.html



MyGeekTips said:


> Yes he is 100 % sure price has came down, 2 tdf members has buyed it that price one in Delhi & one in Lamington Road. It's India arrey who has time to update it's website.
> 
> What monitor do you have ?





vickybat said:


> 100% mate. Two of my brother's friend purchased from nehru place and lamington road at that price. It has definitely come down.
> 
> One purchased from *"computer empires" nehru place @ 6.9k* and the other from *"mahavir electronic" lamington road @ 6.8k.*
> Its confirmed. They can also give me the scanned invoice if i ask them.



ok - thanks guys.

@ *vickybat* - no need for scanned invoice - your words are enough for me


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

@topgear 
But man I could not find the cheaper 3 Gb/s models. Only the costlies 6 Gb/s ones are present. 
But the faster driver are cheaper here by almost 1000 to itwares although theirs was the slower one too.
ty topgear


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*

hi thanx,

i going to buy core i5 2500k 
gigabyte GA-H67M-D2
4 gb ram
cm elite 311
corsair cx500

is it good option ??????


plz reply !!
going to buy system on sunday !! ( Navi mumbai )

than you !!!!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys, at last we find some quality 3D product, well within our range which does have support for both Nvidia Stereovision and AMD HD3D.

It is LG Cinema 3D D2342P, a 23" Display with 1920 X 1080 resolution, 5ms response time, 250cd/m2 Brightness, 2D to 3D conversion and many more features. It is also using some energy saving technology called Super LED.

It also comes with two LG's CINEMA 3D glasses and DDD or triDef 3D software for HD3D support. Here is the LINK: LG Cinema 3D Monitor D2342P | 23&rdquo; Full HD 3D LED Monitor - LG Electronics US

Now guess the price....It is available within 14K....Thanks to our new forum member Shivam to share it with us.

So Here is my AMD based 3D rig. It is not a CF rig as CF is still not supported in 3D gaming.

Core i5 2500K @ 11K
MSI Z68A-GD55 @ 9.8K
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL X 2 @ 3.2K
HIS HD 6970 2GB @ 19.2 K (HD6970 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India)

Rest of the configs will be same. For Nvidia setting, I guess Zotac 560 Ti 2 GB SLI is enough.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - July 2011*



swapnilbunty123 said:


> hi thanx,
> 
> i going to buy core i5 2500k
> gigabyte GA-H67M-D2
> ...



Kindly Fill *this* n post *here*(create a new thread) we can help u better



Cilus said:


> It is LG Cinema 3D D2342P, a 23" Display with 1920 X 1080 resolution, 5ms response time, 250cd/m2 Brightness, 2D to 3D conversion and many more features. It is also using some energy saving technology called Super LED.



But'um reviews aren't good enough for this monitor..



> The bottom line : The LG Flatron D2342P offers inexpensive 3D, with disappointing performance.
> 
> CNET Review


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, at last we find some quality 3D product, well within our range which does have support for both Nvidia Stereovision and AMD HD3D.
> 
> It is LG Cinema 3D D2342P, a 23" Display with 1920 X 1080 resolution, 5ms response time, 250cd/m2 Brightness, 2D to 3D conversion and many more features. It is also using some energy saving technology called Super LED.
> 
> ...



May be few more to add in the list..
1).  Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ - 15k

2). ASUS VG236HE - 18k at Golcha IT.

3). Alienware 2310 3D Monitor - 21k

4). BENQ XL2410T 3D MONITOR - 22k

May be samsung one is better.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> May be few more to add in the list..
> 1).  Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ - 15k
> 
> 2). ASUS VG236HE - 18k at Golcha IT.
> ...



I don't think any of these monitor are near perfect. I think 3d is really over hyped. Just giving my opinion about 3d.


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2011)

^ I agree that 3D may not be a affordable stuff for few of us, 
BUT OVER HYPED 

Find some backup before doubting on the above Monitors & their Performances....

Or Do let us know what kind of suggestion you have for 3D Monitors ???


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

3D monitors would be good vfm after 3-4 years (at least). So till then best thing is to avoid them except for the situation where rig builder is asking for it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

*560Ti (448 cores) coming on 29th this month:-*

Google Translate

It will give the 570 & 6950 some good competition.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ man its too late for that now. The 560-ti should have had 448 cores in the first place.
The gtx 470 used to have this many SP's.

This will surely beat a 6950 and will fill the gap between 560-ti and 570.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

What to expect from AMD camp now? 6970 1gb?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2011)

just expect SI. jan is not far. 

no point of this thing now.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

But Christmas is a big time for sales in Europe and US. No one will want to miss the mullah. Lots depends on pricing though.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

skud said:


> what to expect from amd camp now? 6970 1gb?



amd 7850 & 7870.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, at last we find some quality 3D product, well within our range which does have support for both Nvidia Stereovision and AMD HD3D.
> 
> It is LG Cinema 3D D2342P, a 23" Display with 1920 X 1080 resolution, 5ms response time, 250cd/m2 Brightness, 2D to 3D conversion and many more features. It is also using some energy saving technology called Super LED.
> 
> ...



your welcome, cilus.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just expect SI. jan is not far.
> 
> no point of this thing now.



Jas, i think its the right time for launch for nvidia because its next gen kepler cards are probably delayed upto 1st quarter 2012. I think amd's southern islands is also delayed for next year maybe february.

So if this one is priced around 16k, it will be a great buy for current buyers.

Here's some more *info*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2011)

^^*www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/24778-radeon-hd-7900-series-in-january

added WS rigs. any ideas to fill the remaining 2 blank posts? or remove them?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

By releasing the 448 core 560 Ti (565 as it should be called) nvidia is getting rid of bad GF110 chips that dont make it to even 570 levels.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Any ideas to fill the remaining 2 blank posts? or remove them?



Hey Jas & other,

Is it possible to make alternate Config for 50k, 60k, 100k & 100+ Configs ??

Just any idea.

Otherwise we can also make Nvidia Rig's & Radeon Rig's instead of giving them optional.

I know the work will be double, but the thread will look almost filled.

What say ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar said:
			
		

> added WS rigs. any ideas to fill the remaining 2 blank posts? or remove them?


 Nice mate. Great Job


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> *560Ti (448 cores) coming on 29th this month:-*
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> It will give the 570 & 6950 some good competition.



Its too late.. Presently there is absolutely no point of that. 
Still their business & they are doing it wrong.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Its business buddy. And I won't say its a bad move. If they priced it right, they may sell a handful of those in this Christmas. Also as EG pointed out, nVIDIA may be getting rid of bad chips.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Something to ponder over, from HardOCP's Skyrim performance preview:-




> We have harped over this before, but this game shows once again that AMD's driver support is biting it in the butt on a new game release. With not even an ETA on a new CAP for Skyrim to support CrossFireX, and no performance driver in sight, it is rather depressing for AMD GPU owners. We keep seeing this with new game launches these past few months. Rage, Deus Ex: Missing Link, even Battlefield 3 had better and working performance and SLI drivers from NVIDIA on game day launch, while AMD support was lacking.
> 
> With CrossFireX and SLI being based on profile support AMD cannot afford to lag this far behind on new game launches. NVIDIA simply has more support out of the gate for SLI in new games it seems. Gamers don't like to wait. When a new big title like this is released and unlocked at a certain time on a certain date, gamers are lined up waiting to play it right then and there. It matters that performance and Dual-GPU acceleration is supported when the game launches, and not days after.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Hey Jas & other,
> 
> Is it possible to make alternate Config for 50k, 60k, 100k & 100+ Configs ??
> 
> ...



i thought of putting 3D in those posts?



thetechfreak said:


> Nice mate. Great Job



thanks.



Skud said:


> Something to ponder over, from HardOCP's Skyrim performance preview:-



lazy people?


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

At least they are going to fix Rage issues in 11.11. No news of new CAP so far.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2011)

Twitter
see 5th post.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

JS: Twitter is volatile. You need to show exact tweet.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn!  Looks like its got hidden among other twits in mine.

@EG: This:-

Twitter


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

I did see it. I just wanted J.S. to make note of it for next time


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

Skyrim would require 150~ hours of play. You won't finish it quickly, so you can start late.

anyhow, CAP should have been out by now.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i thought of putting 3D in those posts?



ok, that's cool. 

Here goes the config from my side...

                                                        *www.lcdzone.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/W63D_Directed_03.jpg

*Nvidia 3D Vision with Single Monitor [OC-able].*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Processor cooler*
|Corsair H80|6200
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-M PRO B3|8900
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC x 2|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 v2|6800
*Case*
|NZXT Tempest EVO|5500
*Monitor*
|ASUS 3D MONITOR VG236H |18300
*Glasses*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit |8100
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z506|4500
|
*Total*
|115000
Probably add two more Asus VG236H = 36600 for 3D Surround Stereoscopic Display. 

*Nvidia 3D Vision with Single Monitor [Non-OC].*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-M PRO B3|8900
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC x 2|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 v2|6800
*Case*
|CM Elite RC431|3000
*Monitor*
|ASUS 3D MONITOR VG236H |18300
*Glasses*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit |8100
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z506|4500
|
*Total*
|106000


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

@Jas: Why don't you add a HTPC Rig ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Good idea. May be a couple of rigs, depending on the mobo size.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Good idea. May be a couple of rigs, depending on the mobo size.



There are many H67 & Z68 Zotac Mini-itx board with bluetooth & wifi available in market. We can use Intel i3/15 T, S too Processor in it. We just need to find htpc case available in India. As per i know silverstone makes good htpc case. Also a bluray drive.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> @Jas: Why don't you add a HTPC Rig ?



Great idea!!! What about the budget?? predefined or flexible?


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> There are many H67 & Z68 Zotac Mini-itx board with bluetooth & wifi available in market. We can use Intel i3/15 T, S too Processor in it. We just need to find htpc case available in India. As per i know silverstone makes good htpc case. Also a bluray drive.




Silverstone cases are not so easily available in India. Very few websites show them in catalogue (Lynx and PrimeABGB come to mind), and I really doubt whether they are actually available.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm,i think zotac 560-ti 2gb gddr5 is recommended for 3d instead of msi because of its extra 1gb vram which is a boon for 3d. Two of these are tailor made for a perfect 3d config.

The 2nd frame rendered will definitely need additional vram.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2011)

d3p5kor:

The 2400 can be OCed because it's a Z68. Even P67 can. Only the number of available multipliers is less.
GTX 570 2.5GB SLI should be chosen.
2600k instead of the 2500k and 2500/k instead of 2400.

Put H80 in the 2400 configuration. H100 in the 2500k setup.

Unless it's for movies, you want to do 3D right.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Put H80 in the 2400 configuration. H100 in the 2500k setup.
> Unless it's for movies, you want to do 3D right.



H80 or even Thermalright SA would suffice for 2500K..


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 12, 2011)

just for the doubt...can a corsair tx750w-v2 handle crossfire hd6950 1gb without breaking a sweat?...based on the megamind's signature config...!
i mean all the psu calculator online are reporting 685~702w as the psu power supply needed...or 850w would be needed?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> can a corsair tx750w-v2 handle crossfire hd6950 1gb without breaking a sweat?...based on the megamind's signature config...!



Yes it can.. But'um wat does this have to do with my siggy??


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 12, 2011)

^^dude dont worry im not mocking your siggy....just that im goin to build same config with msi z68-gd55 around dec-jan...so saw your signature &it was right above my query so added it...
then too..."free publicity"......
btw where did u find xfx hd6950 for just rs.10600..now-a-dayz?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> just for the doubt...can a corsair tx750w-v2 handle crossfire hd6950 1gb without breaking a sweat?...based on the megamind's signature config...!
> i mean all the psu calculator online are reporting 685~702w as the psu power supply needed...or 850w would be needed?



750 would suffice. 850 would be overkill, but it would give rig owner a chance to extend his config in future.


----------



## d3p (Nov 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Hmm,i think zotac 560-ti 2gb gddr5 is recommended for 3d instead of msi because of its extra 1gb vram which is a boon for 3d. Two of these are tailor made for a perfect 3d config.
> 
> The 2nd frame rendered will definitely need additional vram.


u mean by 2gb sli or a single 2gb would suffice....



Extreme Gamer said:


> d3p5kor:
> The 2400 can be OCed because it's a Z68. Even P67 can. Only the number of available multipliers is less.



The problem is P67 boards are of same price as Z68 & then the availability.




Extreme Gamer said:


> GTX 570 2.5GB SLI should be chosen.
> 2600k instead of the 2500k and 2500/k instead of 2400.



I remember, few months back there was a poll to understand or decide till what budget the config can be posted & the config above 120k is removed. So you can understand.....


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

*@max_snyper:
*TX750 will be sufficient for that config.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> btw where did u find xfx hd6950 for just rs.10600..now-a-dayz?



In chennai, only at one shop... 
Off-topic : I was surprised about that shop.. When i inquired about 6950, the shopkeeper said, "U need a good smps to power this GPU, which smps do u have?" I replied, CM silent pro M600.. Then he said "Oh, then it'll be fine"..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> u mean by 2gb sli or a single 2gb would suffice....
> 
> The problem is P67 boards are of same price as Z68 & then the availability.
> 
> ...



Replies in *bold*.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> In chennai, only at one shop...
> Off-topic : I was surprised about that shop.. When i inquired about 6950, the shopkeeper said, "U need a good smps to power this GPU, which smps do u have?" I replied, CM silent pro M600.. Then he said "Oh, then it'll be fine"..




You have just unearthed a JEWEL, a RARE SPECIES, a GENIUS and what not!!!  So what price did he quote?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

^^The thing in my siggy..



Spoiler



XFX 6950 1GB - 10,600/-


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

Any deal on Sapphire or MSI?


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 12, 2011)

^^too bad i dont live in chennai
I live in mumbai...as always a 10th or may be lesser education qualified lad is generally present behind the counter....
@skud xfx is a good brand for gpu these days around the world ...In India it is a good brand till it generates a fault.....problems arises in the rma department..courtesy:RASHI peripherals...


----------



## vickybat (Nov 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> u mean by 2gb sli or a single 2gb would suffice....



I meant 2gb sli.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Any deal on Sapphire or MSI?



That dealer doesn't stock any other brands as of now..



max_snyper said:


> ^^too bad i dont live in chennai



But i do... I'm just a PM away from you..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys whom should I contact at Asus if Rashi doesnt honour my mobo's warranty?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys what about a single gtx 590 @ 38.5k for 3d?

Found this:

*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 590 3072MB, 768-bit *

It can easily handle 3d due to its sheer rendering power and can drive surround as well.
Its the recommended gpu in tomshardware at its price along with 6990. All its past issues have been fixed and i think its a pretty powerful card at stock. With new drivers, performance of 590 has grown enormously as previously it faltered to perform close to a 6990.

Guys whats your take on it?


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2011)

^ seems reference. No from me.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2011)

1.5GB/GPU, so no.


----------



## Joker (Nov 13, 2011)

no. gtx 590 is not a very reliable card.

drivers might have improved but cant say for quality (vrm). since it is a halo card, india is most likely to only have the early/old stock as indians dont really buy halo products.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually the reviews say its one of the best 590's out there. I've found some:

*Zotac GTX590 SLI 5760x1080 Nvidia Surround Review*

*ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 3GB Review - Quad SLI-hardwareheaven*
*
Zotac Geforce GTX 590-XS Reviews*

Zotac's service in india is also excellent now as its handled by *Digicare* (same guys who handle RMA operations for MSI).
I even think this doesn't have any vrm issues ( guys can you provide some links showing vrm issues of zotac 590 so that we can confirm about this card).

*Guys another interesting find:*

AOC has launched a 23inch IPS led monitor - *AOC IPS LED Monitor - i2353Ph* & a 3d monitor *"3D LED Monitor - e2352Phz"* as well which supports the tridef software. *That means amd cards will also do 3d here.
*
These monitors are available locally through AOC dealers and i will post prices here if i manage to find them.

Meanwhile, check the review of AOC i2353Ph IPS monitor *here*. It performs very good and if priced cheaper than dell u2311h, will be an excellent buy.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2011)

There goes the review of "Zotac GTX 590" - www.tbreak.com/tech/2011/03/zotac-gtx-590-review/3/

Whether driver was the cause or 125 mV voltage bump or none of these. Reference GTX 590 has weak VRMs. Avoid it. Long term RMA investment.

Let's not forget this too: Nvidia GTX 590 Reaches 112 Degrees Celsius in Thermal Tests - Softpedia

Non reference recommended.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2011)

Never take a GTX 590 over 95C.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Let's not forget this too: Nvidia GTX 590 Reaches 112 Degrees Celsius in Thermal Tests - Softpedia
> 
> Non reference recommended.



Users shouldn't even try it. 122C is too much to handle for any card.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2011)

No one has "taken" GTX 590 to 110 degree Celsius nor any user has "tried anything." It is simply the temp which Infrared thermal test by Hardware.fr reported when the stock card is on full load. Albeit in a lower mid-end case.

I don't even see the point of so many "specialized" rigs on the main page. It'd be good if they could be streamlined.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 13, 2011)

ico said:


> I don't even see the point of so many "specialized" rigs on the main page. It'd be good if they could be streamlined.



Like? I didn't the meaning of this part of your post.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2011)

never mind. That will be tough to do. People tend to have very fluctuating bugets. hmm.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2011)

ico said:


> There goes the review of "Zotac GTX 590" - Zotac GTX 590 Review | t-break: Tech @ Its Fastest
> 
> Whether driver was the cause or 125 mV voltage bump or none of these. Reference GTX 590 has weak VRMs. Avoid it. Long term RMA investment.
> 
> ...



The guy really pushed that card. Since the driver he was on didn't have any fail safe method, the card went kaput with 125mV overclocking. He was on pursuit of a 10k 3dmark score which i guess in the real world hardly anybody will plan to do and stress the card to those levels.

Anyways, its true that reference 590's cannot handle high overvolting due to relatively weaker vrm's. Let see if we can find some non-reference models at a good price. Ico, can you suggest a good boardmaker making these? I will  then try and find the price.

Until then, *zotac 560-ti 2gb sl*i will be perfect for that 3d rig.

Btw did you check the AOC monitors?


----------



## smltngs (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a athlon 2 x4 620 (2.6ghz) in my current rig. Is it worth to upgrade to a phenom 2 x4 955 or 965 BE for gaming. I play at 1920x1080 on my samsung b2230 monitor(22 inch) with gts250 512mb.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2011)

^^No point in upgrading the graphics CPU, it can handle 1080P gaming. For 1080P, you need to change the Graphics cards of yours. At least cards like HD 6850 is required.

Also regarding GTX 590, you're forgetting one thing; it still has 1.5 GB Vram per GPU. So when going over 1080P resolution or 3D setup, the card will be bottlenecked by the Vram size in a same way the GTX 580 does.
That is the sole reason that HD 6970 CF performs same as GTX 580 SLI in over 1080P or multi-monitor setups.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay guys found some interesting palit cards suitable for 3d rigs:

*Palit - GTX560 Ti GDDR-5 ( 2048MB ) Graphic Card @ 14.2k*

*Palit - GTX580 GDDR-5 ( 3072MB ) Graphic Card @ 28.9k*
*
Palit - GTX 590 GDDR5 ( 3072MB )Graphic Card @ 37.4k*

The 560-ti 2gb and 580 3gb have enough frame buffer for 3d and when paired in sli mode, will deliver some blazing performance even at higher resolutions including 3d surround.

Prices of gtx 590 are relatively pretty low. But i'm having a hard time finding a non-reference model.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

The 590 you linked is not suitable. 3072 MB= 1536 MB/GPU.

I own a pair of those 580s and can attest to their performance. Bear in mind that these cards barely OC.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ I know that. 1536/mb/gpu is enough for fullhd 3d atleast. I just wanted to know about non-reference 590's but not able to find one yet.

Have you tried 3d with your 580 3gb sli? I guess they are perfect for 3d at any resolution.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I know that. 1536/mb/gpu is enough for fullhd 3d atleast. *Wrong*
> 
> I just wanted to know about non-reference 590's but not able to find one yet. *MARS II? Just kidding *
> 
> Have you tried 3d with your 580 3gb sli? I guess they are perfect for 3d at any resolution. *No, and I dont have any plans to do so. It is an immature technology that does more eye and brain damage than you know.*



Replies in *bold*


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

*@EG:* But afaik, MARS II is a Limited Edition Card right ???
Just a query...Coz i never found the price tag mentioned above MARS II.

*@Vicky:* Adding 590 or 6990 into the Config list will take the overall price tag to above 150 easily. So let not discuss more about that & try possible to get it under 120k as decided over the Poll.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

d3p I wrote that i was joking. $1499 is the price.

at 120k 3D shouldnt even be mentioned.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> d3p I wrote that i was joking. $1499 is the price.
> at 120k 3D shouldnt even be mentioned.



Are you seriously kidding me ??? $1499???? F*** this Card ......

BTW do let me know, is there any problems with these configs..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1525458-post845.html


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Remove the GTX 560 Tis and place 2GB GPUs.

3D shouldnt be here in this thread IMHO. Wait for the technology to mature and the card performance to come up.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Replies in *bold*



I don't agree with your Ist reply at all. I have seen many reviewers trying 3d in full hd using a single 580 and getting good playable fps in games like crysis 2. 

For 590, it should be a piece of cake at least in fullhd. Justify your replies before putting them in the first place.

And about 3d being immature, its a complete personal opinion. There are lot others who appreciate the technology.



d3p5kor said:


> *
> @Vicky: Adding 590 or 6990 into the Config list will take the overall price tag to above 150 easily. So let not discuss more about that & try possible to get it under 120k as decided over the Poll.*


*

So we shall stick with 560-ti sli right? I mean the 2gb ones. How about a single 580 3gb for a hassle free setup?*


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> And about 3d being immature, its a complete personal opinion. There are lot others who appreciate the technology.



Absolutely True....



vickybat said:


> So we shall stick with 560-ti sli right? I mean the 2gb ones. How about a single 580 3gb for a hassle free setup?



560ti 2GB Sli will be a good option than a Single 580 3GB. Both in terms of Performance as well as the pricings.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

> I don't agree with your Ist reply at all. I have seen many reviewers trying 3d in full hd using a single 580 and getting good playable fps in games like crysis 2.



Reviewers never max out their setups. Often you wont get to see the occasional spikes as they show you avg fps.
Crysis 2 shows usage of 1.6-1.8GB. Imagine how much 3D would draw.

Metro 2033 shows 1.2GB use. in 3D easily 1.7GB I'm sure.

GTA IV shows 1.4-1.6GB usage. 3D would obviously require quite a bit more.

Crysis 1 and Warhead also use 1.6GB.

The above are at a resolution of 1680x1050. That is not even FHD/1200p.
I didnt even tweak the drivers.

Reviewers usually only show the average framerates and many do not max out their setups in terms of AA, or they even tweak drivers for better performance over higher quality.



> And about 3d being immature, its a complete personal opinion. There are lot others who appreciate the technology.



I know I didnt specify it, but I was referring to active 3D. Shutter glasses hurt your eyes and damage your brain, especially over long periods of use. PERIOD.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ even spending a lot of hours playing games or using PC, without any break does the damage....

But how often we follow, that matters.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^ even spending a lot of hours playing games or using PC, without any break does the damage....
> 
> But how often we follow, that matters.



Incorrect. The quantity of damage done in an equivalent active 3D setup is much more.

I personally feel dizzy even after watching a 3D movie with passive glasses. Have stepped away from 3D because of that.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ may be you are true, someway to your own respective view.

But i haven't felt that till date, as i enjoy movies in 3D.

Ok, I can understand the same when you have commented like this.



> No, and I dont have any plans to do so. It is an immature technology that does more eye and brain damage than you know.



So not everybody has the same build & not everyone face the same problem.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Agree with you there. 
But keep in mind that the damage is in the long term, maybe after a year when you use the tech extensively. 
Passive 3D has its problem that your ears are not in sync with your eyes, which is what causes the dizziness. This is one of the few problems that has carried over from active 3D.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ EG is right here; Me too, have read an article about it.

But lets 3D config be present in the rig for the people who wanna take their chances. We don't need to be personally biased. This thing is discussed earlier here and lets stop it now. We will mention that 3D does have some sideeffects. 

*No more personal views please.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys, how about this??

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Seagate Barracuda LP ST32000542AS 2TB 5900 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive Looks like cheapest. What are your views??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

At 120k you are seriously limiting performance at the highest settings.

Many games also dont do well with 3D. You are shelling out a lot of money to play only a few games well.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> At 120k you are seriously limiting performance at the highest settings.
> 
> Many games also dont do well with 3D. You are shelling out a lot of money to play only a few games well.



How many times now I have to mention you that it is a personal choice?? It entirely depends upon the Buyer's decision if he wants 3D or not? We can't force him.


We do have normal 120K configs too and buyer can easily select that one if he does not want 3D. Even if he goes for 3D and does't like it, he can easily play in 2D view in 3D display, isn't he and GTX 560 Ti 2 GB in SLi is enough powerful to offer playability in the highest settings.

Extreme Gamer, leave the matter here for now. If any person creates a thread about 3D setting, lecture him as much as you want for not to go for 3D. But not here anymore. We'll have a separate setting for 3D; that's all.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Since when did stating the obvious become personal choice? Nowhere in the post did I say "dont go 3D" or "3D is bad."
I only stated that 3D should be an add-on and not a part of a budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 14, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Guys, how about this??
> 
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Seagate Barracuda LP ST32000542AS 2TB 5900 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive Looks like cheapest. What are your views??



Most prolly prices are not updated there..

But for a stop gap solution, it would be more than descent.


----------



## smltngs (Nov 15, 2011)

@cilus 
thanx for the reply.
i am thinking of buying gtx 560 non-ti.
can u give me price range of the card.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ Please create your own thread mate. This one is a buying guide thread and not meant for suggestions.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> At 120k you are seriously limiting performance at the highest settings.
> 
> Many games also dont do well with 3D. You are shelling out a lot of money to play only a few games well.




Extreme Gamer, that was your previous post which I was refering. Now tell me where did you say "3D should be an add-on and not a part of a budget." Rather than you are stating that 3D is bad, 3D is not justified, 3D does not sclae well, there are few games for 3D.
 And what is *"Sating the obvious"* part...explain. Here we have configs for every type and every budget and 3D config is just one part of it. Why should we exclude it from the budget....because you don't like it.

Now, don't again say you were trying to convey something else by those words like you always do.

In my previous post I've clearly mentioned that we will be having all kinda config here and *you can guide the person in his thread if he wants 3D, but not here*. In any of the posts did I say that the points put by you are wrong? They are valid points. But this is not a place to discuss all those things in detail.


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, so finally we are here in some sort of conclusion.

*List of changes : *
*Added Zotac 560ti 2GB's in SLI.
*Added Sound Card.

*Nvidia 3D Vision with Single Monitor [OC-able].*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Processor cooler*
|Corsair H80|6200
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68V PRO B3|13000
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac 560GTX-TI 2048MB x 2|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 v2|6800
*Case*
|NZXT Tempest EVO|5500
*Monitor*
|ASUS 3D MONITOR VG236H |18300
*Glasses*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit |8100
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar DX|4500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z506|4500
|
*Total*
|123500
*Probably add two more Asus VG236H = 36600 for 3D Surround Stereoscopic Display. *
*
Add GTX580 3GB's in SLI instead of 560ti SLI, if budget permits.
Now please someone suggest a Decent H67 Board for Non OC Config.*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

> Probably add two more Asus VG236H = 36600 for 3D Surround Stereoscopic Display.



bad idea with 2 560 Tis. Suggest 580 3GB SLI for surround 3D.

Also, you want a decent mobo for OCing. Something in the 12k range. That mobo you suggested should actually be in a non-OC setup.

My general experience with mobos in the 6-10k range is that they have limited OCability and cannot tolerate voltage changes.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

*@ d3p5kor*

One can overclock with p67 boards mate. I guess you meant h67 right?


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> bad idea with 2 560 Tis. Suggest 580 3GB SLI for surround 3D.



As told earlier, this thread has a limitation of not going beyond 120k. The suggestion coming for you is meant for Completely Enthusiast End
& completely futureproof.

But n number times it mentioned that, this is just a buying guide, we are not fulfilling anyone's wish/requirement. Its completely in general, what a 3D rig should consist of.

Do I sound clear to you ??? or Read what Cilus Mentioned in the previous posts.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Also, you want a decent mobo for OCing. Something in the 12k range. That mobo you suggested should actually be in a non-OC setup.
> 
> My general experience with mobos in the 6-10k range is that they have limited OCability and cannot tolerate voltage changes.



Suggest me, which will suit better in your opinion as well as well within budget limitations ??



vickybat said:


> *@ d3p5kor*
> 
> One can overclock with p67 boards mate. I guess you meant h67 right?



oh my bad...corrected now...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> As told earlier, this thread has a limitation of not going beyond 120k. The suggestion coming for you is meant for Completely Enthusiast End
> & completely futureproof.
> 
> But n number times it mentioned that, this is just a buying guide, we are not fulfilling anyone's wish/requirement. Its completely in general, what a 3D rig should consist of.
> ...



Replies in *bold*.


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Ok, boss will do it.

BTW how's Gigabyte Z68 UD5 or UD7 ??? Any better ??


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

^^Afaik,h67 boards don't support sli. I think the single 5803gb is perfect here. What say?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^ Ok, boss will do it.
> 
> BTW how's Gigabyte Z68 UD5 or UD7 ??? Any better ??



I have been hearing bad things about the current UD lineup from some of my contacts. There are higher voltage fluctuations and bad loadline caliberations for one, and for another the boards run hotter than their direct asus counterparts.


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^Afaik,h67 boards don't support sli. I think the single 5803gb is perfect here. What say?



for non oc Config, a single 580 3GB with 2400 will rock & roll..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2011)

D35Kor, since we are providing motherboards over 12K budget, I guess MSI Z68A-GD80 can be a worthy option here. Check HERE. The i7 2600K was overclocked to 5.3 GHz with 1.55V Vcore voltage.

Tenida has this board I think we can ask him about the performance of the board.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree with the GD80. How much does the big bang marshall cost?

For single GPU Maximus IV Gene can be considered. At its price it has a plethora of features not offered by other manufacturers.

d3p, since no H67 mobo offers SLI, just place a P67 mobo and dont include OCing addons.

I know its XL-ATX but still.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know if these problems plagued every Z68 mobos out there, but here's something from Xbit Labs of the MSI Z68A-GD80 board:-



> Just as before, a single graphics accelerator will work at full PCI Express 3.0 x16 speed, and if both slots are occupied it will be cut down in half. As for the third slot, you can install a graphics card there, too, but it will work as PCI Express 2.0 and its maximum speed will never exceed x4. Moreover, these four lanes are provided not by the CPU, but by the system core logic set. In normal mode they are used for different additional controllers, *so if you have a graphics card installed into the third slot, then you will have to sacrifice one eSATA and one SATA port, both internal USB 3.0 ports, IEEE1394 (FireWire) support and two PCI slots.*




Link:- MSI Z68A-GD80 (G3) One of the First Mainboards with PCI Express 3.0 Support. Page 2 - X-bit labs


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

That doesnt make the mobo undesirable. Upto two GPUs is what this thread aims at.

Why would anyone wanna block his IO headers and onboard buttons anyway?


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

What about having a CFX setup and a third card for PhysX? I know its not the aim of this thread, but was curious if this is a common syndrome of Z68 chipset.


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

^ are you talking about the 3D Rig or something different ???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

We can suggest AMD setups for 3D too. User can use display config and 3D software implement of his choice.

Skud, unless your mobo has an NF200 chip, never use more than 2 GPUs (even then I wouldnt recommend it because of added latency and the fact that you are still intefacing with an x16 bus on the SB chips).


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

What about 990FX?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

990FX is OK. It has 32 lanes


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Last one: Any chance, Z77 (or whatever Ivy Bridge will bring out) will get some more lanes over Z68?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 15, 2011)

Possibly 16 lanes of PCIE 3.0.

SLI suffers at x8/x8 2.0 speeds by at least 10% across all games.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

CFX doesn't suffer that much. But 16 lanes ain't gonna solve the tri-card problem, I guess.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 15, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> SLI suffers at x8/x8 2.0 speeds by at least 10% across all games.



There isn't a diff. between x8/x8 & x16/x16 SLI/CFX atleast till 2560x1600...


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2011)

^ Yes, that's correct info.



Skud said:


> What about having a CFX setup and a third card for PhysX? I know its not the aim of this thread, but was curious if this is a common syndrome of Z68 chipset.



What you are suggesting is a physx setup with primary cf setup. Our forum member cilus has a similar setup i.e 6870cf +8800gt physx on an asus 990fx sabertooth motherboard and phenom 2 x6 1090t.

Its pretty powerful and will satisfy most serious gamers. But here we want 3d and nvidia is the easiest option due to easy availability of 3d hardware.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> There isn't a diff. between x8/x8 & x16/x16 SLI/CFX atleast till 2560x1600...



There is. Not much in single GPU and previous generations. But its there.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> There is. Not much in single GPU and previous generations. But its there.



Nope.. I can only find GTX480 tested.. Even if there is(in current gen.), there might be a 0.1% diff.



> If you are running on a 30" display at 2560x1600 or below, an x8/x8 SLI or CFX configuration will perform the same as a x16/x8 or x16/x16 configuration. The only time that you should even be slightly concerned about running at x8/x8 is when you move up to a multiple display setup. When we pushed the GTX 480 SLI at 5760x1200 we saw up to a 7% difference in performance between x8/x8 and x16/x16, in favor of x16/x16, but that was in one game only.



*Source*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

In SLI there is a big difference.

It depends on how much data you send. HardOCP NEVER truly maxes out any configuration.

A guy I know who has 2 470s (not in this forum/country) sees an 8% loss vs. 16x/8x mode and 10% loss vs 16x/16x mode SLI.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

> In SLI there is a big difference.



I don't see any comparison that shows a diff.



> It depends on how much data you send. HardOCP NEVER truly maxes out any configuration.



Well, in the link i gave all games are at highest possible with 4xAA &16xAF.



> A guy I know who has 2 470s (not in this forum/country) sees an 8% loss vs. 16x/8x mode and 10% loss vs 16x/16x mode SLI.



I'd rather take the word from a reviewer(w/proof).. No offence..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I don't see any comparison that shows a diff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replies in *bold*.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

@Jaskanwar
See this for our Workstation rig 
  Razer Cyclosa Bundle- Lynx India


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

^Seriously? You must be kidding, because in workstations you need a quality board, not a toy. Should also be ergonomic, like the Wave.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

@EG, Not all game provides the option to select from AA types.. 
So u say insufficient data.. Maybe but, there there should be hardly 1% diff.(at max.) between x16x16 vs x8x8 SLI at single monitor resolutions..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

Which is why I mentioned drivers and tweaks. Most games go upto 16xQ CSAA which I find smoother than 4xMSAA and 4x CSAA (the latter is rare).

In the drivers you can force lower texture quality, AF levels AND AA levels.

I should have the opportunity to verify in a week or two when my mobo gets back from RMA and if the GPUs arent damaged (hopefully).


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

^^I rem. u were facing a lot probs with each of ur pc comp. lately... Hope they get along soon


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys What is better vfm combo?

Razer Deathadder + Microsoft X4 Sidewinder vs Razer cyclosa Gaming Bundle


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

IMHO neither.

Whats your budget?

@megamind: thanks bro.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> IMHO neither.
> 
> Whats your budget?



My Budget for Mouse + Keyboard is 2-4K.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

Logitech G400+G110.

See what price you can get.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 16, 2011)

@4K, nothing better than G110 + G400. Increasing your budget a bit to see if MX518 or G500 can be added or not.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

You kidding about MX518 right? G400 replaces that mouse.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm getting Logitech G500 Mouse & Logitech G110 Keyboard @ 2.7K + 3.2K = 5.9K on letsbuy. Can i get little cheaper anywhere else ?


----------



## techbulb (Nov 16, 2011)

*Need help *
i have a *10 k* budget  & i have to repair my pc because the motherboard became faulty so please tell me a *cpu-motherboard-ram-gpu* combo in the budget i do lots of downloading and multimedia playback and less gaming. i don't want to exceed the budget because i want to buy a *Alienware* next year i do most my gaming on my ps3 at this time so please suggest i thought of amd a6-3650 or anthlon II x4 635


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2011)

Techbulb, welcome to TDF. This thread is not for asking suggestion. Create a new thread and post your requirements in detail over there.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 16, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> I'm getting Logitech G500 Mouse & Logitech G110 Keyboard @ 2.7K + 3.2K = 5.9K on letsbuy. Can i get little cheaper anywhere else ?



You may search, but that is very good combo.  Go for it.



Extreme Gamer said:


> You kidding about MX518 right? G400 replaces that mouse.



Yes, first part is typo. For second part: I didn't know that.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks D6BMG & Extreme Gamer for your suggestions. I'm going Logitech way for 5.9K (G110 + G500).


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Thanks D6BMG & Extreme Gamer for your suggestions. I'm going Logitech way for 5.9K (G110 + G500).



Do it in steps(G110 now & G500 a month later or so) u wont feel it heavy..


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Do it in steps(G110 now & G500 a month later or so) u wont feel it heavy..



I'm building a complete new rig. I wont feel heavy as my father is affording everything for me. 

Can anyone help me with headphone selection. Budget: 3K.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/148844-need-audiophile-gaming-headphone-under-3k.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> ^Seriously? You must be kidding, because in workstations you need a quality board, not a toy. Should also be ergonomic, like the Wave.


OK mate. I got it 


techbulb said:


> ]Need help
> i have a *10 k* budget  & i have to repair my pc because the motherboard became faulty so please tell me a *cpu-motherboard-ram-gpu* combo in the budget i do lots of downloading and multimedia playback and less gaming. i don't want to exceed the budget because i want to buy a Alienwarenext year i do most my gaming on my ps3 at this time so please suggest i thought of amd a6-3650 or anthlon II x4 635



Buying a processor- mobo- RAM- Gpu of decent standard is plain impossible in Rs.10k only.


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

Ray of hope?

*fudzilla.com/home/item/24890-hdd-prices-continue-to-surge


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

ok everyone...

Flipkart: Asus EAH6970DCII/2DI4S/2GD5: Graphics Card

Asus HD 6970 listed 14k on Klipfart.

ORDER IT NOW...!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ how come they are selling it for so cheap ?? 
BTW, thanks for finding this


----------



## Tenida (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow flipkart keeps graphics card.That's great news and also HD6970 at the price of Hd6950/GTX560Ti that's called a real jackpot.Hurry guys grab it.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

they will update the price as soon as possible, I think. Looks an error.

Don't kill me if anything goes wrong. At your own risk.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

Just checked out the other PC components Flipkart is keeping. They have everything except PSU I guess. Just check out the Ram prices too. They are really Awesome.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice to see Hauppauge TV Tuners. This is great.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 18, 2011)

yes..... flipkart has strted sellilng computer hardware...

now this is great...... hope they keep the service good..... and it dont turn into a bedegg......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Ok, so finally we are here in some sort of conclusion.
> 
> *List of changes : *
> *Added Zotac 560ti 2GB's in SLI.
> ...



very nice. 
but i am against water cooling after hearing about those leaking coolers and damages to gpu.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2011)

ico said:


> ok everyone...
> 
> Flipkart: Asus EAH6970DCII/2DI4S/2GD5: Graphics Card
> 
> ...



That's mind boggling. 14k for 6970 that too asus direct cu II  I think i'm dreaming. Are flipkart guys out of their minds. That said, its really a must must buy as the card is really a beast.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/148904-asus-hd-6970-direct-cu-ii-14k.html* - continue here..!


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

These two coolers look awesome value:-

HARDOCP - Introduction - Thermalright TRUE Spirit CPU Air Cooler Review


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> These two coolers look awesome value:-
> 
> HARDOCP - Introduction - Thermalright TRUE Spirit CPU Air Cooler Review


Available in India? If yes, I'll buy one now. The best thing is, they are NOT huge.  Neither expensive and they pretty much pwn Corsair H80 for the price.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't think its available, but who knows? May be flipkart will bring the stock.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Don't think its available, but who knows? May be flipkart will bring the stock.



Amazon don't have this i was thinking of buying it.


----------



## d3p (Nov 18, 2011)

@Jas: this is the latest one, so take this into account.

*Config.*

*Nvidia 3D Vision with Single Monitor [OC-able].*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11700
*Processor cooler*
|Thermalright Venomous X|3700
*Processor FAN's*
|Noctua NF-S12B x2 [Push Pull Config]|1900 [950 each from itwares]
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68V PRO B3|13000
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac 560GTX-TI 2048MB x 2|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 v2|6800
*Case*
|NZXT Tempest EVO|5500
*Monitor*
|ASUS 3D MONITOR VG236H |18300
*Glasses*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit |8100
*Mouse*
|Razer DeathAdder Black|1950
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|2300
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Sound Card*
|Asus Xonar DX|4500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z506|4500
|
*Total*
|122500
*Optional Components.*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Monitor*
|ASUS 3D MONITOR VG236H x 3 |18.3 x 3
*Monitor*
|Palit GTX580 3GB x 2|30k x 2

*Note: *This is a reference Config for understanding the basic requirement for a 3D Config. Please read the Health & Safety guidelines for usage of 3D.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Amazon don't have this i was thinking of buying it.




Even Frozen CPU doesn't. I think these are newer models, so wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 18, 2011)

@d3p5kor, i think Thermalright Silver arrow will give better results at lower price(4K)..


----------



## d3p (Nov 18, 2011)

^ the main concern is, where its available in india ???


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

IT Depot.

Here's the link:-

Theitdepot - Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU Cooler


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 18, 2011)

here i found a link for thermalright true spirit 120 at amazon,there is also 140 at the same price as mentioned by hardocp.but i want it to be available in  India.now i got two choices 212 evo and this 120.guys will prime abgb brings the thermalright coolers?
THermalright true spirit 120


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

Neither is available in India at this moment.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 18, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^ the main concern is, where its available in india ???



Also @*Primeabgb*

The *ebay store of primeabgb* has it even cheaper with free shipping...



sukesh1090 said:


> here i found a link for thermalright true spirit 120 at amazon,there is also 140 at the same price as mentioned by hardocp.but i want it to be available in  India.now i got two choices 212 evo and this 120.guys will prime abgb brings the thermalright coolers?
> THermalright true spirit 120



But GPU+Ocing CPU on VIP 400w PSU


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 18, 2011)

^^nah that cooler is huge and also i am not in need of spending 4k when my job will be done in less than 2k.I have time in my hand so i will wait till it is available.
 about that VIP psu soon it will be changed to corsair cx 430,I hope may be next month.
btw guys how about ordering it from amazon?what could be the total cost including shipping to India and how much days it will take?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^nah that cooler is huge and also i am not in need of spending 4k when my job will be done in less than 2k.I have time in my hand so i will wait till it is available.
> about that VIP psu soon it will be changed to corsair cx 430,I hope may be next month.
> btw guys how about ordering it from amazon?what could be the total cost including shipping to India and how much days it will take?



By Ordering from amazon it would cost you total 2k including amazon shipping charges & everything.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

Ask Extreme Gamer about purchasing from Amazon.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Ask Extreme Gamer about purchasing from Amazon.



I too asked Extreme Gamer for purchasing ssd from Amazon.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 18, 2011)

*YEAH THEY HAVE STARTED: Computer Components available at FLIPKART*
FLIPKART


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 18, 2011)

what about their payment method?I don't have dollars so how to pay them?
In flipcart the price of phenom II 955 is 6.3k where as in prime,smc and all it is 5.8k,so they need to price the goods correctly.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> what about their payment method?I don't have dollars so how to pay them?



Man you'll have to use credit card or paypal (Oh i forget about paypal regulations - Paypal Sucks). Your Bank will automatically handle everything. You can even use VCC if you scared of online shopping.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think COD is available. 
BTW why do you require $$$$  to buy from FLIPKART. There are many of us who bought from there.






The one and only shot will be the  RMA POLICY by FLIPKART which will turn the upside down for many like RASHI. Lets hope for the best. 

RASHI THUGS START COUNTING YOUR DAYS.


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> what about their payment method?I don't have dollars so how to pay them?
> In flipcart the price of phenom II 955 is 6.3k where as in prime,smc and all it is 5.8k,so they need to price the goods correctly.




Flipkart's price includes shipping, others not.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 18, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> I think COD is available.
> BTW why do you require $$$$  to buy from FLIPKART. There are many of us who bought from there.



He is not asking for Flipkart he is asking for amazon.com (International Shopping)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 18, 2011)

lolz right I was asking for amazon not flipcart. neither  i have playpal nor credit card,so i wait for its availbility in india.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 18, 2011)

BTW, someone I know bought a drive sometime back and having trouble to rma it because service centre guys cannot track the serial number (not under indian warranty) and he misplaced the bill. Even if you have the bill chances are high he will tell you to get it replaced through the dealer because its not through proper channels. Avoid cost2cost, Delhi.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2011)

Another Gtx 560-ti 2gb gddr5 version & this time, its a *twin frozr II*.
This one is factory overclocked at *880mhz core clock* while the zotac's were stock cards.

But price is very high *@ 16.2k* . Smc prices are higher these days.

*Source*


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Nov 22, 2011)

plz anybody find the current price for below:

core i5 2500k
asus pz68 v
seasonic sII 520
corsair / transcend 4gb ram (which one is good?)
cm Elite 311 / cm Elite 311 plus 

thank you !!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2011)

@vickybat: Evga clocks its factory OC cards at 900Mhz. Similar price here IIRC.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

swapnilbunty123 said:


> plz anybody find the current price for below:
> 
> core i5 2500k* = 12K*
> asus pz68 v *= 13K*
> ...



Look at the edits. I don't know/can't find the price of one of them.



vickybat said:


> Another Gtx 560-ti 2gb gddr5 version & this time, its a *twin frozr II*.
> This one is factory overclocked at *880mhz core clock* while the zotac's were stock cards.
> 
> But price is very high *@ 16.2k* . Smc prices are higher these days.
> ...



Overpriced. If it were around 14-14.5K, then it could have been added. Presently, I think, no.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 22, 2011)

swapnilbunty123 said:


> plz anybody find the current price for below:


core i5 2500k - 11.6K*
asus pz68 v - 12K*
seasonic sII 520 - 3.5K*
corsair 4gb ram - 1.2K*
cm Elite 311 - 2.9K(prime price) 
If front USB 3.0 is needed, Get CM elite 431 -2.9K*

* - Chennai price, inc. of VAT.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @vickybat: Evga clocks its factory OC cards at 900Mhz. Similar price here IIRC.



What about availability? Does they come with 2gb framebuffer? And most importantly, what are the prices?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2011)

1GB buffer but has higher clocks. I said similar price lol. Read what you quote.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ i've read what i've quoted. We are not interested in 560-ti's with 1gb framebuffers here. 3d remember. And where* here *you saw similar prices?? You didn't give any link.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2011)

You didnt ask "where here" before. But link:

Tirupati

This is the card I have but mine is the A1 variant (i.e. longer warranty).

Tirupati

Identical card (in the former the Crysis 2 sticker is just added on top) but no extras.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 23, 2011)

AMD sempron 150 @ 10k at flipkart...

Is this a joke...

They quoted very very high price for out of stock products......


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You didnt ask "where here" before. But link:
> 
> Tirupati
> 
> ...



MD Computers keeps these in stock right?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 23, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> AMD sempron 150 @ 10k at flipkart...
> 
> Is this a joke...
> 
> They quoted very very high price for out of stock products......



There is no point of posting here that info. 
All their out of stock AMD CPUs are listed there as RS 10000; irrespective of their type. They are in the process of updating their site and it is quite evident if you look at their AMD processor listing that those prices were not at all any real pricing.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2011)

Possible, but Tirupati should have them, because this is their site.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ Do Tirupati have their own shop/showroom at Kolkata??  If yes, then address please. 

Don't need anymore. Got it here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...ng-advice-thread-kolkata-203.html#post1532315

And I think the warrenty period of those evga cards are 3 years, right?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ 2 years


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 24, 2011)

In US, Canada region they have 10years/lifetime warranty, whereas we get only 2 years?? :sick:



vickybat said:


> MD Computers keeps these in stock right?



Yes, MD computers have all of them.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2011)

In USA and Canada, the variant sold is A1/AR etc. It has lifetime warranty. In Europe the same variant has 10 years warranty.

In India the K1/KR/E1 etc variants are sold which have 2 years warranty.

I had posted links in the forum in the GPU section, so you can check them out.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2011)

Those newer white packed Artic MX-2s suck, even AS5 (older ones to say the least) is better than this. I wish I was overexaggerting but I am not. Not only they are way too freeflowing but you'll end up putting more than what you usually apply. Not worth Rs. 350 for sure.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Those newer white packed Artic MX-2s suck, even AS5 (older ones to say the least) is better than this. I wish I was overexaggerting but I am not. Not only they are way too freeflowing but you'll end up putting more than what you usually apply. Not worth Rs. 350 for sure.



Where did you hear about this?! 

Probably a bad batch.

BTW MX-2 has always been a thin fluid, MX-3 was very viscous


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmm, guys, I'm making a entry level rig for my friend, here's the config(sub 25k):

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4k
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P @ 2.8k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 1.8k
Seagate 250GB @ 3.5k
ASUS ODD @ 1.1k
Corsair CX430 @ 2.5k
Intex Cabby @ 1k
Dell IN2030M @ 6k
Microtek UPS 600VA @ 1.5k
Altec Lansing BXR1221 @ 1k

Now thing is I need some clarification, since I've been a bit out of touch for sometime now.

1. How good is the mobo gpu? Specs are fine but can it play entry level games @ 1600x900? My friend is interested in playing FB games, and on some extent *Sims 3*, so can it play them? If not what other option do I have?

2. How good is the dell monitor? She doesn't need a high end display, she is least bothered by them, 19"/20" is good enough for her, but she does need a good after sales service, so LG/Samsung/Dell for her only(parents not so keen on BenQ or AOC, don't bother). 

3. Will a Llano based system be better for playing games? If so I need a sub 25k config with Llano.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2011)

@tkin
yes it can play those games. 
the DELL one is good monitor.


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @tkin
> yes it can play those games.
> the DELL one is good monitor.


Good, I'll give the green light then.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Jas: this is the latest one, so take this into account.
> 
> *Config.*
> 
> ...



sorry for delay d3p5kor.  (exams)

why not a NH-D14? it will allow 8GB ram to be added?
and MSI Z68A GD65 B3 @ 11k. a 500GB HDD can be added?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Where did you hear about this?!
> 
> Probably a bad batch.
> 
> BTW MX-2 has always been a thin fluid, MX-3 was very viscous


I have used 4 tubes of older ones and 1 tube of newer ones, confirmed it with few people. Not possible unless the entire stuff is cost cutting garbage. MX-3 also isn't good from what I heard from good sources. Newer MX2s are more free-flowing and surpsingly has about 48 hour curing time (and still not good enough) for anything to justify Rs. 350 for this.

Toolius (a friend from TE) pretty much has the same experience and he got it long time back. The bottom portion of the thermal paste inside the syringe is thick, rest of it that is the first to come out is like water. Shake it hard as much as you want, it just doesn't work. Another system assembler I know very well gave away 2 of his brand new pack of MX2s and bought AS5. I might import 2x large syringe of older MX2s from a friend or grab a ceramique. Not cool from Artic's end. Avoid newer MX-2s.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

Must really be a bad batch.

Get MX-4.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2011)

eeek. Older MX-2s or else forget it. I think OCZ freeze might be a much better option than Newer MX2s.

Ceramique are much better off. Its not as good as other pastes but the lifespan is far higher than any of these pastes out there so that headache is ignored. Good enough for me to use for building systems for others and testing. If I am not satisfied for my own use (IF) then I would probably grab something else that I suggested...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, guys, I'm making a entry level rig for my friend, here's the config(sub 25k):
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 1.8k



But why Vengeance? XMS3 or RipjawsX are cheaper than it without any performance degradation.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> eeek. Older MX-2s or else forget it. I think OCZ freeze might be a much better option than Newer MX2s.
> 
> Ceramique are much better off. Its not as good as other pastes but the lifespan is far higher than any of these pastes out there so that headache is ignored. Good enough for me to use for building systems for others and testing. If I am not satisfied for my own use (IF) then I would probably grab something else that I suggested...


I've found the MX-4 to be much better than my AS5/OCZ freeze/CM crap/MX-2.

It lasts very long and has very little (few hours at most) cure times.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I've found the MX-4 to be much better than my AS5/OCZ freeze/*CM crap*/MX-2.



If the bold part meantall of the cooler master pastes, you're wrong..
Thermal fusion 400 is prety good..


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ rightly said - CM actually makes good thermal paste - I've used Nano Fusion before and that was very good - used Thermal Fusion a couple of times and it's also good but I still feel Nano Fusion was the best TiM I've used from CM


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 26, 2011)

Older MX2s don't need any curing time, so does MX3. OCZ Freeze has a different texture/thickness so pea application with this is probably not the best thing. Prolimatech Pk-1 is also another good thermal paste. There's already a discussion happening somewhere else:
Facebook

Concentrate on the lifespan as well. Noctua's thermalpaste that I had get dried up 2-4 months down the line and its so bad that an application on EVGA 9600GT 1GB GDDR3 stock which hits 56 on load one fine day hits 80 degrees on idle. 

Thermal Fusion 400 is good. Isn't that the paste bundled with N520/N620? Who said its bad? Did you even any of those pastes? It does the job. Their CM's standard thing (What? 50 bucks wallah thing?) does the job for what its worth. Coolermaster has a paste which is originally made by shin etsu (undisputedly the best thermal paste- period) too.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

I have used all of the pastes I mentioned. My MX-4 after even 8 months of use didnt dry up.

Not all of shin-etsu pastes are good. Only the X23 line is good for our use.

I noticed a huge difference between OCZ Freeze and the supplied N620 paste. Another guy in this forum did too.

Prolimatech PK-1 is possibly the best paste in the market which only the liquid metal compounds trump.

MX-2 does have a curing time. It is marketed as non-curing but it takes some time(a bit less than MX-4) to settle down.

Even MX-4 is marketed as non-curing. But it takes 2-3 hours to cure, which IMHO is OK.

I never mentioned Noctua so dont tell me about them.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know if TF400 is bundled with N620 as nothing's written on the tube but its damn good, I can vouch for it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 26, 2011)

This is the link of Coolermaster Warranty check via Serial number, for those who want to know: Cooler Master Customer Service System


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

@Skud: I cant, as I found it to be 5C hotter than OCZ freeze.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't use OCZ freeze, so can't really comment on that.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 26, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Thermal Fusion 400 is good. Isn't that the paste bundled with N520/N620?



Not sure abt this, but been using TF 400 for the past 2 years, 
Temps on,
Q8400 ~65'C on prime95
E2180 ~58'C  "      "


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> But why Vengeance? XMS3 or RipjawsX are cheaper than it without any performance degradation.


Gskill?? No service in kolkata, and XMS3 are good but vengeance just looks cool


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Tirupati has G.Skill?


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Tirupati has G.Skill?


Only a select useless models, and also no service for Gskill rams not bought from them(bought from SMC/Acro).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

ok mate.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 26, 2011)

tkin said:


> Only a select useless models, and also no service for Gskill rams not bought from them(bought from SMC/Acro).



oh ok. Didn't know this situation before.
P.S. its rare thing that the RAM modules get bad.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't count on that.


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> oh ok. Didn't know this situation before.
> P.S. its rare thing that the RAM modules get bad.


You'll be surprised


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

two out of 3 of my corsair RAM kits had died and been replaced.

the next kits were better


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ and what was the possible reason? high temperature due to extreme overclocking?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 27, 2011)

no.

One kit died because the mobo couldnt handle the RAM's stock voltage.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 27, 2011)

Extreme Gamer - Hey dude... Ive been looking for Arctic Silver Ceramique for a looooooooooong time do u know if its available anywhere????


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry I only had AS5. I bought it when I was in Canada.

Dunno where to get it here.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 27, 2011)

@Extreme Gamer - :O Alright! Thanks!


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

Where can I get a list of Z68 mobos with NF200 chipset?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> Where can I get a list of Z68 mobos with NF200 chipset?



Going for 3 way CFX ??


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

Nah, want to keep the option open to add an nVIDIA card for PhysX while keeping my other slots and all USB ports and all working.

Just found Asus 990fx sabertooth is below 11390/- at IT Depot. If only the FX8150 was a bit better.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nah, want to keep the option open to add an nVIDIA card for PhysX while keeping my other slots and all USB ports and all working.



But'um thats possible on a good Z68 mobo even w/o NF200 (say P8Z68-V PRO)...


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

Doesn't want to face these:



> Gaming is where the Sandy Bridge architecture most easily proves that you don't need a thousand-dollar processor to turn in the best frame rates, and that's in spite of the 16 lanes built into each CPU's die. We've even seen situations where an NF200 bridge soldered down onto a Sandy Bridge-based motherboard enables performance just as compelling as a high-end LGA 1366 configuration. The thing is, a Z68 or P67 platform's 24 total PCIe 2.0 lanes aren't explicitly set aside for graphics cards. They have to handle every device attaching via PCI Express, including network and storage controllers.
> 
> *We’ve even tested a few "enthusiast-class" Sandy Bridge-based motherboards so loaded with features that simply installing an add-in card forced certain slots or on-board controllers to become disabled. That doesn’t sound like a solution a power user would willingly accept to us.*



*(From Toms Hardware)*




> Each of the two MSI mainboards has three graphics slots that work in the same modes. A single graphics card installed into the top slot will work in full-speed PCIe 2.0 x16 mode. If two graphics cards are in use, the graphics slots are x8 each. *The third graphics slot has four PCI Express lanes, but if it's occupied, the following becomes unavailable: the eSATA and the additional SATA port, the onboard USB 3.0 connector, both PCI slots, and the back-panel IEEE1394 (FireWire) port.*



*(From Xbit Labs' review of MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3))*


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 28, 2011)

^^Oh i never knew that! Thanks for the info...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 28, 2011)

Skud said:


> Where can I get a list of Z68 mobos with NF200 chipset?


Maximus IV Extreme-Z

Gigabyte UD7.


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

Too costly.  Any other?



MegaMind said:


> ^^Oh i never knew that! Thanks for the info...




Thanks buddy.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 28, 2011)

None that I am aware of


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2011)

Neither I can find one. Suddenly BD just looking plain VFM if I ignore the fact that it will actually held back the cards to perform at its full potential.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

Skud - Dude.. Really? 2cards?? 1 for physx?? cant u just upgrade to i7 2600K & OC to 4GHz and offload PhysX to CPU?? 2600k is more than any1 can need anyway...!!

MegaMind - New XFX 6950 1GB - 10,600/-(in chennai) - Mayne thats a sweet deal!! :O


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Skud - Dude.. Really? 2cards?? 1 for physx?? cant u just upgrade to i7 2600K & OC to 4GHz and offload PhysX to CPU?? 2600k is more than any1 can need anyway...!!
> 
> MegaMind - New XFX 6950 1GB - 10,600/-(in chennai) - Mayne thats a sweet deal!! :O


PhysX can only be run on a nVidia card.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

*@lionking:*

Wanna experiment.  And this link may be helpful for understanding why no CPU PhysX, although the CPU used was a i7 920:-

NVIDIA APEX PhysX: CPU vs GPU Efficiency | NVIDIA APEX PhysX,PhysX CPU Performance,GPU Efficiency,NVIDIA APEX PhysX: CPU vs GPU Efficiency


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

tkin - hey dude.. how r u??  This is Anant from Indore.. we met at Asus meet in bombay.. 

and supposedly physx is also capable of running on cpu..  earlier i also thought it was on nvidia cards only... 

Skud - Experimentation is highly promoted sir!!   
went thru that link almost a year back dudeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Not much has changed since then in respect of PhysX, afaik.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

Skud - youre right.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 29, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> MegaMind - New XFX 6950 1GB - 10,600/-(in chennai) - Mayne thats a sweet deal!! :O



Yep, 6*9*50 1GB

I did a test on *physX*..
I haven't posted the results for i5 2500K for physX, but i did test it & the particles and shatters(on i5 2500K for physX) weren't good enough as opposed to nvidia 8600gt set for PhysX..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

MegaMind - 1st of all - Sweet Rig Bro!! 

@Particles & Shatters werent good enough vs 8600GT??? :O :O :O Weird stuff dude... anyways.. me lappy outta battery.. so gn all..


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks buddy.. Edited.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Skud - Dude.. Really? 2cards?? 1 for physx?? cant u just upgrade to i7 2600K & OC to 4GHz and offload PhysX to CPU?? 2600k is more than any1 can need anyway...!!


No, you can't run "PhysX" properly. Physics you can. 

here's what nVideahh does. Decides to use X87 for PhysX on GPU. CPU makers phased X87 out in favour of SSE 12 years ago. So, CPUs obviously run X87 code slow (+ nVidia forced to only run off a single core) and nVideahhh claims "OMFG OUR GPU PHYSICS I.E. NVIDEAHHH PHYSX RUNS SO PHASHHT ON OVAR CUDA ACCELERATED GHEE-PEE-YOUS " 

Then with PhysX SDK 3.0 (this year), they start supporting CPUs (+ multiple cores). Guess what, they use SSE instructions for running "PhysX" code on CPU. Why not use X87 again?  

Battlefield 3's physics pwns pretty much everything without these marketing gimmicks.

I don't give two sh!ts about what non-sense the marketing of these companies says. As someone who prefers real standards over propreitary sh1te, I'd say let sense prevail over idiocity.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2011)

Again the PhysX discussion! I think in past I have explained it ...lost count how many times.
As ico said, PhysX is just a marketing gimmick by Nvidia...It is just a nice add-on but can't be any deciding factor. All the sites like Tomshardware, Guru3d, Anandtech have came to the same conclusion; it is not at all anything extra ordinary and at best it is just an Add-on feature.

Anant, buddy how are you? Remember we also met over the Asus meet-up.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

ico - totally agree with u dude!!!


----------



## eagle06 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry if this is a repeated question. Why did the HDD prices increased drastically...? they are cheap 4 months back when I bought my PC..


----------



## Nipun (Nov 29, 2011)

eagle06 said:


> Sorry if this is a repeated question. Why did the HDD prices increased drastically...? they are cheap 4 months back when I bought my PC..


Floods in Thailand. Many production units of Seagate & WD were there and are now not working.


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> tkin - hey dude.. how r u??  This is Anant from Indore.. we met at Asus meet in bombay..
> 
> and supposedly physx is also capable of running on cpu..  earlier i also thought it was on nvidia cards only...
> 
> ...


Hey dude, nice to see you in TDF, how's the OC going?

PhysX can run on CPU much faster than on any nVidia card, specially with AVX, but nVidia won't allow it, its their proprietary API.



ico said:


> No, you can't run "PhysX" properly. Physics you can.
> 
> here's what nVideahh does. Decides to use X87 for PhysX on GPU. CPU makers phased X87 out in favour of SSE 12 years ago. So, CPUs obviously run X87 code slow (+ nVidia forced to only run off a single core) and nVideahhh claims "OMFG OUR GPU PHYSICS I.E. NVIDEAHHH PHYSX RUNS SO PHASHHT ON OVAR CUDA ACCELERATED GHEE-PEE-YOUS "
> 
> ...


Does BF3 use Havok? Cause BF3 physics were nice but nothing comes even close to matching Havok(from Red Faction Armageddon), intel havok will pretty much blow everything away(incl. that bulletphysics everyone's so hyped up about).


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 29, 2011)

^tkin - OCing is going fine... !!  How're things with you??


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> ^tkin - OCing is going fine... !!  How're things with you??


My exams are up from friday and I'm posting here, guess how am I doing??


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ I think you know so much about Computer engineering that you don't need to study any more.
It looks like *Anant* has forgotten me...no answer to my post. I think you're the one who discovered a great but cheaper source of Liquid Nitrogen.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hey dude, nice to see you in TDF, how's the OC going?
> 
> PhysX can run on CPU much faster than on any nVidia card, specially with AVX, but nVidia won't allow it, its their proprietary API.
> 
> ...



Nope BF3 doesn't use havok physics toolset. They have their own proprietary physics engine termed *destruction 3.0 *which ofcourse runs in cpu and comes integrated with frostbite 2 primary engine.

If you want to appreciate havok then play uncharted series in ps3. Mindblowing physics effects and you've got to see it to believe it. Uncharted 2 among thieves and uncharted 3 drake's deception has the best use of havok. Both are truly cinematic games and the former was the unanimous game of the year in maximum review sites.  

Drake's deception has incredible particle physics effect seen in desert environments. Nvidia's apex physx toolset is very similar to havok used in uncharted & the former is used in batman arkham city.

*MODS & ADMINS -PLEASE SPARE THIS OFF-TOPIC POST.*


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Nov 30, 2011)

tkin - hee hee... Best of luck dude!!! 

@Anant, buddy how are you? Remember we also met over the Asus meet-up. 
Cilus - did NOT see that... was half asleep already last night while posting...  
I rmr all u guys but with ur real names not aliases...  
im fine by the way.. howre u?? 

@Cilus - although i have a feeling ur suryasis - is that right??


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 30, 2011)

Change the thread name to "how r u? - I m fine? Thread"

Comeon concentrate PC buying advice.......


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

Blame the economic situation, no one's interested in buying a PC atm, I guess. 

Anyway, can anyone point me to any BD review with CFX?

BTW, if anybody's is thinking the unthinkable and actually planning to get a "high-end" BD, they can't get a better mobo than this at this price:-

Theitdepot - Asus Sabertooth 990FX 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard

Price is only 11390, and you get all the goodness of 990fx chipset.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 30, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Ive been looking for Arctic Silver Ceramique for a looooooooooong time do u know if its available anywhere????



In which city do you reside? If its kolkata, then I think I saw some arctic products at MD computers 3 weeks ago. Don't know anything about any exact model though.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

Indore, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> tkin - hee hee... Best of luck dude!!!
> 
> @Anant, buddy how are you? Remember we also met over the Asus meet-up.
> Cilus - did NOT see that... was half asleep already last night while posting...
> ...



Yes buddy, you're correct, I'm Suryasis.

The price of Saber-tooth 990FX is below 12K.....I must be dreaming. I have purchased it at 14K including taxes and in most of the online shops it is still over 13K. It may be a mistake. I have a strong feeling that it is the 990X version.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

It was over 12k last week, and there's no Sabertooth model for 990X, only 1 model as per Asus website: M5A99X EVO.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Blame the economic situation, *no one's interested in buying a PC atm, I guess*.
> 
> Anyway, can anyone point me to any BD review with CFX?
> 
> ...



I don't think that's correct - when you go to market you will see many are still buying pcs - if one needs a pc really then he have to get it no matter what 

BTW, Great Find there on Asus 990FX Sabertooth - the price is just awesome but only IF we can get a BullDozer 8120 around ~10k


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> I don't think that's correct - when you go to market you will see many are still buying pcs - if one needs a pc really then he have to get it no matter what




Just joking. 



> BTW, Great Find there on Asus 990FX Sabertooth - the price is just awesome but only IF we can get a BullDozer 8120 around ~10k




Thanks. Both 8120 & 8150 should be around 2k less than their current price. But then if the Windows 7 scheduler update comes out and if it brings out the projected 10% performance improvement (just assuming), then these won't be bad for their price. Read here:-

HARDOCP - 10 Questions for AMD's Bulldozer - HardOCP Readers Ask AMD Bulldozer Questions




> 6. It has been stated that Bulldozer will see improvements in performance with the Windows 8 scheduler. Would you elaborate?
> 
> Gabe Gravning, Senior Product Marketing Manager, AMD - We worked with Microsoft to improve the way threads are scheduled with the "Bulldozer" architecture in Windows 8®. In Windows 7, workloads are simply executed sequentially across the cores. The Windows 8 scheduler is optimized for the "Bulldozer" architecture and will distribute the workload across each core pair first and then each core resulting in better threaded performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 1, 2011)

@Skud : W/O proof don't think of bulldozer..

*Anandtech win 8 preview*


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, at this moment BD is highly unpredictable and definitely not recommended on the basis of future enhancements.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 1, 2011)

Have a look at this, this is BD FX 8150 with Crossfire Scaling & gaming Performance 

AMDâ€™s FX-8150 and CrossFire Scaling â€“ Bulldozer Part 2, the Conclusion | AlienBabelTech


----------



## Skud (Dec 1, 2011)

That's the only review I had found so far. Also check this:-

X79 / Z68 / 990FX CrossFireX HD 6970 x3 Performance Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition

More than anything else, I was surprised by this:-

*cdn5.tweaktown.com/content/4/4/x4433_450_x79_z68_990fx_crossfirex_hd_6970_x3_performance_analysis.png.pagespeed.ic.6V_KgWO9FZ.png


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 2, 2011)

@d6bmg - yeah dude.. im from indore... theres not much stuff available here..  although lynx-india lists ceramique at 300/- they dont actually have it.... 

@Skud - Dudeeeee.. real name... pls..!!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 2, 2011)

*Core i7 3960X processor & MSI X79A-GD65 review*


----------



## Skud (Dec 2, 2011)

Hope these are not empty words:-

Maximum PC | Western Digital: We've Made "Substantial Progress" in Restoring Hard Drive Operations in Thailand


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> Hope these are not empty words:-
> 
> Maximum PC | Western Digital: We've Made "Substantial Progress" in Restoring Hard Drive Operations in Thailand



I think this is nothing but a rumor. Too early to make that 'substantial progress' in restoring the present crisis of HDDs. Plus I can't see this news on any other website. So.... one will have to think twice before believing in this kind of misleading news. 

But, if it is 100% true, then we can expect HDD prices to be normal by the month of March-April.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 3, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Core i7 3960X processor & MSI X79A-GD65 review*



nice review. thanks for posting tenida.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 4, 2011)

this is interesting *www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25087-amd-preparing-hd-6930

now nvidia released it so amd has to counter it at any means, this is simply marketing tactics to gain more profit from older series. I really don't understand the necessity of HD 6930 when HD 6870/6950 is already there.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ This reminds me of nvidia's GTX 560 Ti 448 card. Is of no use just to produce some 'latest' cards, these are coming up.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ ya that's true & moreover these are limited editions, better wait for 1/2 months more for HD 7000 series .


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

This cooler does some serious cooling:-

Phanteks PH-TC14PE Review - Overclockers Club

Comes in four different colors and better than Noctua NH-D14. 


*www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/phanteks_ph_tc14pe/9.jpg

_Image from Overclockers Club_


Don't know if it will ever be available here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 5, 2011)

skud thanks for info. i liked blue one most


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2011)

I won't mind suggest AMD A6-3650 + A55 motherboard + 1600 Mhz DDR3 RAM over i3-2100 + H61 combos. It has four cores and platform cost for mobo and processor turns out to be 6500 + 4500. Plus, you can overclock it slightly.

*AMD A6-3650 2.6GHz Llano APU Review - AMD A6-3650 APU Processor Review - Legit Reviews*

* Future proofing * is a myth anyways. And tell me how many people (in India) change their processors every year or every two years?


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

Some better Llanos, you can actually overclock these:- 

AMD A8-3870K and A6-3670K are available for pre-order


*fudzilla.com/processors/item/25096-two-new-llanos-up-for-preorder




> So, we are looking at quad-core parts with 4MB of L2, clocked at 2.7GHz and 3GHz. As you’ve probably guessed by now, the “K” suffix means they have unlocked multipliers. The TDP also stayed the same, 100W. Like their predecessors, the A8-3870K and A6-3670K don’t feature Turbo, which is reserved for 65W parts.




*www.cpu-world.com/news_2011/images/L_A6-3670_and_A8-3870_prices.jpg



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> skud thanks for info. i liked blue one most




Thanks Jas. Blue would have been perfect for me too.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2011)

*@ ico*

I like your idea there. That's a good APU and out of the box gives very good multimedia performance. Its got a potent gpu better than sandybridge gpu and the cpu is no slouch at all.

I think overclocking isn't that favorable for products like these. I mean they are mainstream and people hardly care to overclock just for benchmark sake. i3 2100+ discrete card makes for a cheap but powerful gaming system but i don't think A6 will be a bottleneck or something.

This should fit right in a 30k optimum config.


----------



## d3p (Dec 5, 2011)

Skud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice finding *SKUD*, availability might be a big issue in india for such brands


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks debashish.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> This cooler does some serious cooling:-
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE Review - Overclockers Club
> 
> ...



Nice find Skud. But I don't think we are going to get this in India. I'm loving the blue & red colors. Red for ROG boards, awesome combo. :w00t:


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2011)

Bitfenix has arrived, who knows about future?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

^^ Nice!!! But which site have them in their list? 

@Jas: Consider replacing i5-2320 with i5-2400 in the 50K config. 
Reason: price difference is nominal, and 2400 is more radially available.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2011)

xtremegx has bitfenix.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Bitfenix has arrived, who knows about future?


*i42.tinypic.com/290smz9.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> xtremegx has bitfenix.


Not that one, I was thinking when it will be availible on popular stores.



The Sorcerer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i42.tinypic.com/290smz9.jpg



Great! Looking forward for your review.


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2011)

This would be a very good guide for CPU coolers, wonder how many of them are actually available in India:-

2011 CPU Cooler Roundup: Highlights (and Not-So-Highlights) of the Last Two Years-Hi Tech Legion-2011 CPU Cooler Roundup: Highlights (and Not-So-Highlights) of the Last Two Years


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 7, 2011)

*i43.tinypic.com/2q1ufjt.jpg

Said it before and will say it again! Don't just advice boards (Any H/W for that matter) just like that and just because its from a good/hyped up company. This is a ECS X79 fully loaded motherboard. This is what happened during testing. 3960X was destroyed in the process too. Few advices (Few actual advices) have been a bit....questionable then again I left it. At times like this people need to learn the hard way unfortunately.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ AFAIK, ECS isn't a hyped up company but generally works as OEM company, right?
And where does this happen? During your testing, or testing done by some other person?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you overvolt?

Because that would explain it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ Shared by Tweaktown.

According to Shane Baxtor, Tweaktown's senior review editor, the cpu was on 1.4v when this happened. Same CPU has done 1.525v on R4E and ASRock Extreme 9. I've been told that ECS bios is a screwed up job, but sad to see this happening on the hardware level.


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

What does that Low EMI on the board mean?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 7, 2011)

bwhahahah! The story of low EMI, sounds familiar?? 

Still I think you guys need to check out stuff like VRMs and its rated amps. MOSFETS are way too low for something like this processor.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 7, 2011)

You want 8-phase minimum for SB-E for light non-overvolt OCing.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 7, 2011)

Phases aren't the only thing that matters. If the VRMs cannot take the load and the arrangement is not upto the mark, it will fail no matter how many phase you see for the CPU. Everything from the EPS connector till the processor socket has to be done properly.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 7, 2011)

^^Can you guyz lists z68 boards with best phases and vrm's..list it company wise
can i start
1.Asus....(v.....v-pro....deluxe) (12+4)
2....
3....
4....


----------



## d3p (Dec 8, 2011)

Good news, Noctua is available with MD Computers.

Click here


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Good news, Noctua is available with MD Computers.
> 
> Click here


For a really long time now, they also keep every NZXT cabinet imported in india, some tagan stuff, steelseries, skullcandy, JBL, soundmagic headphones and a lot more.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 8, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Phases aren't the only thing that matters. If the VRMs cannot take the load and the arrangement is not upto the mark, it will fail no matter how many phase you see for the CPU. Everything from the EPS connector till the processor socket has to be done properly.


I thought VRMs and phases were interrelated? 8-phase VRM refers to 8-24 MOSFETs on the moobo.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

Gusy, the Biostar TZ68K+ version is available at flipkart @ 7.4K price. 
Flipkart: Biostar TZ68K+: Motherboard

Feature wise the board is nice and offers plenty of ports, USB 3.0, SATA 6 Gbps and two PCI-X X16 @ X16-X4 mode, hence CF support. I think it can be used in sub 4oK to 50K rigs.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice find Cilus...this board looks promising


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> 8-phase VRM refers to 8-24 MOSFETs on the moobo.


umm...not sure how you summed up that number. Depends on what kind of MOSFETs and its amp you're referring to and depends how they made the board. 

Capacitors, driver MOSFETs (Standard/RDS), doublers, phase, Inductors- even digi+ VRM in Asus boards. Some boards have doublers, some dont. Some have integrated drivers, some have added. Some use alloy chokes, some use ferrite. Heck I've heard of someone using doubler with integrated driver (not sure if its there or what- but I heard its on some motherboard) VRMs. They regulate voltage. MOSFETs are simply one of them. It taken a while to sort of understand how they work and then I forgot all thanks to Digi+ (which would have been awfully nice if my exotic friend who lurks around all the forums cared to explain me) but all thanks to this "little" incident between few fellows when one of them blurrted out bluntly that digital VRMs are better than Analog counterparts. That was a good popcorn session even few company guys' socks were knocked off and turned few heads. It takes a while to learn and then you end up with a roadblock- and the only way one can understand if someone experienced explains the basic of it and keeps you in touch whenever they get something new (Yeah, that's RnD thing). I miss those phase fight days. That's was a good time to learn all that from scratch. People used to spell it out in basic language. 

I think Gigabyte uses Dr. MOS mosfets more than MSI now, atleast as far as I know. Those are very good MOSFETs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 9, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> umm...not sure how you summed up that number. Depends on what kind of MOSFETs and its amp you're referring to and depends how they made the board.
> 
> Capacitors, driver MOSFETs (Standard/RDS), doublers, phase, Inductors- even digi+ VRM in Asus boards. Some boards have doublers, some dont. Some have integrated drivers, some have added. Some use alloy chokes, some use ferrite. Heck I've heard of someone using doubler with integrated driver (not sure if its there or what- but I heard its on some motherboard) VRMs. They regulate voltage. MOSFETs are simply one of them. It taken a while to sort of understand how they work and then I forgot all thanks to Digi+ (which would have been awfully nice if my exotic friend who lurks around all the forums cared to explain me) but all thanks to this "little" incident between few fellows when one of them blurrted out bluntly that digital VRMs are better than Analog counterparts. That was a good popcorn session even few company guys' socks were knocked off and turned few heads. It takes a while to learn and then you end up with a roadblock- and the only way one can understand if someone experienced explains the basic of it and keeps you in touch whenever they get something new (Yeah, that's RnD thing). I miss those phase fight days. That's was a good time to learn all that from scratch. People used to spell it out in basic language.
> 
> I think Gigabyte uses Dr. MOS mosfets more than MSI now, atleast as far as I know. Those are very good MOSFETs.



Thanks for the info.

I have counted the number of MOSFETs before I drew any conclusions. In all the mobos I have seen, if any number of phases were mentioned, there were at least that many MOSFETs and that many number of capacitors around the CPU socket/mem socket etc.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

Just saw another 500W PSU, Corsair GS500 Link:*Click Here* Price: 3.4K Descent, but I'll have to say it is overpriced. 

May be its new or I overlooked it for a long time. :-/


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 9, 2011)

Bought new rig from primeabgb for rs.41300
excluding HDD,dvd-rw,Monitor.
see signature.


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2011)

Congos. Any plan on monitor upgrade?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ Congrats!! Pics! 
But P8Z68 V-PRO @14.5K?? I think its too much overpriced.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 9, 2011)

Thankx...!
@skud....led tv plans in february so not gonna change my current monitor
@d6bmg....yesterday i searched for both msi z68-gd65-g3 & asus z68-v pro whole of lamington,msi was unavaliable & asus was hovering over 14.2k so went ahead and took the deal with asus. from prime coz they handle rma good.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

AMD FX-6100 price drops to 9275/-

AMD


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2011)

It should drop more and FX-4100 should get around 4200.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

let IB come out nd it will drop probably to 3k.. heheh..


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

8150 should come down to 12-12.5k.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

Skud - 12k  is still too  much for 8150...!! it shud be around 9k-10k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2011)

@Lionking: Its priced ~$259 MSRP in the US...


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Skud - 12k  is still too  much for 8150...!! it shud be around 9k-10k




Without going for any fight, it's more or less on par with 2500k, so 12k is a OK price I think.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

Skud - Ok let me put it this way - Im not gonna buy it till it drops to 9-10k.. 

no, its not on par with 2500k... its only at par with 2500k if apps are highly threaded... otherwise its behind PII... so it shud cost less than i5...


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 11, 2011)

FX 8150 is on par with i5 2500K, FX 8120 is equal to i5 2400/2500 I think. both FX are 25% overpriced.

look how even a i5 2400 crushing FX 8150 in most of the benches, specially gaming.
AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2011)

I have said this many times before: Discard any benchmarks with Asus Crosshair V Formula as the system mobo.
Also, there is the issue of thread assignment in windows 7 :shrug:


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2011)

Off topic: Guys, just received my RMAed Corsair TX850 PSU. Mine was a normal TX 850 that sacrificed itself to save my all the PC components due to heavy voltage fluctuation in my area. I submitted it for RMA in the last Saturday to the Kaizen Service center, Corsair service center in BBSR.
Yesterday, at 12:15 I have received a Blue DIRT parcel from them in my door step, written Kaizen all over it. 
I opened it with and guess what; It is a TX 850V2 80+ bronze one.

Hats off to Corsair's service. It looks like they not only build rock solid products but also provide rock solid after sales Service too.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ congrats 

found this on msi site MSI Global â€“ Power Supply Calculator pretty helpful though


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 11, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> found this on msi site MSI Global â€“ Power Supply Calculator pretty helpful though



There is a bug, according to this site the pow. consumption of amd GPUs are,
6970 - 148W
6950 - 176W
6870 - 225W
6850 - 150W


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ ya I saw this & even surprised, surely it's bug

Intel Ivy Bridge 22nm Core i7 3770K (ES) Benchmarks Unveiled


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ ya I saw this & even surprised, surely it's bug
> 
> Intel Ivy Bridge 22nm Core i7 3770K (ES) Benchmarks Unveiled



^^ If they aren't fake, then it looks great! Now waiting for the launch!


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ when is ivy bridge launch do we have any speculated dates?


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Dec 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> bwhahahah! The story of low EMI, sounds familiar??
> 
> Still I think you guys need to check out stuff like VRMs and its rated amps. MOSFETS are way too low for something like this processor.



can you plz give me price details of below !!!

intel core i5 2500k
Asus p8H67 M Le
seasonic 620w
4gb ram
NZXT Gamma / CM Elite 311

plz reply !!!!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2011)

> intel core i5 2500k
> Asus p8H67 M Le



Why a H67 borad with a K series processor? Get Z68 or P67 chipset based board to utilize overclocking of a K series processor.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

swapnilbunty123 said:


> can you plz give me price details of below !!!
> 
> intel core i5 2500k
> Asus p8H67 M Le
> ...



Your rig isn't balanced. Quote your max budget, create a new thread the the PC configuration thread with the template. Then we can suggest you best VFM rig at your budget.


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Why a H67 borad with a K series processor? Get Z68 or P67 chipset based board to utilize overclocking of a K series processor.



hi, 

h67 board i choose because i cant buying GPU for 4-5 months !
and 2500k has inbuilt Intel HD 3000 graphics !!!

no ther board is utilises onboard graphics like H67 

and also ( cant OC proccy but required HD 3000 ) !!!!!

thats why 2500k with H67 !!!!

plz give me price details !!!

should i go for AMD FX 8120 / 8150 if price is in the range of 2500k proc ??

mostly i am in the field of developing applications, web design and also playing good 3d games .

among described above Processor list which option is good for future proof (5-6 years)

plz plz !!!!


----------



## ksharp (Dec 13, 2011)

giving a 4.5k cabinet+smps for that 25k build is not just... it dosent even have any graphic card.. who needs a NZXT gamma for that build?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

@swapnilbunty123: if this is your plan, there is not much of difference between HD2000 & HD3000 provided by Intel along with their processor.


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Dec 13, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @swapnilbunty123: if this is your plan, there is not much of difference between HD2000 & HD3000 provided by Intel along with their processor.



hi,
Should i go for AMD Bulldozer FX-8120 instead of core i5 2500k if get for same price tag ??

plz tell me current price of lamington of below:
core i5 2500k
Bulldozer FX-8120
Bulldozer FX-8150

thank u!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2011)

i7-2600K is still 14.8K @vedant. Just now they told me this over the phone!!! (not sure about the exact price)
Collecting one tomorrow for future build!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ d6bmg: when you will go to vedant, can u confirm me some asus/msi z68 mobo price between 9k-12k & has at least 2way sli/cfx option  & also corsair carbide 400r....though I know the prices but still wanna recheck, so if you kindly do this favor for me.Plz post those prices after being confirmed. (my friend wanna build a rig  )

BTW attention everyone, here it comes 
January 9 Launch Date for AMD Radeon HD 7900 | techPowerUp


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Dec 14, 2011)

yep within 2-3 months i am ging to buy GPU !!! thats why 620w PSU


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 15, 2011)

@nilgtx260: Corsair carbide 400R @4.75K+VAT
sorry but forgot to ask the price of z68 mobo under 12K. I guess Z68-V would be around 12K mark..


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 15, 2011)

^^ thanx for this


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2011)

Tom's Hardware's 2011 Gift Guide: Part 1, For System Builders : CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
PC Buyers Guide Winter 2011


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

swapnilbunty123 said:


> hi,
> Should i go for AMD Bulldozer FX-8120 instead of core i5 2500k if get for same price tag ??
> 
> plz tell me current price of lamington of below:
> ...



FX8120 is a good alternative for i5 2500K if you run highly multi-threaded apps like Photoshop, 3Ds Max etc and do a lots of Video editing. Also if you use Virtualization then FX8120 is a good option.
Just inquired in Vedant, FX8120 is 11K and FX8150 is 14.5K (negotiable)

As Microsoft has already released an test version optimization pack for BD CPUs which has displayed some performance increase in games as well as in synthetic benchmarks, we an assume that final verson of this hot-fix will appear soner. So with the decreased price, newer and wider range of instruction set supports, better Virtualization supports than equallly priced 2500K, better motherboards with a lot of feature set in cheaper price compared to the Intel counterparts, I don't think Bulldozer based onfigurations can be ignored any more.

So here are some of Bulldozer based configs which I think should be enlisted in the Pre-config system list:-

AMD FX8120 (3.1 GHz, 8 Core, 8 MB L2, 8 MB L3) @ 12K
MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 9.9K (mdcomputers.in)
Gskill RipjawX 4GB X 2 1600 MHz @ 3.2K
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 SATA @ 4.2K
Sapphire HD 6950 1GB Dual Fan @ 14K
Cooler Master 690 II @ 4.7K
Seasonic SS 850W-AT 80+ Bronze @ 6.2K
BenQ G2220HD @ 7K
ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD @ 1K
Logitech G-400 @ 1.2K
Logitech Keyboard K200 @ 0.4K
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S @ 0.4K
APC 1.1KVA Black UPS @ 4.3K
Edifier C2 @ 3.2K

Total: 84.3K.
 Guys, please share your opinions


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

how about using a Asus M5A88M?
Some things as said by Cilus


> i. M5A motherboards have full support
> for AM3+ processors from ground
> level, not by BIOS update as in the case of Gigabyte mobo.
> ii. It has SATA III 6 Gbps ports, missing
> ...


and maybe use a 2 gb 6950 from the saved money?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 17, 2011)

Does the 8120 and 8150 proccy's have the insane power consumption levels too? Or was it just come specific proccy model?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 17, 2011)

But i would say overclocking the 2500k will yield a better performance increment than 8120. Sure amd reaches higher speeds but performance increment isn't proportional to clock speed.

I would say 2500k is good owing to better ipc and will also provide on par performance or slightly lower in heavily threaded scenario consuming much less power. Overclock 2500k beyond 4.5ghz and see it annihilate the competition. Bulldozer isn't a good option at all considering its current dismal performance.

Besides its below 2500k in 3ds max and slightly slower in video editing. 

Check *here*.

I would say 2500k instead of 8120 anyday.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

Vicky, I'm talking about a server environment where most of the apps are highly mutithreaded and Bulldozer design has already proven to be benefited from it. Also Virtualization support is more better in AMD FX series and with the Hotfix on its way, it looks promising now due to the overall less price and good VFM solution. Try to understand my point...I'm not comparing the gaming performance of it with 2500K.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 17, 2011)

@cilus how about this motherboard for AM3+
Theitdepot - Asus Sabertooth 990FX 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2011)

He has the same mobo, not overly impressed.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the sabretooth series a lot.... i will buy 1 someday...!!!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

Build quality wise Sabertooth is very good, it is comparable with the ASUS ROG boards. But it is costlier too...14.2K in most of the sites. Don't make what I've suggested as a baseline version...I just wanna know your opinion about the inclusion of Bulldozer in PC Buying guide list.
At a sub 10K price point 990FX-GD65 is really attractive. Obviously for higher end rigs, Triple GPU setup like mine, lots of overclocking, 990FXA-GD80, 990FXA-UD5 or 990FXA-Sabertooth will be our choice.
Now just share the opinion about the inclusion of BD....I don't like voting option.
Share your opinions with your points.


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 17, 2011)

^^ya should include amd fx config too.. especially because Microsoft have already released some patch and it showing 14% performance gain. Microsoft confirmed they will add a patch in the coming service pack which will optimize windows to use the 8 cores properly.and will give performance gain for fx proccy

so yes i guess u ppl should include.


cilus i also suggest u must include a sandy bridge config using Intel Pentium processor it not that bad , at least there should be a option if some user want to choose from the amd and intel config (some are obsessed with a Intel config)

i actually bought a _intel G620 _for 3060rs. its well below athlon x2 260 price. and they are many sites now recommending ths chip for basic build especially after a price cut.and it consumes less watt and out performs athlon.

plaese read ths article.
Best CPU Processor | Hardware Revolution


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Build quality wise Sabertooth is very good, it is comparable with the ASUS ROG boards. But it is costlier too...14.2K in most of the sites. Don't make what I've suggested as a baseline version...I just wanna know your opinion about the inclusion of Bulldozer in PC Buying guide list.
> At a sub 10K price point 990FX-GD65 is really attractive. Obviously for higher end rigs, *Triple GPU setup like mine*, lots of overclocking, 990FXA-GD80, 990FXA-UD5 or 990FXA-Sabertooth will be our choice.
> Now just share the opinion about the inclusion of BD....I don't like voting option.
> Share your opinions with your points.




This. And for those running heavily threaded apps. And for those who is ready to live within the limitations of the BD. 

I think BD may be included as an alternative option on specific cases.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 17, 2011)

^I don't think bulldozer deserves a mention anywhere...!

its IPC is beyond crap.. and there are only very limited cases like - virtualization / database / multimedia. Although nobody buys a computer to run only 1 type of software!! people do other things too and those things are not threaded for using 8 cores!!!!

If your'e spending 14k on a processor you might as well spend 1k-2k more and get a 2600/2600k!!

@Skud - Triple GPU setups are extremely rare dude!


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2011)

That's why I have mentioned this:-



Skud said:


> I think BD may be included *as an alternative option on specific cases*.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 18, 2011)

Skud - Bad alternative..  2500K is a good alternative to 2600k!! 

I just dont understand how is AMD going backwards in performance rather than forward?? 
and what the heck were their engineers doing for the past 6 years??

You know the benchmarks... 1100T is faster than a higher clocked 6100... to beat that CPU they had to clock 6200 to 3.8GHz.. 
About 4100/6100 - I dont understand why they exist? 965 beats the 4100.. 1100T beats the 6100. Only 81x0 SKU's perform and that too only in environments where 8 threads can be used - workloads unlikely for any average and even some high end users!!... 

I feel K10 is decidedly better than BD... better IPC vs BD and almost as good in mult-ithreaded environments...!!  

Out of topic - u going for 2xCFX or 3xCFX?


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

2x.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 18, 2011)

2 x 6950!! That's Killer dude!! So are you thinking of eyefinity?!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Skud - Bad alternative..  2500K is a good alternative to 2600k!!
> 
> I just dont understand how is AMD going backwards in performance rather than forward??
> and what the heck were their engineers doing for the past 6 years??
> ...



1100t is full 6 core while FX6100 is having 6 cores with shared resources and that too win7 not optimized to use them efficiently.

I know they are different architectures and its wrong to compare like this but FX6100 feels a bit 'handicapped' seeing current situation. 



> ^I don't think bulldozer deserves a mention anywhere...!
> 
> its IPC is beyond crap.. and there are only very limited cases like - virtualization / database / multimedia. Although nobody buys a computer to run only 1 type of software!! people do other things too and those things are not threaded for using 8 cores!!!!
> 
> ...



well microsoft is coming with a patch and as you can see here -
The 1st win7 scheduler benchs are IN + x264HD + WINRAR + file link + ingame batman + crysis 1

its ought to bring performance improvements by utilizing cores more efficiently. 
example it will remove stuttering in games and improve fps. 

although microsoft pulled the patch for more improvements. 
AMD Bulldozer Threading Hotfix Pulled | techPowerUp

so i think it will be nice to wait for patch to release and benches to come before deciding anything.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135848-amd-bulldozer-news-discussion-39.html#post1545372

^a nice analysis.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> ^I don't think bulldozer deserves a mention anywhere...!


Deserves a mention if you are buying for running virtual machines and you need AMD-Vi aka IOMMU aka PCI Passthrough.

Intel love unnecessary confusion. So they have disabled VT-d (PCI Passthrough)  on K series processors. And buying i5-2500 doens't make much sense.

FX-8120.....two more cores than Phenom II X6 1090T for Rs. 2000 more? I'd take it.

But that doesn't mean 1090T owners have a reason to upgrade.


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

From Xbit Labs, link provided by Jas earlier:-



> As we have expected, disabling one core per module leads to higher overall performance than in case two of the four modules are completely disabled, although in both cases the number of active cores is formally the same. And I have to stress that the performance difference is more than noticeable and may reach 25% in some cases. This is what you could gain if the microarchitectural resources shared between the cores within one processor module will be allocated fully to one single core. Unfortunately, they never implemented this approach that is why quad-core (and six-core AMD FX processors have the same exact internal organization as their elder brothers, i.e. contain pairs of cores.




Hopefully, the FX6200 will throw some light on this. We can wait until then.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2011)

@*cilus*
what about waiting for patch and HD7000 before updating guide?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys check out the following llano config:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD LLANO A3650 A-Series APU |6.7k
*Motherboard*
|Asus F1A55-M LX PLUS |4.4k
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1.4k
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|4.2K
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1.1K
*PSU*
|FSP SAGA II 500w|2.2k
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2k
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HDL|6.8K
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Media Keyboard MK200|0.7K
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1.8K
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1.6K
|
*Total*
|33K
I think the above config is a capable multimedia pc and also has can use a second gpu and run in hybrid cf mode. I feel the pc is balanced for multimedia ,htpc usage & relatively mild performance computing as well. We will again update llano config once the k series apu's start to land on indian shores. Share your opinions guys.


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

No idea about the mobo, bust the rest looks fine. I think we can even include a better speakers.

GSkill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 8gb @ 2800 from Prime ABGB. Is the price good? With free shipping going on I might get one. 

Buy Gskill RAM in India | Gkill RAM Specification | Gaming RAM


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2011)

@vickybat: 250GB HDD for HTPC is a bit small. You should add 500GB HDD as an optional upgrade inside 35K.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys, great news. I think I found a very good budget AM3+ based mobo based on 880G chipset.
Here is *BIOSTAR A880GZ Ver. 6.x @ 3.6K*. Check here: Flipkart: Biostar A880GZ Motherboard: Motherboard

This board is based on AMD 880G chipset and support for 125W TDP CPU. The latest BIOS has been released for Bulldozer and available from download in the official site: A880GZ :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR

As a result we're getting HD 4250 Graphics and Full Hyper Transport 5.2G (HT 3.1) bus, resulting the full utilization of AM3 and AM3+ CPUs. The 760G does have some limitations with the latest AM3+ and AM3 socket.

Another good thing is that the motherboard comes with 4 SATA 6 Gbps port, great for adding SSD and SATA 6 Gbps HDDs.

So, please share your opinion regarding it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2011)

a good find @cilus especially for those who plan to use onboard graphics only for multimedia tasks.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 22, 2011)

@Clius: great find!! 
I think we are getting a biostar fanboy in you.
JK. 

Can you find good any reviews of it?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 22, 2011)

I had about 5 Biostar boards that I swapped for a GBT counterpart. BS boards ended up in a trash can few days ago . If Biostar makes a near ok board for stock usage and when it sells, they decrease the quality dramatically. On top of it, their quality control is a hit or miss. Much better off spending a bit more and getting a decent board overall.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 22, 2011)

AMD Athlon II X2 250

Just wanted to say how good this processor is for a basic home PC. Priced at only 2.7k , this processor not only runs smoothly all Office [ MS Office]  and Media Applications [ HD Video Playback ] , but also handles load well , and still runs at very low temp.

My PC has been running for the past 7 Days non stop , i've run FIFA 12 and Saints Row 3 , also ran 7 Browsers at once . Temp has been average 25-30 C , 50 at Load.


----------



## Skud (Dec 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> GSkill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 8gb @ 2800 from Prime ABGB. Is the price good? With free shipping going on I might get one.
> 
> Buy Gskill RAM in India | Gkill RAM Specification | Gaming RAM




Repeating the question again. And is the Corsair Vengeance LP for 300 bucks more a worthy alternative?

Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Memory | eBay

Most of the benchmarks show the GSkill to perform a little bit better, but I like the low-profile heatsink and blue color will suite my system better. Plus Corsair's service.

Someone please answer.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2011)

Get the new samsung RAM.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2011)

I didn't find any review of the motherboard but found an Utube link where the testers have overclocked a FX8150 processor to 5 GHz+ with this motherboard.

*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tOIr-hBSM0o


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Get the new samsung RAM.




Is it even available here? Have a bit reservation about half-height RAMs as my present Kingston RAMs are just that, and they are utter ****.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2011)

The samsung ram was a monster OCer.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

Lets see if it's available or not.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I didn't find any review of the motherboard but found an Utube link where the testers have overclocked a FX8150 processor to 5 GHz+ with this motherboard.
> 
> Biostar A880GZ unboxing & overclocking - YouTube



Sorry for the late posting. I have watched the video. Sadly its not much helpful as a proper review, but it works. 
P.S. searching myself for reviews. Will post here back if I come across any.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 26, 2011)

Are there any shops in New Delhi where I can find NZXT cabinets?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2011)

^order online from prime. 

but their website is showing this -
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/6283/captureza.png
anyone else facing this?


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2011)

Faced the same yesterday under FF 9.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 27, 2011)

I checke the site from my phone.. It is working fine.. However the "Todays Offer" page is there instead it willl directly take you to the Home page.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, getting an error: Malware Warning


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ Primeabgb is facing temporary problem due to the presence of malware in their server it will take at least 2 weeks to remove this warning completely provided that they have already discovered the malware/virus & removed it from their server.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been thinking about this and I think I wanted to share this idea with you guys:

We should stop making these preset combinations for people. Rather, we should generalize the price brackets and categories.

The idea is this:

Purpose: Eg. Moderate gaming.
Budget: upper and lower limit with a gap of 10-20k (eg. 40-60k). INCLUDE TAXES!!
CPU: option A,B,C
Mobo: Mention only the sockets and recommended price range. No brands please.
GPU: mention the core only. give 2-3 options, like HD 6850/70/GTX 560. Mention memory amount in case one GPU is available in multiple variants. DO NOT MENTION BRANDS unless the model recommended is of one of a kind.
RAM: Size, speed and timings. VFM kits may be suggested.
HDD: capacity only. Not much difference in performance in the real world.
PSU: wattage and range. Good brands and vfm models may be suggested.
Case: size and range. good models may be suggested.
Monitor: Size and resolution only.

This is to give an idea of how it should look like. Recommended brands may be mentioned at the end of the list of ranges for one category.

The idea is to help the viewer get a choice in components. It lets him choose brands according to his preference. The primary purpose is to help the purchaser learn more in the process, so that he is more involved in the decision making step and in future he can make better choices on his own. 
By having a significant budget range for each selection, one can decide where he wants to splurge more, depending on his needs. Perhaps this could also reduce the number of people asking for specs in this thread.

This has not been intended to deride the hard work JS and the others have done. But I felt that there are too many different selections and options for one option to be forced into the specs list. Let the purchaser do some work lol.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ I think it would be extremely hard to implement.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

I am kind of happy and satisfied with current system. More convinient according to me.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

I feel that the current system doesnt help the purchaser very much. He doesnt learn much at a go.

Plus, my approach could make the system more flexible.

We want to teach the customer rather than suggest things to him which he follows blindly right?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2011)

Extreme Gamer, what you're suggesting is correct but the problem is implementing that won't be that easy and will make the thread heavier. On the other hand from the current approach OP can get the idea what config is possible at his budget. We are in the process of creating several threads of explaining a new comer about the CPU type, socket type etc. We can redirect OP over those threads if he really wanna understand the hardware business.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

Lets see:

Purpose: Gaming
Budget: 40-60K
CPU: Phenom II X6 1090T/i5 2500K/FX 8150
Mobo: AM3+ for Phenom and FX/P67 or Z68 for Core i5 8-14k
GPU: HD 6790/6850/6870 or GTX 560
RAM: 1x4GB 1600Mhz/2x4GB 1600Mhz (look for G.Skill/Corsair)
HDD:500GB-1TB
PSU: 600W (look at corsair, seasonic, silverstone)
Case: Mid towers (NZXT Gamma, HAF 922 etc)
Monitor: 22" 1080p at 8-15k

Keyboard mouse etc I havent mentioned because it is a user-user thing.

Did not seem hard to me. Or have I missed something? It may SEEM difficult but it is not even close to difficult if you give it a try.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cilus said:
			
		

> We can redirect OP over those threads
> if he really wanna understand the hardware business.


 This is feel is a better idea. The Sandy bridge motherboard by ico should be posted there. And couple of threads explaining technologies like Cross fire  , ips , etc


----------



## devx (Dec 31, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Extreme Gamer, what you're suggesting is correct but the problem is implementing that won't be that easy and will make the thread heavier. On the other hand from the current approach OP can get the idea what config is possible at his budget. We are in the process of creating several threads of explaining a new comer about the CPU type, socket type etc. We can redirect OP over those threads if he really wanna understand the hardware business.



Hey i totally agree with *Extreme Gamer*., and agree with you also in case of heavier thread., it's not a good idea to explain stuffs like CPU type/socket etc in thread., either create a new single thread only for selecting those but there should be some changes in buying guide., as a newbie or advanced user i would like to see myself to elaborate my purpose and if someone need to know more precisely on particular components/brands/categories redirect it.
Else you guys do good every-time.   And hope i can see some changes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL. I am not asking for explanations to be posted here!

Which parts of my posts suggest that? Please tell me so that I can clarify them.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 1, 2012)

EG, I've checked the suggestion config, given by you. Now we still get people who wanna plug an i5 in a AM3 motherboard. Don't you think that kind of suggestion will confuse him more. He might chose a Fx8120 with a Z68 motherboard and may be other possible wrong configuration, resulting again explanation of CPU type and socket type to him here. 2ndly this thread is more like a ready-made config for giving the buyer an overall idea what he can get at his budget' so better stick with the current structure.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 1, 2012)

I have edited that. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## devx (Jan 1, 2012)

EG., cilus got my point., that's what i want to say.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for a new thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150819-pc-buying-guide-2012-q1.html*


----------

